# Formula ThirtyFive 27,5



## nikst4 (18. Oktober 2015)

Na, dann fang ich mal an 

Kann mir jemand helfen:

Welches Öl gehört i eine Formula ThirtyFive 27,5?

In der deutschen Anleitung steht Ballistol, in der englischen eine Mischung 50:50 Ballistol und Hydrauliköl.
Was ist nun richtig?

Und 2. Frage: gibt´s irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man bei einer solchen Gabel den Service macht?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,

Nik


----------



## Seneca02 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich häng mich mal dran, das würde mich auch alles interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (14. Dezember 2015)

Habe Interesse an einer ThirtyThree aber wenn ich lese das es schon an der "Ölfrage" scheitert und der Support hier im Forum = 0 ist, ist mir das zu heikel. Da kauf ich lieber wieder ne Rock Shox, hab gute Anleitungen und kann mir selber helfen.


----------



## nikst4 (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja, also die Gabel ist mE wirklich gut,  allerdings ist Support hier wirklich lausig. 
....
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## AK47 (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kann den Service und die 35 nur empfehlen!!! Die Gabel ist dass beste, was ich bisher gefahren habe (Revelation, Lyrik, Pike alt, Pike neu, BOS Deville, Fox 36 alt)
Die Servicezentrale in Germany ist übrigens auch sehr zu empfehlen, man muss nur bissl nerven.

MfG Alex


----------



## nikst4 (17. Dezember 2015)

Weißt du, was da für ein Öl rein gehört?


----------



## AK47 (17. Dezember 2015)

Na laut Formula das Balistol, welches auch dabei war.


----------



## Seneca02 (18. Dezember 2015)

playbike schrieb:


> Habe Interesse an einer ThirtyThree aber wenn ich lese das es schon an der "Ölfrage" scheitert und der Support hier im Forum = 0 ist, ist mir das zu heikel. Da kauf ich lieber wieder ne Rock Shox, hab gute Anleitungen und kann mir selber helfen.



Na dann, viel Spass mit der Rockshox Plastikgabel!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (18. Dezember 2015)

da ist der Verantworliche für´s Forum aus unserem Hause (das bin dann wohl ich), aus diversen Gründen nicht in der Lage hier zu schreiben, schon ist unser Service gleich schlecht. Schade, dass dies so ausgelegt wird 
insbesondere, da wir einen hervorragenden Telefon-/Emailservice haben.

so, jetzt sind wir ja da und wollen selbstverständlich eure Frage beanworten.

Als Schmiermittel wird Ballistol (10ml / Gabelholm), oder ein Gemisch (50/50) aus Ballistol und Gabelöl 5W verwendet.
zu empfehlen wäre jedoch tatsächlich die 50/50 Mischung, da reines Ballistol - insbesondere bei kälteren Temp. - dazu neigt, zu kristallisieren und somit die Schmierwirkung mindert.

Anleitungen zur Gabel findet ihr im Übrigen hier: http://www.formula-italy.com/en/support-downloads

es grüßt der Formula-Service


----------



## AK47 (18. Dezember 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Spass mit der Rockshox Plastikgabel!


Sorry, aber kann mich da leider nur anschließen, natürlich ist die 35 nicht so häufig vertreten wie die Pike, aber eben ne ganz andere Hausnummer, hab mittlerweile die alte Pike, die neue Pike als RTC3 DPA und SA, BOS Deville, Totem, Lyrik, 66, alte 36 Talas, Durolux und Auron gefahren.
Die Formula steckt die aus meiner Sicht alle in die Tasche. Am Anfang super sensibel, dann eine kontrolliert zunehmende Progression, genau mein Ding. Leider hab ich noch keinen Vergleich zur neuen Fox, ist grad finanziell außer Reichweite


----------



## AK47 (18. Dezember 2015)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> da ist der Verantworliche für´s Forum aus unserem Hause (das bin dann wohl ich), aus diversen Gründen nicht in der Lage hier zu schreiben, schon ist unser Service gleich schlecht. Schade, dass dies so ausgelegt wird
> insbesondere, da wir einen hervoragenden Telefon-/Emailservice haben.
> 
> so, jetzt sind wir ja da und wollen selbstverständlich eure Frage beanworten.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, für die Zukunft, zum Glück sind die Temperaturen im Moment noch deutlich über "Kalt" 

Kann den guten, hilfsbereiten Kontakt von Formula Deutschland nur bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (18. Dezember 2015)

nikst4 schrieb:


> Und 2. Frage: gibt´s irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man bei einer solchen Gabel den Service macht?
> 
> Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
> 
> Nik



Hi Nik,
den Service, bis auf Kartuschenservice, kannst du mit ein wenig technischem Verständis selbst erledigen.
aber wie sicherlich bekannt ist, ist der Service in Eigenregie die ersten Zwei Jahre nicht notwendig, da wir für den Erstkäufer die ersten zwei Serviceintervalle kostenfrei anbieten.
lediglich die Frachtkosten zu uns, fallen zu Lasten des Besitzers.


----------



## nikst4 (21. Dezember 2015)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Hi Nik,
> den Service, bis auf Kartuschenservice, kannst du mit ein wenig technischem Verständis selbst erledigen.
> aber wie sicherlich bekannt ist, ist der Service in Eigenregie die ersten Zwei Jahre nicht notwendig, da wir für den Erstkäufer die ersten zwei Serviceintervalle kostenfrei anbieten.
> lediglich die Frachtkosten zu uns, fallen zu Lasten des Besitzers.


  

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ok, mit dem Öl ist dann alles klar, es war nur in der englischen Anleitung so ein seltsames Öl zum mischen mit Ballistol angeführt, das ich auch mit Google nicht wirklich finden konnte.

Gabelöl W5 hab ich zu Hause 

Na, dann kann ich ja mal beginnen, zu experimentieren 

UND: Das mit dem lausigen Support nehm ich zurück, ich geb zu, ich hätte es erst per Mail und Telefon probieren sollen, sorry 

PS: Eine Anleitung für den Service wäre trotzdem cool 

PPS: Kann mich meine Vorredner nur anschließen: Auch für mich die beste Gabel, die ich je hatte 

Wobei mich das auch gleich noch zu einer anderen Frage betreffend mein älteres Bike bringt: Was sagt Formula zum Thema:

26" Rad in eine 27,5" Gabel einbauen?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. Dezember 2015)

nikst4 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Ok, mit dem Öl ist dann alles klar, es war nur in der englischen Anleitung so ein seltsames Öl zum mischen mit Ballistol angeführt, das ich auch mit Google nicht wirklich finden konnte.
> 
> ...




Hi Nik,

hier in diesem Video wird indirekt der kleine Gabelservice erklärt. Es zeigt an und für sich das Traveln der Gabel, welches im Gesamten jedoch einem kleinen Gabelservice gleich kommt ( 



 )

Ersatzteile für die Gabel (O-Ringkits, Dust-Caps, Fett usw) kannst du über jeden Händler deines Vertrauens beziehen.

zum Thema 26" Laufrad in 27,5" Gabel:

kann man theoretisch machen. 

Grundsätzliches was es zu beachten gibt:

-Einbauhöhe sollte nicht zu sehr abweichen (evtl. Anpassung des Federwegs)
-großvolumigen Reifen verbauen um Differenz der Reifenhöhe auszugleichen

Unter Beachtung der zwei Punkte sollte ein solches Vorhaben realisierbar sein, ohne die Geometriedaten all zu sehr zu verändern.

einen weihnachtlichen Gruß euch allen,

der Formula Service


----------



## AK47 (22. Dezember 2015)

Mal ne Frage in Richtung Optik, auch wenn nicht ganz zum ursprünglichen Thema passend:

wollte die Decals auf meiner 35 meinem Farbkonzept anpassen, also mattschwarz/grün. Spricht da Seitens Formula was dagegen? Gibt es eventuell die Logos als Vektor Datei?

MfG


----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. Dezember 2015)

Hi Alex,

grundsätzlich spricht - zumindest von unserer Seite - nicht´s dagegen.
Schreib uns doch am besten direkt eine Email zu diesem Thema, dann klären wir dies nach unserem Weihnachtsurlaub mit den Kollegen in Italien direkt ab.

[email protected]

nur vorab - sollte über die Weihnachtszeit der Support hier im Forum stocken - wir sind ab morgen im Urlaub


----------



## AK47 (22. Dezember 2015)

Top,

Dann mal allen schöne, besinnliche Weihnachtstage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (11. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die F35 auch wirklich Klasse!
Kann man irgendwie herausfinden ob das ne 160er oder eine 180ist ohne die Gabel zu öffnen?


----------



## nikst4 (11. Januar 2016)

Klar, einfach messen mit einem Lineal oder Meterstab.
Das Maß von der Dichtung bis zur Gabelkrone...


----------



## Ferro (11. Januar 2016)

Na ja das sind 170 -> also Spacer drin


----------



## nikst4 (11. Januar 2016)

Ja, würde ich auch so sehen,  allerdings nur,  wenn du Luft reingepumt hast. 
Ohne Luft misst ne 180er ca 170.
Das Problem gab's an anderer Stelle schon mal


----------



## AK47 (11. Januar 2016)

Fahr selber die 160er und bin bis jetzt super begeistert, bei mir ist die wohl auf 160 eingestellt, kann aber auch nur ca. 157 mm zwischen Oberkante Dichtring und Gabelkrone messen, ist das normal?
Leider ist es nicht so einfach, nen passenden Dämpfer dazu zu finden. Monarch Plus DA, BOS Kirk, Swinger Expert waren nicht auf ein dazu passendes Verhalten einzustellen. Der kurz angetestete Roco TST Air geht nach n paar Ausritten am ehesten in die Richtung. Bin jetzt mal auf den TST R gespannt.


----------



## Sunfighter (26. Februar 2016)

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Federweg bei der Formula 35 bzw bei mir gehts eher um die 35 EX.
Ist es bei euren Gabeln auch so, dass die Standrohre exakt so weit aus dem Casting rausschauen wie der maximal eingestellte Federweg ist?
Meine sollte auf 180mm stehen und die Standrohre messen exakt 180mm. Bei anderen Gabeln ist ja eher immer ein Puffer so dass die Krone beim nutzen des maximalen Federwegs nicht voll auf die Staubabstreifer schlägt. War zumindest bei meinen RS und Fox Gabeln immer so.

Edit:

Sry für den Post, ich hab, da ich vorher in nem anderen Thread war erst später gelesen, dass das wohl normal ist bei Formula Gabeln. 

So haben die anderen jetzt wenigstens Gewissheit, dass sich noch einer wundert


----------



## rsem (4. März 2016)

Es muss auch mal gelobt werden....
Meine 35 war letzte Woche bei formula zum Service, montags weggeschickt und am Donnerstag schon wieder zurück
bekommen. Service komplett kostenlos. Super schnell und alles top. Diese Leistung sollten einige andere zum Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## toschi (4. März 2016)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> ...aber wie sicherlich bekannt ist, ist der Service in Eigenregie die ersten Zwei Jahre nicht notwendig, da wir für den Erstkäufer die ersten zwei Serviceintervalle kostenfrei anbieten.
> lediglich die Frachtkosten zu uns, fallen zu Lasten des Besitzers.


 Da möchte ich noch mal einhaken, ist die Gabel immer über den Handel einzusenden oder kann das mit Kaufnachweis auch direkt geschehen?
Denke die Gabeln werden dann beim Erstservice anhand der Seriennummern in einer Datenbank aufgenommen?

Danke toschi


----------



## rsem (5. März 2016)

Ich habe sie direkt zu Formular geschickt. Kopie der Rechnung dazu und gut. 
Kannst auch vorher anrufen, am Telefon sind die auch Super nett.


----------



## AK47 (5. März 2016)

Meine Formula hat ein wenig Custom bekommen, spezial Decals kommen noch. Bin immer noch begeistert von der Gabel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (5. März 2016)

rsem schrieb:


> Ich habe sie direkt zu Formular geschickt. Kopie der Rechnung dazu und gut.
> Kannst auch vorher anrufen, am Telefon sind die auch Super nett.


Deshalb war meine Frage an @FormulaGermany gerichtet, eine offizielle Antwort würde sicher auch anderen helfen und Telefonservice sparen.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. März 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Da möchte ich noch mal einhaken, ist die Gabel immer über den Handel einzusenden oder kann das mit Kaufnachweis auch direkt geschehen?
> Denke die Gabeln werden dann beim Erstservice anhand der Seriennummern in einer Datenbank aufgenommen?
> 
> Danke toschi



Hallo Toschi,

die Gabel kann auch direkt an uns eingesendet werden, dies muss nicht über den Fachhandel geschehen.
einfach gut verpacken, einen Lieferschein mit kompletter Anschrift (inkl. Tel. und Email) und Kopie der Rechnung mit dazu und ab zu uns.
Die Seriennummern werden selbstverständlich in der Datenbank gespeichert und die Historie der Gabel kann somit genau verfolgt werden.

wobei wir selbst bei Zweitbesitzern sehr kulant agieren - dies nur nebenbei erwähnt.

hoffe wir konnten dir weiterhelfen.


es grüßt der
Formula-Service


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. März 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Meine Formula hat ein wenig Custom bekommen, spezial Decals kommen noch. Bin immer noch begeistert von der Gabel!!



Hallo AK47,

wir sind neugierig


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. März 2016)

rsem schrieb:


> Es muss auch mal gelobt werden....
> Meine 35 war letzte Woche bei formula zum Service, montags weggeschickt und am Donnerstag schon wieder zurück
> bekommen. Service komplett kostenlos. Super schnell und alles top. Diese Leistung sollten einige andere zum Vorbild nehmen.



Danke @rsem 

das hört man gerne 
wir werden versuchen den Service auf diesem Niveau aufrecht zu erhalten!


----------



## AK47 (7. März 2016)

....Hallo AK47,

wir sind neugierig [/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted 291825 (8. März 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> ....Hallo AK47,
> 
> wir sind neugierig



Sehr fein! speziell die Achse sieht sehr gelungen aus 

weiterhin viel Spaß mit deiner Federgabel!


----------



## AK47 (6. April 2016)

Custom Decals


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. April 2016)

Wow, sieht tatsächlich klasse aus 

dein Rebound Knöbbl fehlt


----------



## AK47 (7. April 2016)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Wow, sieht tatsächlich klasse aus
> 
> dein Rebound Knöbbl fehlt


 Jup, ist mir leider auch aufgefallen, muss ich irgendwie verloren haben, krieg ich so was bei Euch auch in schwarz oder grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (8. April 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Jup, ist mir leider auch aufgefallen, muss ich irgendwie verloren haben, krieg ich so was bei Euch auch in schwarz oder grün?



leider nur in rot erhältlich. für farbliche Anpassung ist wohl DIY angesagt


----------



## twingoR2 (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo @FormulaGermany,

ich habe eine Frage zur neuen 35.
Auf eurer Seite steht ja, das es im neuen Modell zur Anpassung der high speed compression drei verschiedene "Ventile" (->CTS) gibt.
Welches wird denn Standardmäßig verbaut und welches entspricht am ehesten der Einstellung in den älteren Modellen (fahre schon eine von 2013)?

Danke twingoR2


----------



## Deleted 291825 (13. Mai 2016)

twingoR2 schrieb:


> Hallo @FormulaGermany,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur neuen 35.
> Auf eurer Seite steht ja, das es im neuen Modell zur Anpassung der high speed compression drei verschiedene "Ventile" (->CTS) gibt.
> ...



Hallo TwingoR2,

ja es gibt drei verschiedene Compression-Units - "soft", "mid" und "hard".
in der ersten Generation der Gabeln (um 2013) war noch die softe verbaut. in den neueren ist standardmäßig die mittlere Verbaut.
somit wäre die softe (grau/bronze farbene) die jenige welche, die in den ersten Gabeln verbaut war.


----------



## twingoR2 (14. Mai 2016)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> in der ersten Generation der Gabeln (um 2013) war noch die softe verbaut


Heißt man könnte bei Bedarf auch bei den älteren Gabeln eine andere Compression Unit nachrüsten? Oder sind die nicht kompatibel?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Mai 2016)

twingoR2 schrieb:


> Heißt man könnte bei Bedarf auch bei den älteren Gabeln eine andere Compression Unit nachrüsten? Oder sind die nicht kompatibel?



richtig, diese können ausgetauscht werden.
alle CU´s sind mit allen Generationen kompatibel.

für Umbauanfragen kannst du dich direkt an unseren Service wenden:
[email protected]
+49 (0)8054/908 908 0


----------



## twingoR2 (16. Mai 2016)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> richtig, diese können ausgetauscht werden.
> alle CU´s sind mit allen Generationen kompatibel.
> 
> für Umbauanfragen kannst du dich direkt an unseren Service wenden:
> ...


Top  Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (16. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage an Service:
Für den Erstbesitzer gibt es die Garantie und den zweimaligen Gabelservice, soweit klar. Nun stehe ich aber als Interessent auch vor der Möglichkeit, eine "neue" Formula 35 u.a. hier im Bikemarkt zu erwerben. Bspw. werden Formula 35 aus  Liteville 601 Komplettbikes angeboten, die ungefahren ausgebaut wurden. Es finden sich auch häufig günstigere Angebote ausländischer Anbieter, z.B. direkt aus Italien.

Wie verhält es sich mit Garantie und dem zweimaligen Service, wenn
a. die Gabel aus einem Komplettrad stammt und eine Rechnung nicht auf meinem Namen ausgestellt ist?
b. eine neue Gabel im Ausland mit Händlerrechnung oder von privat ohne Händlerrechnung erworben wird?


----------



## CJu (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo @FormulaGermany ,
vorab schon mal, Top Hilfestellung hier!
Ich habe bei meiner 35 selbst den Öl-/ Staubfängerwechsel gemacht. Alles prima soweit, mir ist aufgefallen, dass am Grund der beiden Tauchrohre zwei schwarze Plastikteile sind....Endanschläge?....
Beim Zusammenbau habe ich gemerkt, dass diese nicht im Tauchrohr fixiert sind und sozusagen lose am Grund liegen. Sie können sich zwar nur vertikal entlang des "Piston" (aus dem engl.operating manual) bewegen, aber wollte fragen ob dies normal sei? Oder sollten diese am Grund verklebt/fixiert sein?
Danke,
mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Juni 2016)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Eine Frage an Service:
> Für den Erstbesitzer gibt es die Garantie und den zweimaligen Gabelservice, soweit klar. Nun stehe ich aber als Interessent auch vor der Möglichkeit, eine "neue" Formula 35 u.a. hier im Bikemarkt zu erwerben. Bspw. werden Formula 35 aus  Liteville 601 Komplettbikes angeboten, die ungefahren ausgebaut wurden. Es finden sich auch häufig günstigere Angebote ausländischer Anbieter, z.B. direkt aus Italien.
> 
> Wie verhält es sich mit Garantie und dem zweimaligen Service, wenn
> ...



Hallo COLKURTZ, 
als Zweitkäufer hast du offiziell keinen Anspruch auf die beiden kostenfreien Services. 
jedoch kannst du im Servicefall einfach mal lieb bei uns anfragen...in der Regel sind wir da doch sehr kulant.

generell bestehen die beiden kostenfreien Services in zwei Jahren nur für den Erstkäufer mit einer entsprechenden Kaufrechnung.

hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen soweit beantworten.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Juni 2016)

CJu schrieb:


> Hallo @FormulaGermany ,
> vorab schon mal, Top Hilfestellung hier!
> Ich habe bei meiner 35 selbst den Öl-/ Staubfängerwechsel gemacht. Alles prima soweit, mir ist aufgefallen, dass am Grund der beiden Tauchrohre zwei schwarze Plastikteile sind....Endanschläge?....
> Beim Zusammenbau habe ich gemerkt, dass diese nicht im Tauchrohr fixiert sind und sozusagen lose am Grund liegen. Sie können sich zwar nur vertikal entlang des "Piston" (aus dem engl.operating manual) bewegen, aber wollte fragen ob dies normal sei? Oder sollten diese am Grund verklebt/fixiert sein?
> ...



Hi CJu,
die beiden Gummi-Endanschläge liegen quasi "lose" im Casting. 
sie sind aber sehr passgenau und können im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht "umherfliegen" oder Ähnliches.


----------



## CJu (20. Juni 2016)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Hi CJu,
> die beiden Gummi-Endanschläge liegen quasi "lose" im Casting.
> sie sind aber sehr passgenau und können im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht "umherfliegen" oder Ähnliches.




Vielen Dank!


----------



## AK47 (9. Juli 2016)

Muss wieder mal n dickes Lob an den Service in Rimsting aussprechen!!!!!! Top Service, super schnell, total unkompliziert, super hilfsbereit!!!

Daumen hoch!!!! Da könnten Sie andere hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!!

Danke Euch!!

Frage, könnte ich denn mal bei Euch vorbei schauen, um vielleicht auf Euer Know How in Punkto Abstimmung zurückgreifen zu können?

MfG Alex


----------



## Deleted 291825 (11. Juli 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Muss wieder mal n dickes Lob an den Service in Rimsting aussprechen!!!!!! Top Service, super schnell, total unkompliziert, super hilfsbereit!!!
> 
> Daumen hoch!!!! Da könnten Sie andere hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

danke für dein Lob, sowas hören wir natürlich immer gerne 

generell sind wir nicht für "Laufkundschaft" ausgelegt, haben aber auch nicht´s dagegen, wenn jemand auf der Durchreise, nach Absprache bei uns vorbeischaut


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. August 2016)

@FormulaGermany 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel mit 180mm. Jetzt meine Frage da ich noch ein 20mm LRS verwende, ist meine Frage kann ich die Formula 35 180mm auch mit 20mm Steckachse bekommen, oder ist das nur bei der Formula Selva möglich? Die fällt ja raus wegen Boost

Danke für eine Antwort....

Gruss Marco


----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. August 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel mit 180mm. Jetzt meine Frage da ich noch ein 20mm LRS verwende, ist meine Frage kann ich die Formula 35 180mm auch mit 20mm Steckachse bekommen, oder ist das nur bei der Formula Selva möglich? Die fällt ja raus wegen Boost
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

die ThirtyFive gibt es lediglich mit 15mm Steckachse.
Deinen Wunsch könnten wir daher lediglich mit Boost erfüllen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. August 2016)

Mist, manchmal sollte man doch mal besser recherchieren.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich die 35 auch direkt einschicken kann, hätte ich das gemacht. Jetzt hab ich sie gerade zum Händler gebracht.
Ich fahre die Thirtyfive jetzt seit kurzem und bin begeistert. Tolle Gabel und super Führung auf dem Trail. Leider hatte sie von Anfang an Buchsenspiel.  Bin mal gespannt was der Service dazu sagt. Schon blöd mitten in der Saison die Gable einzuschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (25. August 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Mist, manchmal sollte man doch mal besser recherchieren.
> Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich die 35 auch direkt einschicken kann, hätte ich das gemacht. Jetzt hab ich sie gerade zum Händler gebracht.
> Ich fahre die Thirtyfive jetzt seit kurzem und bin begeistert. Tolle Gabel und super Führung auf dem Trail. Leider hatte sie von Anfang an Buchsenspiel.  Bin mal gespannt was der Service dazu sagt. Schon blöd mitten in der Saison die Gable einzuschicken...



Hallo Flo-mit-W ,

deine Gabel bekommen wir sicherlich wieder fit. Buchsenspiel von Beginn an, sollte zwar nicht sein, aber den Fehler kriegen wir sicherlich behoben.
einzig der Zeitpunkt ist derzeit massiv ungünstig.
Montag geht´s für uns auf die Eurobike und entsprechend steht die Werkstatt bei uns die komplette nächste Woche still.
wir werden jedoch direkt nach der EB wieder Gas geben und die Gabel schnellstmöglich bearbeiten und retournieren.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. August 2016)

Hi,
die Antwort ist super hilfreich!
Eigentlich sollte der Laden sie zu Cosmic schicken, weil ich dachte die seien für den Service verantwortlich. Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ihr selbst macht, in Rimsting? Dann werde ich mal euren Service kontaktieren und schauen wie man das vom Timing her am besten anstellen kann. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (25. August 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Antwort ist super hilfreich!
> Eigentlich sollte der Laden sie zu Cosmic schicken, weil ich dachte die seien für den Service verantwortlich. Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ihr selbst macht, in Rimsting? Dann werde ich mal euren Service kontaktieren und schauen wie man das vom Timing her am besten anstellen kann. Danke für die Info!



Cosmic Sports hat mit dem Service von Formula Produkten seit fast zehn Jahren nichts mehr zu tun.
Dieser läuft immer direkt über uns, in Rimsting.

Das perfekte Timing wird wohl nach der EB sein, wenn wir das Office wieder besetzt haben.
Sprich ab dem 5. September 

Aber ruf doch morgen zwischen 8 und 14h einfach mal bei uns durch


----------



## Cube_Heinz (14. September 2016)

Hallo Formula Team,

habe seit vergangenem Sa. eine 35er mit 150mm in meinem 29er AM verbaut. Nach den ersten rund 200km bin ich restlos begeistert. 
Weil die 35er relativ "flach" baut war die Umrüstung von original 130mm auf 150mm ohne gravierende Geo-Änderung problemlos möglich.
Definitiv die beste Gabel, die ich in 25 Jahren MTB Sport bisher gefahren bin. Fahre gerade (gefühlt) ein völlig neues Rad und hoffe sehr, dass das lange so bleibt.
Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. September 2016)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Hallo Formula Team,
> 
> habe seit vergangenem Sa. eine 35er mit 150mm in meinem 29er AM verbaut. Nach den ersten rund 200km bin ich restlos begeistert.
> Weil die 35er relativ "flach" baut war die Umrüstung von original 130mm auf 150mm ohne gravierende Geo-Änderung problemlos möglich.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für das tolle Feedback!
es freut uns sehr, dass du zufrieden bist und hoffen natürlich, dass du lange Freude an deiner neuen Gabel haben wirst

in diesem Sinne eine gute, restliche Saison und sollte was sein - einfach bei uns im Service melden


----------



## ml IX (16. September 2016)

Meine wird wohl dann nächste Woche zum Service müssen,da Buchsenspiel. Ist eine super Gabel was das ansprechen und so angeht. Hoffe dass ich das gute Stück dann bald wieder habe. Aber mal kurz nachfragt gibt es noch die Möglichkeit das gute Stück etwas progressiver zu machen außer mit Balistol in der luftkammer. Sie rauscht mir ein bissel durch an Steilstufen und in Steilabfahrten. Ansonsten möchte ich diese Gabel nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. September 2016)

ml IX schrieb:


> Meine wird wohl dann nächste Woche zum Service müssen,da Buchsenspiel. Ist eine super Gabel was das ansprechen und so angeht. Hoffe dass ich das gute Stück dann bald wieder habe. Aber mal kurz nachfragt gibt es noch die Möglichkeit das gute Stück etwas progressiver zu machen außer mit Balistol in der luftkammer. Sie rauscht mir ein bissel durch an Steilstufen und in Steilabfahrten. Ansonsten möchte ich diese Gabel nicht mehr missen.



Möglichkeiten hierfür gibt es, ja.

zum Thema "durchrauschen" wird dir vmtl. mit unseren härteren Druckstufe zu helfen sein.

hierzu ist es immer am einfachsten sich direkt mit den Kollegen im Service kurz zu schließen.
die Jungs können dir deine Fragen direkt immer am Einfachsten beantworten.

auch hinsichtlich Bearbeitungsdauer etc...

du erreichst meine Kollegen unter +49 (0) 8054/ 908 908 0 oder [email protected]


----------



## ml IX (16. September 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich am Montag mal nachfragen.


----------



## lukabe (23. September 2016)

Hi Formula Team!

wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit für die 2017er 35 aussieht. Da ich bisher nur gutes gehört habe und mir die Gabel auf der Eurobike live auch super gefallen hat, soll sie nämlich ins neue Rad das in den nächsten paar Wochen ansteht.

Könnt ihr da schon was sagen? Konkret wirds wohl eine schwarze 160mm mit normaler 15mm Achse.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oudiaou (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi Lukas, ich hatte eine 2017er Formula 35 in 29 Zoll (schwarz) bestellt und von meinem Händler heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass es wohl noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober dauern wird... weiß nicht, ob Du immer noch auf die Verfügbarkeitsibfo wartet oder das jetzt zu spät ist.


----------



## lukabe (5. Oktober 2016)

danke für die Rückmeldung, hatte inzwischen selbst schon bei Formula angefragt, da kam die gleiche Aussage. Aber großes Lob, die Jungs haben nen mega schnellen Support


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2016)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hi Formula Team!
> 
> wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit für die 2017er 35 aussieht. Da ich bisher nur gutes gehört habe und mir die Gabel auf der Eurobike live auch super gefallen hat, soll sie nämlich ins neue Rad das in den nächsten paar Wochen ansteht.
> 
> ...



Gibt es 2017 bei der 35 irgendwelche Änderungen?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (6. Oktober 2016)

technisch ist die 35 baugleich zur Vorgängerversion.
optisch gibt es ein paar Änderungen


----------



## der freed (10. Oktober 2016)

@FormulaGermany Moin zusammen. Bin die Tage auf die Selva gestoßen und find sie ziemlich interessant. Hab bei uns im Shop dann direkt mal geschaut. Cosmic scheint die Gabeln aber nicht im Programm zu haben, kann ich die direkt über euch beziehen oder geht das auf anfrage über Cosmic? 
Und auf wann wird das Teil den ausgeliefert, gibts da schon Termine, konnte ich so nirgend sehen...

Den guten Service kann ich nur bestätigen als Shop, war zwar selten bis jetzt aber immer super.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo @der freed ,

Cosmic Sports ist nur für Bremsen im deutschen Markt zuständig. 
den Vertrieb und Service für Federgabeln machen wir - Formula Deutschland GmbH - direkt.
sprich - du kannst die Gabeln direkt über uns beziehen.

aktuell haben wir die Sleva jedoch noch nicht lagernd und werden unsere Lieferung aus Italien voraussichtlich in KW 44/45 erhalten.

gerne kannst du die Kollegen im Service direkt kontaktieren und dir wird gerne geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Oktober 2016)

Kann man die EX eigentlich auf "normal" umbauen? Und was wäre dafür notwendig? Bräuchte jetzt eine 35 29 150mm, möchte mir aber gerne den geringeren Travel offen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (18. Oktober 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Kann man die EX eigentlich auf "normal" umbauen? Und was wäre dafür notwendig? Bräuchte jetzt eine 35 29 150mm, möchte mir aber gerne den geringeren Travel offen lassen.



Technisch wäre dies möglich, jedoch nicht ohne einen erheblichen Aufwand in Material und Arbeitszeit.
es müsste die Hydraulikkartusche, die Luftkartusche getauscht werden, als auch die Bushingposition angepasst werden.

hier nochmal die Federwegsklassen der verschiedenen Modelle:
35 29" Standard: 120-140mm
35 29" EX: 150-160mm
35 27,5" Standard: 120-160mm
35 27,5" EX: 170-180mm


----------



## toschi (21. Oktober 2016)

@FormulaGermany 
Danke für den 1. (Jahres-) Service meiner ThirtyFive 27.5, schneller geht es nun wirklich nicht


----------



## lukabe (21. Oktober 2016)

meine kam heute an, echt sexy das Teil! Vielen Dank für den super Service und die schnelle Lieferung


----------



## Cube_Heinz (12. November 2016)

Hi,
nach einem Garantiefall habe ich meine Gabel, die ich am Montag eingesandt habe bereits am Do. wieder frisch gewartet zurückbekommen. Gaaanz dickes Lob an den Formula Service ganz großes Kino.
Danke und beste Grüße Chris


----------



## PR-Music (22. November 2016)

Hi Formula,

*Compression Fragen *(da ich nirgenwo die passenden einduetigen Anworten im Internet finden konnte)*:*
1. Das blaue Einstellrädchen ist Lowspeed Compression?
2. Mit dem gelben Hebel kann nur der LockOut öffnen oder schliessen, mehr nicht? Ausser...
3. ...man montiert der RCC mit welchem über 13 Stufen der Highspeed Compression einstellen kann?
Ist das richtig?

*Comression KIT:*
1. es gibt grün (soft), blau (medium, verbaut), rot (hart)
2. wenn man öfters auf steinigen, wurzeligen Abfahrten unterwegs ist und die Gabel dann eher schluckfreudiger mag (weil die Arme nach gewisser Zeit taub werden) , sollte man auf rot oder eher blau wechseln?

Danke jetzt schon für Antworten


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Dezember 2016)

@FormulaGermany 
Da es am Anfang hieß Balistol kristalisiere im niedrigeren Temparaturbereich, mal die Frage, sollte man als Winterfahrer der doch mal bei -5° unterwegs ist irgendwas anderes in die Luftkammer packen als die 5ml Balistol?


----------



## firevsh2o (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Santa Cruz Hightower Rahmen zugelegt, und jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Gabel für den Aufbau. Die Selva steht hier ganz oben auf meiner Liste.

Soweit ist mir alles klar, nur zwei kleine Fragen stellen sich mir noch:
- Gibt es Angaben zur max. Reifengröße in 29" (für B+ gibt es die, für 29" habe ich nix gefunden). Einen 29x2,6" Reifen könnte ich mir für die Zukunft schon mal vorstellen.
- Ist der Lockout Hebel wirklich nur ein Lockout, oder gibt es da auch Zwischenpositionen, so wie es auch bei Cane Creek beim Climbswitch ist?

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo @firevsh2o ,
bis 2.8" Reifen stellt kein Problem dar.

der Lockout kann über die vorhandene Stellschraube am "Satelliten" auf den Fahrerwunsch eingestellt werden.
ferner bedeutet dies, der Lockout kann so eingestellt werden, dass er komplett blockiert, oder als Plattformsystem "missbraucht" werden kann.

>>>HIER<<< findest du eine detaillierte Erklärung der Gabeleinstellungen.


----------



## mrwulf (16. Dezember 2016)

....nur nochmal zur Bestätigung. 
Man kann also den LockOut Lever (gold) nur halb zu drehen und dann hat man einen Plattform Effekt?
Korrekt?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Dezember 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555974
> 
> ....nur nochmal zur Bestätigung.
> Man kann also den LockOut Lever (gold) nur halb zu drehen und dann hat man einen Plattform Effekt?
> ...



fast,
bei geschlossenem Treshold und geschlossenem Lockout (Anschlag zu), hast du einen komplett blockierenden Lockout.
bei entsprechend geöffnetem Treshold und geschlossenem Lockout "aktiviert" man die Plattform.
das Ansprechen der Plattform wird durch die entsprechende Umdrehung am Treshold eingestellt.

ich hoffe, es war soweit verständlich.
ansonsten, bei Unklarheiten -> fragen


----------



## PR-Music (16. Dezember 2016)

@mrwulf:
das was du dir erhofst geht nur mit dem Remotehebel RCC denn man optional kaufen kann (13 Einstellstufen von Lockout bis total offen). Mit dem gelben Hebel geht nur voll auf oder voll zu, wobei man den "voll zu-Zustand, also Lockout" separat über den Trashhold mit einem Imbusschlüssel nach belieben einestellen kann (d.h. es muss nicht voller Lockout sein, sondern z.B. nur ein "naherzu usw."

Ich gebe zu, die Anleitungen und Beschreibungen von Formula sind nicht immer selbsterklärend. Das Problem hatte/habe ich auch, leider bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von Formula erhalten zu diesem Thema:

Hi Formula,

*Compression Fragen *(da ich nirgenwo die passenden einduetigen Anworten im Internet finden konnte)*:*
1. Das blaue Einstellrädchen ist Lowspeed Compression?
2. Mit dem gelben Hebel kann nur der LockOut öffnen oder schliessen, mehr nicht? Ausser...
3. ...man montiert der RCC mit welchem über 13 Stufen der Highspeed Compression einstellen kann?
Ist das richtig?
Mittlerweile kann ich nach Erwebern des RCC Punkt 2.+3. so bestätigen wie oben beschrieben, nicht jedoch was Low und was Highspeed ist - so richtig funktioniert das Ding aber auch nicht wriklich, trotz akribisch befolgter Anleitung. Es ist OK, komme damit klar.

*Comression KIT:*
1. es gibt grün (soft), blau (medium, verbaut), rot (hart)
2. wenn man öfters auf steinigen, wurzeligen Abfahrten unterwegs ist und die Gabel dann eher schluckfreudiger mag (weil die Arme nach gewisser Zeit taub werden) , sollte man auf rot oder eher blau wechseln?

Danke jetzt schon für Antworten


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Dezember 2016)

PR-Music schrieb:


> @mrwulf:
> das was du dir erhofst geht nur mit dem Remotehebel RCC denn man optional kaufen kann (13 Einstellstufen von Lockout bis total offen). Mit dem gelben Hebel geht nur voll auf oder voll zu, wobei man den "voll zu-Zustand, also Lockout" separat über den Trashhold mit einem Imbusschlüssel nach belieben einestellen kann (d.h. es muss nicht voller Lockout sein, sondern z.B. nur ein "naherzu usw."



das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig - da der RCC auch "nur" einen Stift in 13 Klicks nach innen dreht, kann man dies auch mit dem Lockouthebel an der Krone tun.
jedoch bekommt man bei dieser Lösung keine feine Abstufung hin.
ist aber praktisch ohne weiters möglich.




PR-Music schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, die Anleitungen und Beschreibungen von Formula sind nicht immer selbsterklärend. Das Problem hatte/habe ich auch, leider bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von Formula erhalten zu diesem Thema:
> 
> Hi Formula,
> 
> ...



Zu diesen Fragen, wurde uns exakt die gleiche Fragestellung per Mail gesendet, welche von meinem Kollegen beantwortet wurden.
anyway...

-das blaue Stellrad, beeinflusst die Highspeedcompression
-der goldene Hebel ist der Lockouthebel, respektive "Plattformhebel" bei entsprechender Einstellung.
-RCC wäre eine weitere, bequeme Möglichkeit die Compression per Daumendruck zu verändern.
hierzu sei gesagt, der RCC hat nichts mit der möglichen Plattform zu tun.
dieser lässt nur eine Feinjustage der Compression zu -> von zart bis hart

-du wärst tatsächlich der Erste, welcher eine nicht spürbare Funktion der Compression "bemängelt"
-->sollte diese wirklich nicht vernünftig arbeiten, kannst du uns die Gabel gerne zur Überprüfung einsenden.

zu den CTS:
-es gibt grau (soft), blau (medium) und rot (hard)
-die verschiedenen CTS beeinflussen die lowspeedcompression.

kleines Bsp.: Fahrer 90kg (fahrfertig), bewegt sich im steilen, verblockten Gelände und seine Gabel mit der Standard-CTS (medium) "rauscht" ihm bei entsprechenden Stellen durch den Federweg.
hier ist für das Fahrergewicht, bei entsprechender Fahrweise die Lowspeed zu "schwach".
hierfür wäre der Umbau/Tuning auf die hard-CTS empfehlenswert.

bei deinem angeführten Bsp. ist die standardmäßig verbaute (medium) eigentlich optimal. natürlich immer abhängig vom Fahrergewicht.

wenn du extrem leicht bist, wäre hier u.U. sogar eine softe CTS anzuraten.


----------



## der freed (18. Dezember 2016)

@FormulaGermany 
Moin, ab wann werden die Selvas den ausgeliefert? Es hieß mal Dezember, klar es ist noch Dezember aber durch die Feiertage etc. wird es wahrscheinlich damit nichts mehr oder?
Gibt es schon ein genaueren oder neuen Termin? 

Grüße Fred


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Fred,

die bisher von Händlern und Kunden bestellten Gabeln, werden nach dem Weihnachtsurlaub ausgeliefert.


----------



## oltafux (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo
gibt es die Formula 33 /ThirtyFive 29" schon in der Boost Variante, hab noch nirgends Informationen darüber gefunden.
Gruß und ein Gutes neues Jahr wünscht Richi


----------



## Deleted 291825 (1. Januar 2017)

richif schrieb:


> Hallo
> gibt es die Formula 33 /ThirtyFive 29" schon in der Boost Variante, hab noch nirgends Informationen darüber gefunden.
> Gruß und ein Gutes neues Jahr wünscht Richi



Hallo Richi,
die Selva stellt das Boost-Pendant zur ThirtyFive dar. lediglich unter einem neuen Namen.
zur ThirtyThree und Boost kann ich aktuell noch nichts erzählen.

alle Infos zur Selva findest du hier: http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/mtb-fork-selva/

ein gutes Neues!


----------



## MC² (1. Januar 2017)

Servus die Kollegen, gibt's für die 35er eine AWK oder so wie bei Manitou das IRT Kit, fahr momentan eine Mattoc im Swoop, und ne 180er wär interessant, um mit dem Tretlager etwas höher zu kommen. Bin vorher schon Pike und Yari gefahren, auch ohne AWK,  aber ohne AWK möchte ich nicht mehr fahren, da ich damit viel weniger Druckstufe fahren kann im steileren Gelände.


----------



## oltafux (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo
gibt es die Selva in der 29er Ausführung schon irgendwo zu kaufen, hab sie noch nirgends gesehen.
Gruß Richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (18. Januar 2017)

Also sollen wohl Ende Januar Anfang Februar bei den Händlern eintrudeln...gilt zumindest für die 27,5 Varianten. 
Hoffentlich klappt das dann auch


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Januar 2017)

richif schrieb:


> Hallo
> gibt es die Selva in der 29er Ausführung schon irgendwo zu kaufen, hab sie noch nirgends gesehen.
> Gruß Richi



Aktuell haben wir die Selva in 27,5"+/29" und 27,5" in schwarz und ultraviolett lagernd.
in weiß wird sie in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## oltafux (20. Januar 2017)

Wo kann man die bei euch bestellen, bin irgendwie zu blöd, unter der Homepage (www.rideformula.com) finde ich nur Bremsen aber keine Gabeln zum kaufen, wenn ich bei euch die Shopseite aufrufe und Federung anklicke, sind hier keine Artikel vorhanden.
Gruß Richi


----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. Januar 2017)

richif schrieb:


> Wo kann man die bei euch bestellen, bin irgendwie zu blöd, unter der Homepage (www.rideformula.com) finde ich nur Bremsen aber keine Gabeln zum kaufen, wenn ich bei euch die Shopseite aufrufe und Federung anklicke, sind hier keine Artikel vorhanden.
> Gruß Richi



Bestellen kann bei uns (Formula Deutschland), nur per Mail, an [email protected]

Auf dem onlineshop der Italiener, welcher mit uns nicht im Bezug steht, werden nur Bremsen und Ersatzteile, alter Produkte verkauft.
Für neue Produkte ist der Handel eurer Ansprechpartner


----------



## der freed (24. Januar 2017)

Kam heute an. Sehr geil!!! Vielen dank euch


----------



## Deleted 291825 (25. Januar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Kam heute an. Sehr geil!!! Vielen dank euch



sehr gerne 

jedoch, so ganz ohne Decals, ein wenig nackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (25. Januar 2017)

Ja, kommt ins neue Slayer (blau-gelb) da find ich das weiß eher unpassend. Aber ich denk schon das es entweder was in Stealh oder Wagenfarbe gibt!


----------



## ml IX (27. Januar 2017)

Auch von meiner Seite aus erst einmal ein riesiges Dankeschön und Lob an den Service. Super netter Kontakt und echt schnell. Macht weiter so. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die härtere Compressionunite macht.


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> sehr gerne
> 
> jedoch, so ganz ohne Decals, ein wenig nackig



Ich suche Decals, allerdings in "Stealth-Optik". Gibt es so etwas und wenn ja, wo? Fand nur eine Italienische Seite, aber da bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen:
https://speedydecal.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/forumula-35-27-5-custom-decals/

Mich stört das Bunte etwas:





Vielen Dank schon mal für Hinweise!


----------



## rudi-ritzel (30. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht kann dir slikgraphiks weiterhelfen


----------



## Deleted 291825 (31. Januar 2017)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich suche Decals, allerdings in "Stealth-Optik". Gibt es so etwas und wenn ja, wo? Fand nur eine Italienische Seite, aber da bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen:
> https://speedydecal.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/forumula-35-27-5-custom-decals/
> 
> Mich stört das Bunte etwas:
> ...



wir bieten auch Stealth-Decals an, diese jedoch nur für die aktuellen Gabeln und nicht für das "alte" Design.
siehe hier-> http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/35-thirty-five/ 

die Decals kannst du direkt über uns beziehen, hierzu schreibst du am besten meine Kollegen im Service an: [email protected]


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> wir bieten auch Stealth-Decals an, diese jedoch nur für die aktuellen Gabeln und nicht für das "alte" Design.
> siehe hier-> http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/35-thirty-five/
> 
> die Decals kannst du direkt über uns beziehen, hierzu schreibst du am besten meine Kollegen im Service an: [email protected]


 
Spitze! Werde ich direkt anschreiben. Danke für den Tip!

Auch Danke an rudi-ritzel, das wäre dann Plan B


----------



## brownbear (9. März 2017)

Hi, ich habe seit gestern auch die 35 und bin bis jetzt sehr angetan. Ich habe allerdings 2 Fragen bei denen ich bis jetzt unterschiedliche Sachen gelesen habe. Was ist der "treshold adjustment" genau und wie stelle ich ihn auf mein Körpergewicht ein? In der Beschreibung steht bei dem blauen Stellrad "Low Speed Compression" im letzten Post von Formula ist aber von "High Speed Compression" die Rede. Was ist den jetzt richtig?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. März 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit gestern auch die 35 und bin bis jetzt sehr angetan. Ich habe allerdings 2 Fragen bei denen ich bis jetzt unterschiedliche Sachen gelesen habe. Was ist der "treshold adjustment" genau und wie stelle ich ihn auf mein Körpergewicht ein? In der Beschreibung steht bei dem blauen Stellrad "Low Speed Compression" im letzten Post von Formula ist aber von "High Speed Compression" die Rede. Was ist den jetzt richtig?




http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/manuals/en/2342

hier sollten deine Fragen beantwortet werden


----------



## brownbear (9. März 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/manuals/en/2342
> 
> hier sollten deine Fragen beantwortet werden



Leider nein, die Anleitung kenne ich schon. Trotzdem kenne ich einen "Treshold adjustment" nicht und habe auch nicht verstanden wie ich diesen einstellen sollte. In der Anleitung ist auch nur von Compression die Rede. Nicht High oder Low Speed. Die Anleitung hat mich nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. März 2017)

das Treshold stellst du mittels eines 2,5mm Inbus ein.
hierbei kannst du die Härte des Lockouts bestimmen, welche Kraft auf die Gabel wirken muss, damit der Lockout auslöst.

Bsp: ist das Treshold komplett geschlossen, hast du einen Lockout, welcher bis zu einer Krafteinwirkung von ~80kg komplett gelockt ist.
ist es komplett offen, öffnet der Lockout bei einer Krafteinwirkung von ~20kg -> sprich du hast dir ein "Plattformsystem" geschaffen.

natürlich musst du hierzu den Lockouthebel (golden) auch schließen um den Nutzen des Tresholds (quasi Voreinstellung) zu haben.

ich habe gerade ein Diagramm bzgl. Compression in Italien angefordert. sobald ich dieses habe, komme ich auf das Thema nochmals zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (9. März 2017)

Danke, jetzt habe ich den Sinn verstanden.


----------



## der freed (13. März 2017)

@FormulaGermany Wie aufwendig ist es den die Selva von 170mm auf 180mm umzubauen? Gehe ende April ein paar Tage nach Finale und hab gedacht wenn ich eh nur geshuttlet werden, dann kann ich ruhig die Karre aufbohren. Oder eben bei wochenendlichen Park besuchen das Ding schnell umbauen.

Geht das ohne weiteres oder muss ich sie dazu zu schicken? Und falls ja, gibt es schon irgendwo Explosionszeichnungen dazu?
Danke euch


----------



## Deleted 291825 (13. März 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany Wie aufwendig ist es den die Selva von 170mm auf 180mm umzubauen? Gehe ende April ein paar Tage nach Finale und hab gedacht wenn ich eh nur geshuttlet werden, dann kann ich ruhig die Karre aufbohren. Oder eben bei wochenendlichen Park besuchen das Ding schnell umbauen.
> 
> Geht das ohne weiteres oder muss ich sie dazu zu schicken? Und falls ja, gibt es schon irgendwo Explosionszeichnungen dazu?
> Danke euch



Hi @der freed ,
das ist bei unserer Gabel mit maximal größtmöglichem Aufwand zu bewältigen und bedarf einiges an Ausdauer 

Spaß bei Seite -> hier wird dir geholfen:





sollte (beim ersten Mal) nicht länger als 20-30 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## brownbear (13. März 2017)

Ich habe die 35 jetzt 3 Ausfahrten gefahren und bin begeistert. Die Gabel spricht super sensibel an, steht auf Steilstufen aber trotzdem sehr gut im Federweg, genau das was ich an meiner Pike immer moniert habe. Wollte nur mal mein Lob aussprechen


----------



## der freed (13. März 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Hi @der freed ,
> das ist bei unserer Gabel mit maximal größtmöglichem Aufwand zu bewältigen und bedarf einiges an Ausdauer
> 
> Spaß bei Seite -> hier wird dir geholfen:
> ...



Danke dir.
By the way, extrem geiler Typ im Video


----------



## _markus (27. März 2017)

@FormulaGermany kann man die 180/170er auch auf 160 runter traveln, der Anleitung nach scheint dem ja nichts im Weg zu stehen, es steht aber bei der Produktbeschreibung, dass die EX nur 180/170 mm als Federweg habe?

Gibt es die Variante mit 20 mm Steckachse tatsächlich? Ist zb bei bike-components nicht einmal erwähnt.
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (28. März 2017)

_markus schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany kann man die 180/170er auch auf 160 runter traveln, der Anleitung nach scheint dem ja nichts im Weg zu stehen, es steht aber bei der Produktbeschreibung, dass die EX nur 180/170 mm als Federweg habe?
> 
> Gibt es die Variante mit 20 mm Steckachse tatsächlich? Ist zb bei bike-components nicht einmal erwähnt.
> Danke!



Die EX-Varianten lassen sich nicht auf 160mm traveln und sind nur 170-180mm
die 20mm Achsvariante der Gabel gibt es tatsächlich, jedoch nur für die Selva und nur auf Bestellung.


----------



## _markus (28. März 2017)

Ok, danke.


----------



## drurs (4. April 2017)

"Muss" hier mal ein großes Lob loswerden: letzten Donnerstag buchsenspiel an meiner f35 festgestellt: angerufen, Do Abend weg geschickt, heute wieder da! Besser geht's nicht! Vielen Dank [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (6. April 2017)

Hallo Formula Team,

fahre seit gestern eine 35 29" EX und würde nun gerne die Luftkammer etwas tunen. Welchen Schlüssel benötige ich um die
Kappe oben zu entfernen? Ein Multihex 28 steht in der Anleitung! Wo finde ich so einen ?

grüße kopis


----------



## brownbear (7. April 2017)

Ich denke du brauchst einfach nur eine abgedrehte Nuss, wie bei der 27,5er Formula 35. Gibt es bei [email protected] . Oder du lässt dir eine 28er Nuss auf Maß drehen. Wenn du das Maß benötigst, messe ich bei meiner gerne nach.


----------



## sevens4 (7. April 2017)

Kannst auch eine lange 10 Nuss nehmen und das Ventil herausschrauben.
Wer kennt das problem, meine 35 verzieht sich extrem beim bremsen. Klemme ich das Vorderrad zwischen meine Beine und bewege den Lenker seitlich, habe ich starke verwindungen in der Gabel. Die Räder sind es nicht, dass habe ich kontrolliert. Auch höre ich kein klackern von den Büchsen. Im Moment ist mir nicht so wohl. werde die Gabel wohl einsenden.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (7. April 2017)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Kannst auch eine lange 10 Nuss nehmen und das Ventil herausschrauben.
> Wer kennt das problem, meine 35 verzieht sich extrem beim bremsen. Klemme ich das Vorderrad zwischen meine Beine und bewege den Lenker seitlich, habe ich starke verwindungen in der Gabel. Die Räder sind es nicht, dass habe ich kontrolliert. Auch höre ich kein klackern von den Büchsen. Im Moment ist mir nicht so wohl. werde die Gabel wohl einsenden.



Hi,
ich denke da stimmt was nicht bei Deiner 35er. Ich fahre die Gabel mit 150mm in einem 29er Fully mit einer 203er Scheibe und da verzeiht sich weder beim Bremsen aus hohem Tempo noch z. B. an Steilstufen irgendwas. Im Gegenteil, die Gabel ist bockstabil, drückt gefühlt schön gegen und vermittelt ein glasklares Feedback.
Ich hatte bei meiner im Herbst etwas Spiel, selbst da hatte sich an der Steifigkeit nichts verändert.
Grüße Chris


----------



## kopis (10. April 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Ich denke du brauchst einfach nur eine abgedrehte Nuss, wie bei der 27,5er Formula 35. Gibt es bei [email protected] . Oder du lässt dir eine 28er Nuss auf Maß drehen. Wenn du das Maß benötigst, messe ich bei meiner gerne nach.



Hi,
wäre super wenn du nachmessen könntest !
Ich halte schon Ausschau nach dieser Multi Hex Nuss aber kann nirgends was finden.

Grüße kopis


----------



## der freed (10. April 2017)

@kopis was willst du den tunen? Also einfach mehr Kompression? Kannst du nicht auch einfach das Ventil rausdrehen und durch die Öffnung das Balistol einfüllen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (10. April 2017)

Grundsätzlich würde das natürlich gehen aber ich möchte gerne das passende Werkzeug da haben um auch mal die Kartusche zu warten bzw. mit anderem Öl zu befüllen ect. Hab gerne das Werkzeug für meine Gabeln in der Werkstatt;-)


----------



## sevens4 (10. April 2017)

Ich habe eine 28 Vielzahn Nuss passend gedreht


----------



## kopis (10. April 2017)

Und welche hast du genommen ?


----------



## kopis (10. April 2017)

Gibt immer nur 27 oder 30 :-(


----------



## sevens4 (10. April 2017)

Eine 28 Nuss von Stahlwille


----------



## Deleted 291825 (11. April 2017)

wir verwenden diese: https://www.hoffmann-group.com/DE/d...ab-1-2-Zoll/12-kant-Einsatz,-1-2″/p/642130-28 

die Nuss muss auf 35mm Außenmaß abgedreht werden.


----------



## kopis (11. April 2017)

Super vielen Dank euch ....bin jetzt bei Amazon für 11,95 fündig geworden. 

Was ich an der stelle auch noch los werden wollte....Gabel macht sich bis jetzt sehr gut ;-)) Hat eine wirklich top Zugstufe was mir persönlich super 
wichtig war, wenn auch der Grad zwischen passend und zuviel mit nur einem Klick sehr sehr eng ausfällt! 
Die LSC könnte stärker ausfallen. Da werde ich mal das high tune versuchen.
Welches Dämpfer Öl verwendet ihr eigentlich in der Kartusche ?

Grüße kopis


----------



## Markus. (18. April 2017)

Hi, Fahre derzeit eine Pike ;-( und brauche noch den letzten Anstoß für den Wechsel. Hat jmd. von euch einen Vergleich der euch vielleicht geholfen hat den Ausschlag gab? Grüße


----------



## kopis (18. April 2017)

Was stört dich denn an der Pike? Ich bin beide gefahren und bin auf die Formula umgestiegen.


----------



## Markus. (18. April 2017)

Nicht wirklich sensibel, Losbrechmoment, gefühlt alle paar Wochen kleiner Service, selbst aufn Kopf stellen hilft nur bedingt. Warum bist du umgestiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (19. April 2017)

Ja ich habe von Pike zu Formula 35 gewechselt


----------



## kopis (19. April 2017)

genau aus dem Grund....zu unsensibel und nicht definiert genug! Die 35 ist eine andere Nummer als die Pike
obwohl ich sie sogar mit einem MST Tuning gefahren bin das schon eine deutliche Steigerung war, ist die 35 mega
sensibel. Hat eine super Zugstufe (was mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist) die fast an eine Mattoc ran kommt.
Druckstufe habe ich das mittlere tune voll eingedreht. Da werde ich mal das high tune testen.


----------



## sevens4 (19. April 2017)

Mir rauscht sie im mittleren Bereich zu stark durch den Federweg. Und gegen das Ende wird sie dann stark progressiv. Im moment bin ich noch nicht so Happy mit der Gabel.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (19. April 2017)

Markus. schrieb:


> Hi, Fahre derzeit eine Pike ;-( und brauche noch den letzten Anstoß für den Wechsel. Hat jmd. von euch einen Vergleich der euch vielleicht geholfen hat den Ausschlag gab? Grüße


Hi,

über die Pike als Vergleich kann ich leider nichts sagen. Kenne aber Revelation RCT 3, Sid und Reba und wollte bei meinem Neuaufbau mal was Neues probieren. Argumente waren für mich letztes Jahr: Gewicht und Preis, aber auch einige positive Tests. Habe den Kauf der 35er keinen Tag bereut. Die Gabel ist ne Wucht. Super sensibel, stabil im Federweg, verwindungssteif und auch optisch sehr wertig. Vielleicht hilft Dir das bei der Entscheidung?
Grüße Chris


----------



## Markus. (19. April 2017)

Also, da wird mir die Entscheidung leichter. Dank euch für die Antworten.


----------



## sevens4 (19. April 2017)

Ich würde aber zuerst einmal mit einer fahren wenn Du kannst. Wie schwer bist Du?


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. April 2017)

Habe mir gerade eine harte CTS Einheit bestellt, werde berichten wenns eingebaut und gefahren ist.
Hab die Gabel so noch nicht lange, bisher schon zufrieden, sensibel und über die Luftkammer gut anpassbar. Aber etwas straffer gedämpft darf sie für mich noch sein. fahre aktuell mit viel Luftdruck und dadurch geht bei langsamen Trails etwas an Sensibilität verloren, bleibt dafür hoch im Federweg. wird es ruppiger und schneller läuft die Gabel immer besser!

Verbaut ist die 35 als 29" in einem Last FFW, soll daher eher straff als plüschig arbeiten.


----------



## Markus. (19. April 2017)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber zuerst einmal mit einer fahren wenn Du kannst. Wie schwer bist Du?





82 kg


----------



## brownbear (19. April 2017)

Ich bin vorher die Pike RCT3 gefahren und habe sie aus genau dem gleichen Grund verkauft. Zu unsensibel und der Losbrechmoment war zu hoch. Bin super zufrieden mit der Gabel und habe den Kauf nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (20. April 2017)

Markus. schrieb:


> 82 kg


Möchte zuerst erwähnen, dass ich hier nicht etwas schlecht reden möchte, sondern dies nur meine Erfahrung ist.
OK, ich habe Fahrfertig 75 Kg. Fahre relativ straff, eingestellt für ca. 85 Kg. Da ich eine etwas härtere Gangart habe.
Ich war am Anfang auch positiv eingestellt von der 35. Ist mir im mittler Bereich aber zu schwach, knallt einfach durch und kommt in die Endprogression. Das Oil für die Progression zu erhöhen um mit ein weniger Druck zu fahren, das geht einfach nach 2-3 Ausfahrten durch den Luftkolben durch und ist am Schluss im Kasting. Da bringt es nichts mehr. Ich habe jetzt selber aus Kunststoff Volumenspacer gebaut. Jetzt nach ca. 3-4 Monaten verzieht sich die Gabel so stark beim bremsen und in schnellen kurven, dass ich sie ausgebaut habe und eingeschickt habe. Das Losbrechmoment ist super und auch die Verarbeitung ( Optisch) Gewicht ist auch intressant und das man die LSC einfach ersetzen kann. Wenn ich endlich das Tool bekomme, welches der Importeur in meinem Land selber nicht hat.????????


----------



## Markus. (20. April 2017)

mmh das ist ja nicht so dolle


----------



## Cube_Heinz (20. April 2017)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Möchte zuerst erwähnen, dass ich hier nicht etwas schlecht reden möchte, sondern dies nur meine Erfahrung ist.
> OK, ich habe Fahrfertig 75 Kg. Fahre relativ straff, eingestellt für ca. 85 Kg. Da ich eine etwas härtere Gangart habe.
> Ich war am Anfang auch positiv eingestellt von der 35. Ist mir im mittler Bereich aber zu schwach, knallt einfach durch und kommt in die Endprogression. Das Oil für die Progression zu erhöhen um mit ein weniger Druck zu fahren, das geht einfach nach 2-3 Ausfahrten durch den Luftkolben durch und ist am Schluss im Kasting. Da bringt es nichts mehr. Ich habe jetzt selber aus Kunststoff Volumenspacer gebaut. Jetzt nach ca. 3-4 Monaten verzieht sich die Gabel so stark beim bremsen und in schnellen kurven, dass ich sie ausgebaut habe und eingeschickt habe. Das Losbrechmoment ist super und auch die Verarbeitung ( Optisch) Gewicht ist auch intressant und das man die LSC einfach ersetzen kann. Wenn ich endlich das Tool bekomme, welches der Importeur in meinem Land selber nicht hat.????????




Ich hatte ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass bei Deiner Gabel im Hinblick auf das verziehen irgendwas nicht stimmen kann. Denn in korrektem Zustand verzieht sich bei der 35er m. M. nichts. 
Mal ein Vergleich: ich fahre seit den 80er Motorrad. 1987 hatte eine Yamaha XJ 900 36er (!) Standrohre. Der Eimer ging rund 230Km/h und wog ca. 240 kg ohne Fahrer. Insofern ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich eine Gabel mit 35er Standrohren bei einem Fahrzeuggewicht von 12-14 kg (+ Fahrer) signifikant verzieht. Da kann was nicht stimmen (ich meine nicht Deine Aussage sondern das Bauteil).
Was das Verhalten der Gabel angeht, sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben natürlich sehr verschieden, mir taugt die Gabel sehr.
Gut möglich, dass ich nicht hart genug unterwegs bin um Deine Erfahrungen teilen zu können.
Ich würde mir die Gabel jedenfalls jederzeit wiederkaufen, nicht nur, aber auch wg. dem hervorragenden Service der deutschen Niederlassung.
Aber nach vielen Erfahrungen mit italienischen Produkten (sowohl Autos als auch Motorräder) muss man leider auch eine etwas größere Serienstreuung bei Produkten vond er Südseite der Alpen berücksichtigen. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber manche Produkte funktionieren bei dem einen super während der andere ständig Ärger damit hat. Das kenne ich von meinen motorisierten Bellas. Warum sollte das bei einer Formula grundsätzlich anders sein? Steckt halt viel Emotione drin...
Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. April 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade eine harte CTS Einheit bestellt, werde berichten wenns eingebaut und gefahren ist.
> Hab die Gabel so noch nicht lange, bisher schon zufrieden, sensibel und über die Luftkammer gut anpassbar. Aber etwas straffer gedämpft darf sie für mich noch sein. fahre aktuell mit viel Luftdruck und dadurch geht bei langsamen Trails etwas an Sensibilität verloren, bleibt dafür hoch im Federweg. wird es ruppiger und schneller läuft die Gabel immer besser!
> 
> Verbaut ist die 35 als 29" in einem Last FFW, soll daher eher straff als plüschig arbeiten.



Hallo,

wo hast Du die CTS denn bestellt? Direkt bei Formula?


----------



## Velo-X (27. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo hast Du die CTS denn bestellt? Direkt bei Formula?


Ich habe letzte Woche auch eine bestellt (firm) - Lieferzeit waren 2 Werktage.
Bestellung an:
[email protected]

Benötigte Angaben:
- Vollständige Adresse
- Welche Valve (soft/medium/firm) du benötigst und ob mit oder ohne Tool

Bekommst dann ein Angebot/Rechnung, die du vorüberweisen musst.


----------



## esmirald_h (27. April 2017)

Hallo,
und was muss man dafür bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (27. April 2017)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und was muss man dafür bezahlen?



Valve mit Tool: 99,- +  Versand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. April 2017)

Genau, über email anschreiben und dann bekommst du die Verbindungsdaten/Rechnung. Antwort hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit. 

Das Tool kostet von den gesamt 105€ schon 55€. Wenn du irgendjemanden kennst der eins hat, zum ausliehen, lässt sich gut Geld sparen. 
Die einzelnen CTS Einheiten sind mit etwa 50€ dann im Rahmen.
 Ich werde evtl später noch die neue grüne probieren, einfach auch aus Interesse.
Der Unterscheid durch die rote ist schon deutlich spürbar. Positiv. 
Mir ist vorher die Gabel bei starken Schlägen und Kompressionen zu sehr durchgerauscht. Jetzt bleibt sie höher im Federweg.


----------



## Velo-X (27. April 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Genau, über email anschreiben und dann bekommst du die Verbindungsdaten/Rechnung. Antwort hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit.
> 
> Das Tool kostet von den gesamt 105€ schon 55€. Wenn du irgendjemanden kennst der eins hat, zum ausliehen, lässt sich gut Geld sparen.
> Die einzelnen CTS Einheiten sind mit etwa 50€ dann im Rahmen.
> ...



Witzig, die grüne werde ich auch mal ausprobieren; auch mal nur aus Interesse.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. April 2017)

Ja die thirtyfive ist schon sehr "fluffig" im Ansprechverhalten, etwas stärkere LSC könnte dazu passen, ohne dabei unangenehm hart zu werden. 
Finde die Idee dahinter sehr gut, macht die Gabeln für mein Fully in Zukunft auch interessant.


----------



## tomac7 (1. Mai 2017)

Welche Dämpfungskurve hat denn die Standard Einheit, die bei der Gabel original verbaut ist?
http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CTS-Press-Launch-Press-Release-ENGLISH.pdf

Edit: Habs gefunden. Post 39


----------



## Sewerrider (2. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Rekoob (6. Mai 2017)

Servus, habe meine italienische Schönheit heute montiert und grob eingestellt. 
Ansprechverhalten ist ein Traum. 

Was mir aber negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Geräuschkulisse der Zugstufe beim ausfedern. 
Dieses saugende/zischende Geräusch kenne ich bei anderen Gabeln nur, wenn der Rebound komplett geschlossen ist, aber nicht bei Einstellungen, bei denen das Vorderrad beim ausfedern noch abhebt.

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## sevens4 (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, ist bei mir auch so oder war


----------



## brownbear (6. Mai 2017)

Gehört dazu  Ich mag es gerne.


----------



## Rekoob (7. Mai 2017)

Hat der ein oder andere schon Erfahrungen mit dem roten oder grünen CTS - Ventil gemacht? 
Mit fahrfertigen 100kg taucht die Gabel dann doch ein bisschen zu viel weg.
Mehr Endprogression in der Luftkammer kann hier nicht der richtige Weg sein.

Frage mich, warum nicht mehr Hersteller ein Doppelkammersystem wie bei der Manitou Mattoc anbieten. 

Das ist doch gerade bei so langhubigen Gabeln, das absolute Nonplusultra. 

Eine Anpassung des Shims ist doch immer nur eine Notlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (7. Mai 2017)

Scheint doch wohl den Doppelbrücken Gabel Prototypen zu geben, wenn das wirklich eine Formula war, dann sind auf jeden Fall zwei Ventile in der Topcap.

Denke das es in Zukunft schon mehr in der Richtung geben wird.

Die grüne CTS wird die Tage bestellt, einfach aus Interesse. Bin mit der blauen soweit super happy. Aber mit meinen 75kg ist das natürlich auch was anderes als mit deinen 100kg...
Auch in Finale, sensationelle Gabel. Die beiden Pikes die ich davor hatte waren da im Vergleich schlechter.


----------



## Rekoob (7. Mai 2017)

Besser als die Pike zu sein, kann nicht der Maßstab sein.
Selbst die Mattoc mit IRT übertrifft die Pike um Längen.
Ich halte diesen ganzen Sram/RockShox Kram eh für völlig überhyped.
Das fängt bei den Schaltgruppen an bis hin zu der Reverb und grottigen Guide.

Schade nur, dass die eine solche Marktmacht haben um den Komplettbikemarkt mit ihrem Müll zu überfluten.


----------



## tomac7 (7. Mai 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Besser als die Pike zu sein, kann nicht der Maßstab sein.
> Selbst die Mattoc mit IRT übertrifft die Pike um Längen.



Ist die Mattoc mit IRT wirklich soo schlecht?


----------



## Rekoob (8. Mai 2017)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Ist die Mattoc mit IRT wirklich soo schlecht?



Wie kommst du da drauf?
Das "selbst" bezog sich auf die Tatsache, daß die Mattoc pro in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse unterwegs ist, als die Pike und diese trotzdem übertrifft. 
Einzig in punkto Steifigkeit, muss die Gute etwas Federn lassen. 
Da ist die Formula dann doch ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab bei meinem Bike nun die Selva verbaut. Bin mir nur mit den Einstellungen etwas unsicher. Morgen gibt es die erste Probefahrt wenn das Wetter mitmacht.
Welche Einstellungen und wieviel psi fahrt Ihr denn bei der Gabel?
Ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 65kg.


----------



## Rekoob (12. Mai 2017)

Hatte gestern endlich Zeit um eine ausgiebige Testfahrt zu machen.
Vom Terrain her, war alles dabei. Flowige Trails, bis hin zu steilem Downhill über Wurzeln und Sprüngen.

Hatte vorab 15ml Öl in die Luftkammer getan, weil ich lieber mehr Progression habe, als einen Durchschlag zu provozieren.
Mit 61PSI kam ich da (100kg fahrfertig) auf ziemlich genau 25% SAG.

Einzig die Zugstufe habe ich passend eingestellt. Keine Ahnung wie viel Klicks....so lange zugedreht, bis es sich gut anfühlte.
Druckstufe habe ich mal noch offen gelassen. Wollte erst die Zugstufe vernünftig einstellen.

Alles in allem ein richtig gutes Gefühl auf dem Bike. Die Gabel schluckt alles weg.
Lediglich die Progression ist dann doch ein bissel zu hoch. Es blieb immer ca 1cm vom Federweg über. Auch bei Landungen ins Flat. 
Hab jetzt mal noch 5ml Öl aus der Luftkammer genommen und werde es mal testen.
Dabei werde ich auch nach dem richtigen Setup der Druckstufe schauen.

Unterm Strich werde ich es wohl erstmal auch bei dem Standard Ventil belassen. 
Mal schauen, wie es sich in richtig technischen Sektionen verhält. Dies konnte ich bei mir leider nicht testen.
Auf meinem Hometrail macht sich das abtauchen jetzt nicht sonderlich negativ bemerkbar.

Im direkten Vergleich zur Mattoc fällt vor allem die Steifigkeit direkt auf. Der Unterschied ist echt enorm. 
Vom Ansprechverhalten ist die 35 geringfügig besser. Unterm Strich aber ziemlich ähnlich zur Mattoc ohne IRT.

In der Fanes mit dem Canecreek ist die 35 das perfekte Gegenstück. Ich bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Mai 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab bei meinem Bike nun die Selva verbaut. Bin mir nur mit den Einstellungen etwas unsicher. Morgen gibt es die erste Probefahrt wenn das Wetter mitmacht.
> Welche Einstellungen und wieviel psi fahrt Ihr denn bei der Gabel?
> Ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 65kg.



Ich fand die Druckempfehlungen an der Gabel (die ThirtyFive ist ja quasi baugleich) als durchaus passend zum starten. Die Gabel wird nach einigen Trails oder ein zwei Tagen Nutzung spürbar fluffiger, fährt sich also ein. 
Bei mir 29" - 160mm (sollten eigentlich 150mm sein, war falsch beschrieben). Ich bin jetzt bei etwa 85PSI mit ca 82Kg - Mit Rucksack etc dann eher 85Kg, dazu einiges an Öl. Das rote CTS eingebaut und Druckstufe (blaues Rädchen) 4 Klicks von geschlossen. Der goldene passt so in der offenen Position gut, mit der alten softeren CTS und rumprobieren am Lockout/goldenen wurde ich nicht wirklich glücklich, hakelig oder durchrauschen.
Das ergibt eine straffe Gabel für mein Gewicht. Die letzten 2cm nutze ich nicht bis selten, soll aber auch so. Die 160mm sind eigentlich zu viel. Besonders im Groben Geläuf funktioniert die Forke gut, kontrollierbar und unauffällig (bis auf das schöne Pfeifen/schmatzen ).


----------



## Rekoob (12. Mai 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Die 160mm sind eigentlich zu viel.


Warum travelst du sie nicht? Ist doch bei der Gabel ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## hofschalk (12. Mai 2017)

@Rekoob 
sehr schöne Zusammenfassung. Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meine 35er. Dank dir habe ich jetzt schon mal ein gewisses Grundsetup (komme auch auf ca. 100kg). Du hast also insgesamt 20ml Öl in deiner Luftkammer gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (12. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> @Rekoob
> sehr schöne Zusammenfassung. Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meine 35er. Dank dir habe ich jetzt schon mal ein gewisses Grundsetup (komme auch auf ca. 100kg). Du hast also insgesamt 20ml Öl in deiner Luftkammer gehabt?



Nein, ich hatte zusätzlich zu den werksseitigen 5ml noch 10 dazu gemacht. 
Bin nach der heutigen Testfahrt nun bei 10ml und vollauf zufrieden. 
Volle Federwegsnutzung, ohne hart durchzuschlagen.
Für mich perfekt. 

Druckstufe habe ich nun auf 12 klicks von komplett offen. Kann aber noch bissel zugedreht werden, je nach Bedarf. Sind ja glaub 25 klicks, die zur Verfügung stehen. 

Ich finde die Gabel hammer. Auch das pfeifen ist weniger störend als gedacht. 
Kann man sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## tomac7 (12. Mai 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Servus, habe meine italienische Schönheit heute montiert und grob eingestellt.
> Ansprechverhalten ist ein Traum.
> 
> Was mir aber negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Geräuschkulisse der Zugstufe beim ausfedern.
> ...



Ihr habt mich so gallig gemacht - also habe ich mir auch mal eine besorgt. Gewicht ist exakt wie angegeben. Optisch und haptisch ist das Teil sehr hochwertig. Steht einer Lyrik oder Fox 36 in nichts nach.

Doch eine Sache stört: Das zischende Geräusch ist absolut vertretbar. Was mich beunruhigt, ist ein metallisches Geräusch beim ausfedern.
Hört sich wie eine Metallfeder an, die irgendwo gegen schlägt


----------



## Velo-X (12. Mai 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Druckstufe habe ich nun auf 12 klicks von komplett offen. Kann aber noch bissel zugedreht werden, je nach Bedarf. Sind ja glaub 25 klicks, die zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...



Es sind nur 12 Klicks - also ist deine jetzt komplett zugedreht!?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekoob (12. Mai 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Es sind nur 12 Klicks - also ist deine jetzt komplett zugedreht!?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Druckstufe, nicht Zugstufe.


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Mai 2017)

Das was sich anhört wie eine Metallfeder könnte tatsächlich sein: Eine Metallfeder  Genauer die Negativfeder(n). Wenn es stark klappert könnten die sich gelöst haben, sind eigentlich am Kolben festgeklippst. Ich höre die aber auch ab und an.

Zu meiner Gabel und traveln. Hab ich vor. Dummerweise ist das mit Schnappern immer gern so, dass kein Zubehör dabei ist und Infos fehlen. Hab noch keine passende Nuss fürs Topcap und ob ich noch einen Spacer brauche bzw. kaufen/basteln müsste... So probier ich erstmal die höhere Front.


----------



## Rekoob (13. Mai 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Das was sich anhört wie eine Metallfeder könnte tatsächlich sein: Eine Metallfeder  Genauer die Negativfeder(n). Wenn es stark klappert könnten die sich gelöst haben, sind eigentlich am Kolben festgeklippst. Ich höre die aber auch ab und an.
> 
> Zu meiner Gabel und traveln. Hab ich vor. Dummerweise ist das mit Schnappern immer gern so, dass kein Zubehör dabei ist und Infos fehlen. Hab noch keine passende Nuss fürs Topcap und ob ich noch einen Spacer brauche bzw. kaufen/basteln müsste... So probier ich erstmal die höhere Front.



Die Topcap muss nicht runter.
Bei YouTube gibts diverse Videos,  wie das abläuft. 
Die Spacer kannst du bei Bike-components bestellen, oder über den Formula Service beziehen. 
Für einen halbwegs geübten Schrauber, eine Sache von maximal 30 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (13. Mai 2017)

irgendwo stand mal, dass man eine normale Nuss abdrehen kann, dann würde sie passen. Der Außendurchmesser der Standarddinger ist wohl zu groß.


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Mai 2017)

Ja stimmt, es braucht nur das Casting abgezogen werden.  Scheiterte bisher einfach am wollen. Mach ich demnächst.


----------



## Rekoob (13. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> irgendwo stand mal, dass man eine normale Nuss abdrehen kann, dann würde sie passen. Der Außendurchmesser der Standarddinger ist wohl zu groß.



Hab mir eine über Formula geordert, da ich selbst keine Drehbank besitze und auch niemanden kenne, der eine hat.

Kosten 33,-€ incl. Versand. 

Ne qualitativ hochwertige Nuss, die die nicht die komplette Topcap zerkratzt, weil scheiße verarbeitet, kostet schon um die 15,-€. Dann noch das Abdrehen lassen. 

Da is man dann auch nicht günstiger.


----------



## sevens4 (13. Mai 2017)

Meine ist jetzt dann seit 5 Wochen bei formula. Evt.kriege ich ja einmal eine Info.


----------



## hofschalk (13. Mai 2017)

@FormulaGermany  :
worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen dem schwarzen Aufkleberset und dem Stealth? Ich befürchte ich habe versehentlich das falsche Kit bestellt.


----------



## swoosh999 (14. Mai 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Druckstufe, nicht Zugstufe.


Meine hat 12 Klicks Durckstufe u 19 Klicks Zugstufe.

Da stimmt was nicht?


----------



## swoosh999 (14. Mai 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Der goldene passt so in der offenen Position gut, mit der alten softeren CTS und rumprobieren am Lockout/goldenen wurde ich nicht wirklich glücklich, hakelig oder durchrauschen.



Der goldene Lockout Hebel hat nur eine On/Off Wirkung und nicht wie etwa Cane Creeks CS.

Nur mit RCC geht das.


----------



## Rekoob (14. Mai 2017)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Der goldene Lockout Hebel hat nur eine On/Off Wirkung und nicht wie etwa Cane Creeks CS.
> 
> Nur mit RCC geht das.



Das stimmt nicht.
Die RCC macht nichts anderes, als der Hebel. Nur halt über die Remote.
Das zeigt schon die Konstruktion.
Weiterer Unterschied ist, dass die Remote gerastert ist und der Hebel eben nicht.

Halte die Remote aber für relativ unnötig, da darüber lediglich die Dämpfung im allgemeinen geregelt wird. Braucht vielleicht ein CC'ler.

Und der Climbswitch von Canecreek am DB hat nur zwei Positionen.
Offen = low und highspeed Kreisläufe sind aktiv
geschlossen = LowSpeed is deaktiviert und nur der hsc Kreislauf ist offen.


Was die Druckstufe bei der 35 angeht, das ist der kleine Knopf daneben und der hat bei mir 25klicks, die zwar nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt, aber dennoch spürbar sind.


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. Mai 2017)

12 odr 13Klicks hat das blaue Rädchen. 
Der Goldene Hebel schließt ja auch eine Öffnung und hat eine spürbare Funktion zwischen zu und offen. Aber das ist ja wohl eher ein zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Dämpfung fließender Öllauf und bei Geruppel eher hinderlich.
Für tretstücke ganz praktisch.


----------



## Rekoob (14. Mai 2017)

Der goldene Hebel funktioniert wie ein Wasserhahn und reduziert Stück für Stück den Ölfluss.
Das hat die gleiche Funktion, wie bei einer Rockshox Pike Rct3, da sind es aber nur drei Rasterstufen. Open, Pedal, closed. Nichts desto Trotz, wären auch dort zwischenstufen spürbar, würde man die kleine Rasterkugel entfernen. 

Diese Funktion habe ich bisher noch bei keiner Gabel benötigt. Insofern bleibt der Hebel an der 35 bei mir auch nur in einer Position. Nämlich offen. 

Was die Druckstufe anbelangt, ich werde morgen nochmal nachschauen. So besoffen kann ich aber nicht gewesen sein, als ich 25 klicks gezählt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany  :
> worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen dem schwarzen Aufkleberset und dem Stealth? Ich befürchte ich habe versehentlich das falsche Kit bestellt.



die Stealth-Decals haben schwarze Outlines um den Schriftzug, während die schwarze Variante nur den schwarzen Schriftzug/Linien besitzen.
ein "falsch" gibt es hierbei nicht wirklich.


----------



## mihael (15. Mai 2017)

hallo

wo kann man die neuen Decals für die thirty Five bestellen?

LG


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Mai 2017)

mihael schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wo kann man die neuen Decals für die thirty Five bestellen?
> 
> LG



jeder Händler, ob lokal oder online, kann Ersatzteile/Zubehör bestellen.
wenn ein Händler etwas nicht lokal lagernd hat, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es nicht verfügbar ist


----------



## mihael (15. Mai 2017)

Alles klar. Dank dir. 
Lg


----------



## hofschalk (15. Mai 2017)

danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Hab mich jetzt für Violet entschieden


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Hab mich jetzt für Violet entschieden



Wenn es zum Rad passt, eine ausgezeichnete Wahl


----------



## Velo-X (16. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Hab mich jetzt für Violet entschieden


Habe vor 4 Wochen auch gewechselt..
So sehen übrigens die schwarzen aus:















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hofschalk (18. Mai 2017)

So, jetzt kann ich mich auch in die besitzerliste eintragen. Erste Testfahrt war schon mal gut. Jetzt heißt es, sich an die Feinabstimmung zu machen. Für die erste runde lediglich den Luftdruck auf Tabellenangabe erhöht. War viel zu hart. 

Lediglich ein lautes, metallisches krachen hat mich nach einem wheelie beim aufsetzen erschreckt. Könnte aber auch vom neuen LRS gekommen sein. Hab zumindest noch keine Ursache gefunden. 





P.s. Das zischen finde ich gut


----------



## PR-Music (25. Mai 2017)

Hi. Irgendwie nutzt meine Gabel nicht den ganzen Federweg aus. Bin vorher mit 5ml gefahren - bei 95kg musste aber zu viel Luft rein damit sie im Federweg bleibt und war dadurch zu steif. Jetzt bin ich bei 15ml im linken Tauchrohr. Kann so mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, die Gabel steht einigermaßen im Federweg und ist relativ schön sensibel. Leider nutzt sie nachwievor nicht die letzten 3cm Federweg aus bei 170mm. Auch nicht bei Sprüngen aus ca. 80cm Höhe. Auch wenn die Druckstufe voll offen ist. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (25. Mai 2017)

Schaue einmal ob das Oil noch da ist. Bei meiner hat es das Oil durch den Kolben in das Casting gedrückt. Ich habe daraufhin adapter aus Kunststoff gebaut.


----------



## PR-Music (25. Mai 2017)

Wie kann ich da genau nachschauen? Die Gabel ist gerade Mal 300km gelaufen. Gruss


----------



## Rekoob (25. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Öl nicht mehr in der Luftkammer wäre, dann würde die Gabel voll durchrauschen. Bzw. die Progression würde deutlich abnehmen. Ist ja auch logisch.
Bei fahrfertigen 95kg sind 15ml schlichtweg zu viel. Ich fahre mit rund 100kg fahrfertig, im Moment 10ml und das ist für mich perfekt. Bei einer 180er wohlgemerkt.

Zieh halt mal 5ml ab und teste. Wenn immer noch zu viel, geh in 1ml Schritten weiter.
Un wenn sich das Öl, wie bei @sevens4 am Kolben vorbei schleicht, dann stimmt mit dem Kolben was nicht.
Da würde ich den O-Ring erneuern, oder Gabel halt einschicken, wenn ichs net selbst machen kann.


----------



## Rekoob (25. Mai 2017)

Davon abgesehen kann ich diese Spritze hier empfehlen.

100ML Spritze Dosierspritze aus Kunststoff m. Schlauch https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013QO8MKQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_YbOjzb2JKRT49

Einfach den Schlauch etwas kürzen, Luft aus der Gabel. Das Ventil mit nem 6kant ausdrehen, Gabel ganz eintauchen und mit der Spritze abpumpen.

Funktioniert super und man muss die Gabel nicht jedes Mal öffnen, um zu schauen, wieviel Öl drin ist.


----------



## sevens4 (25. Mai 2017)

Das Oil ist dann unten im Casting und wenn die Gabel ganz einfedert wird es eng mit dem Oil, es ist wie die Gabel die letzten 3cm auf Block geht. Du kannst den Deckel von der Luftkammer abnehmen und sehen ob Du die Menge Oil wo Du aufgefüllt hast sichtbar ist.


----------



## Rekoob (25. Mai 2017)

Bei jeder anderen Gabel würde ich dir, zumindest teilweise, zustimmen. 
Da die 35 aber keine echte Negativkammer besitzt und der Deckel am Ende des Standrohrs offen ist, findet beim Eintauchen eine minimale Volumenverdrängung statt.
Lediglich die, des hohlen Standrohrs, samt Deckel und Feder. 

Wenn das Öl also keinen Platz mehr hätte, zum entweichen, denn Öl lasst sich ja bekanntlich nicht komprimieren, dann würde dir die Suppe, bei nem ordentlichen Einschlag, an den Staubabstreifern rauskommen.

Ob jetzt 10ml oder 20ml im Casting sind, spielt daher wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Eine Federwegsveringerung von 3cm macht das aber ganz sicher nicht aus.

Bei Gabeln mit echter Negativkammer, macht sich eine so geringe Menge ebenfalls nicht sonderlich bemerkbar. Ausser dass der Austritt an den Abstreifen wohl schon etwas eher passieren wird.
Bzw. würde es die Abstreifer durch den Überdruck aus dem Casting drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (25. Mai 2017)

Von mir aus, bei mir war es so und das Problem ist angeblich bekannt. Es reduziert den Federweg ja nicht komplett, ist einfach extrem Progressiv. Wenn Dir die 2 minuten Arbeit zuviel sind um das nachzuschauen.


----------



## Ahija (29. Mai 2017)

Ist das bei eurer 35 auch so, dass bei geschlossenem Hebel die Gabel dennoch ein Stück eintaucht?

Und gleich noch eine hinterher, weil es mir gerade wieder eingefallen ist: Formula 35 + Shimano XT M785 203mm am VR. Wenn ich da zupacke, vibriert mir die ganze Gabel sichtlich an der Steckachse. 
Schrauben der Scheibe sind okay, Bremssattel und Adapter sind fest, Scheibe läuft gerade ohne zu Schleifen. Was tun?


----------



## hofschalk (29. Mai 2017)

Meine ist bei geschlossenem Hebel steinhart.


----------



## Velo-X (29. Mai 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Meine ist bei geschlossenem Hebel steinhart.



Dito.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekoob (30. Mai 2017)

Das Verhalten der Gabel bei geschlossenem Hebel kann man einstellen.
Dafür ist die kleine Inbusschraube daneben, die stellt die Härte des Überdruckventils ein.

Steht aber auch in der Beschreibung und wurde auch hier im Thread schon mal erläutert.


Was das Bremsending angeht.
Sattel richtig ausgerichtet?
Satteladapter an der Gabel auch richtig fest.
Bremssattel an dem Adapter richtig fest?
Steckachse richtig angezogen?
Rad fest, wenn eingebaut? (einfach mal Lenker um 90° drehen und Rad nach vorne und hinten bewegen. Ist da Spiel zu spüren?)
Scheiben und Beläge neu oder alt?
Materialfehler Bremsscheibe? (verzogen)
Nicht richtig eingebremst, wenn neu?

Das kann so vieles sein.


----------



## Ahija (30. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die Gabel privat erworben, eine Anleitung habe ich leider nicht dabei erhalten und bei Formula selbst steht natürlich nur die Anleitung für das aktuelle Modelljahr bereit.
Dann versuche ich über die Schraube das Spiel heraus zu nehmen - danke für den Hinweis!

Bzgl. der Scheiben und Beläge: sind beide so vom Altrad übernommen worden. Alles andere habe ich bereits dreimal neu zusammengebaut und das läuft rund.
Dann wirds wohl auf eine neue Scheibe und neue Beläge hinauslaufen. 203mm an der Front beim Vorjahresmodell sind kein Problem? Auf der Gabel selbst befindet sich ein Aufkleber "nur 180mm Scheiben verwenden". Das wurde hier im Thread bereits schon beantwortet, jedoch hieß es dort von Formula aus "muss wohl versehentlich falsch geklebt worden sein". An so etwas glaube ich ja bei mehreren Gabeln einfach nicht, kann aber nur meine persönliche Einstellung dazu sein.


----------



## Rekoob (30. Mai 2017)

Naja, die Einbaugröße ist ja relativ leicht herauszufinden.
Scheiben, Adapter und Sattel drauf.
Wenn nix schleift, dann is gut.

Die Festigkeit der Aufnahme ist nochmal ne andere Sache. Da aber Formula meines Wissens auch bei den aktuellen Modellen noch das gleiche Casting verbaut, sollte das zumindest kein Thema sein. Welches Baujahr hat denn deine Gabel?
Denn die Anleitung für die Dämpfungsseite sollte ebenfalls noch mit der aktuellen identisch sein.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran da die Selva ja mehr oder weniger die gleiche Gabel ist wie die 35.
Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit der Gabel. Nur könnte sie für mich etwas "weicher" sein. Ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 65kg.
Am Öl etc hab ich bisher nichts eingestellt bei der Gabel. Fahre die Gabel gerade mit 60 PSI.
Gerade bei sehr ruppigen Wegen mit Steinfeldern und vielen Wurzeln könnte die Gabel sensibler darüber gehen. Ich weiß, das ist bestimmt nur eine Sache der Einstellung. Kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut damit aus. Oder ist es bei meinem Gewicht evtl ratsam auf das softe CTS zu wechseln? Standard sollte ja das blaue CTS verbaut sein.

Falls es hilfreich ist, die Gabel ist bei meinem Nicolai Ion 16 eingebaut.


----------



## Rekoob (30. Mai 2017)

@*Miss Geschick* 
Bevor ich ans CTS gehe, sollte ich erstmal alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen, die die Gabel so zu bieten hat.

1. Wieviel Federweg hat dein SELVA
2. Wieviel SAG fährst du bei 60PSI
3. Wie ist die Federwegsnutzung bei harten Einschlägen?
4. Wie ist der Rebound eingestellt? Evtl. noch etwas zu schnell?
5. Wieviel Klicks fährst du bei dem blauen Einsteller auf der Oberseite?


----------



## Rekoob (30. Mai 2017)

@*Miss Geschick* 
Habe gerade bei meiner Gabel nochmal geschaut.
Ich fahre mit 10ml Öl in der Luftkammer ca. 68PSI bei meiner 180er Gabel.

Egal wieviel Federweg deine hat, du hast Standardmäßig normalerweise 5ml Öl in der Luftkammer, und bei deinem Gewicht
und 60PSI geh ich davon aus, dass du viel zu viel Luft in dem Ding hast. Die muss ja knüppelhart sein.

Also auf jeden Fall mal den SAG messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (30. Mai 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran da die Selva ja mehr oder weniger die gleiche Gabel ist wie die 35.
> Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit der Gabel. Nur könnte sie für mich etwas "weicher" sein. Ich komme fahrfertig auf ca 65kg.
> ...


Bei deinem Gewicht empfiehlt Formula so ca. 50Psi und deren Angaben finde ich eher auf der "strammen" Seite.


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. Mai 2017)

Servus,
Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit knackendem Schaft/Brücken aus? Gibt es dort Probleme? Oder hat Formula als Hersteller es geschafft knarzfreie Gabeln zu bauen?
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Ahija (30. Mai 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hat denn deine Gabel?


Juni 2016 ist Kaufdatum auf der Rechnung. Wenn die Anleitungen identisch sind, werde ich die mal intensiver studieren.
Scheibe läuft absolut schleiffrei, hatte jedoch die Beläge gerade mal in der Hand. Die sind einfach nur noch komplett schwarz und ziemlich glatt. Besorgen wir uns nach dem Festivalwochenende mal neue Beläge und wenn dann immer noch keine Besserung eintritt, eine neue Scheibe.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. Mai 2017)

Also knüppelhart ist sie nicht. Hab während der Fahrt mal etwas Luft abgelassen. Ich schau heute Abend wieviel genau jetzt noch drin ist.
Die Gabel hat 160mm Federweg.
Wegen Druck- und Zugstufe muss ich mal schauen daheim. Hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf wieviel das ist. Haben damals so lange gedreht bis es sich vom Gefühl her gut angefühlt hat.

Springen etc tut die Gabel nicht. Ist mir halt nur noch etwas zu straff wie gesagt.


----------



## Rekoob (30. Mai 2017)

@*Miss Geschick* 
Ich würde mal bei 40-45 % PSI anfangen und mal den SAG messen. 
Wenn du bei ca.25% Negativfederweg bist, sollte sich die Gabel auch ziemlich gut anfühlen.
Je nachdem, was du so fährst evtl. auch auf 30%. Musst du wissen.
Aber denke 25% ist ein gutes Mittelmaß.

Wenn der Rebound zu langsam ist, ist das natürlich auch nicht gut. Die Gabel kommt dann ja nimmer aus dem Quark und sinkt immer weiter in den Federweg. Grad wenn es ruppig wird.
Ich würde das im Stand so einstellen, dass es gerade so nimmer springt, wenn du dich auf den Lenker stützt und abrupt los lässt.
Auf dem Trail dann halt schauen, ob es noch zu nervös ist, wenn ja dann halt noch einen Klick zudrehen. Dann nochmal testen.

Das aber auf jeden Fall mit geöffneter Druckstufe testen. Die stellst du danach ein.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Juni 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick*
> Ich würde mal bei 40-45 % PSI anfangen und mal den SAG messen.
> Wenn du bei ca.25% Negativfederweg bist, sollte sich die Gabel auch ziemlich gut anfühlen.
> Je nachdem, was du so fährst evtl. auch auf 30%. Musst du wissen.
> ...



Ich hab die Gabel nun mal mit 45 PSI getestet auf meiner Heimrunde. Am Wochenende schaue ich in der Pfalz wie sie sich da dann anfühlt wenn auch mal ein paar gröbere Absätze etc kommen 
Und ich hab der Gabel neue Decals spendiert   Fand die anderen irgendwie nicht so passend


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. Juni 2017)

Hat hier jemand die Formula ThirtyFive Ex 29.? Ist die Gabel zum empfehlen? Hab ein Auge auf die Gabel, als Ersatz für die Pike... 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ahija (15. Juni 2017)

Jemand eine Idee was ich bei meiner 35 27,5 falsch mache?
Sie hat vom Vorbesitzer den Low Progression Air Shaft erhalten, wurde von Formula direkt eingebaut.
Ich habe das Gefühl, das ich an der Druckstufe oben (Compression adjustment) überhaupt nichts ändern kann. Egal in welches extrem ich sie schraube, ich spüre keinen Unterschied beim "pumpen" im Stand oder dem SAG.

Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist beim einstellen des SAG ist, Sie sackt normal ein, belaste ich sie dann aber nur ein bisschen mehr, geht es noch mal ein Stück weiter runter sprunghaft. Als wäre es wie eine Stufe mit Losbrechmoment.

Ich wiege Fahrfertig ca. 108-110kg und habe die Gabel aktuell mit ca 95-98 psi eingestellt. Über die Menge an Ballistolöl kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Was kann ich überprüfen oder was habt ihr für Tipps für mich? Zugegebenermaßen.. ich habe keine Ahnung davon wie man es einstellen sollte oder was mir liegt. Ich bin step by step einem youtube video hinterher..


----------



## Cube_Heinz (15. Juni 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die Formula ThirtyFive Ex 29.? Ist die Gabel zum empfehlen? Hab ein Auge auf die Gabel, als Ersatz für die Pike.Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hi Marco,

habe die 35er mit 150mm seit letztem Oktober in meinem 29er AM Neuaufbau. Bin absolut begeistert von der Gabel. Super sensibel und zumindest für mein Fahrkönnen absolut ausreichend. Dazu extrem verwindungssteif und obendrein leicht und toll verarbeitet. Auf mein Gewicht, fahrfertig ca. 85 kg gut abstimmbar. 
Ich fahre die Gabel auf traillastigen Touren zuhause im Schwarzwald und an den unterschiedlichsten Urlaubsdestinationen, keine Parkbesuche.
Habe allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich zur Pike, die kenne ich nur von Probefahrten. Und da war sie natürlich nicht auf mich abgestimmt. Ich hatte davor die Revelation und dazu ist die 35er ne' andere Galaxie.
Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed0711 (6. Juli 2017)

Euer Service ist der Hammer @FormulaGermany , herzlichen Dank! Meine 35 am Samstag zur Post gebracht, bereits heute (Donnerstag) kam sie mit frischem Service zurück. So einen reibungslosen und schnellen Ablauf würde ich mir gerne überall wünschen...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach den Formula Travel Spacern für meine 35. Hat die hier zufällig jemand rumfliegen und würde sie einzeln verkaufen? Suche 1x10mm und 1x20 mm


----------



## Velo-X (7. Juli 2017)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach den Formula Travel Spacern für meine 35. Hat die hier zufällig jemand rumfliegen und würde sie einzeln verkaufen? Suche 1x10mm und 1x20 mm



Normalerweise sind doch welche brim mitgelieferten Zubehör dabei.
Um welche 35 geht es und willst du den Federweg erhöhen oder reduzieren?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der.bergsteiger (7. Juli 2017)

Habe die Gabel gebraucht gekauft und da war leider nichts dabei.
Ich habe aktuell 160 mm und möchte den Federweg reduzieren auf 150 oder 140 mm.
D.h. ich brauche die Spacer, habe aktuell keinen drin.


----------



## Velo-X (7. Juli 2017)

Ich schau mal ob ich was übrig habe. Melde mich heute Abend per PN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (7. Juli 2017)

Habe genügend spacer da, wenn noch Bedarf sein sollte, schick mir ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (7. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin,

kann man die EX Modelle eigentlich wirklich nur auf
170 und 180mm traveln?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Deleted 291825 (7. Juli 2017)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kann man die EX Modelle eigentlich wirklich nur auf
> 170 und 180mm traveln?
> ...



ja!


----------



## hofschalk (7. Juli 2017)

Brauche meine spacer auch nicht. Meine Gabel bleibt bei 160mm


----------



## rsem (10. Juli 2017)

@Miss Geschick
Woher dass du die coolen Dekore auf deiner Gabel?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Juli 2017)

rsem schrieb:


> @Miss Geschick
> Woher dass du die coolen Dekore auf deiner Gabel?



Hallo,

die sind von Németh László Designs. Findest Du auf Facebook oder hier :
http://nldesigns.eu/


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2017)

Eine Frage, insbesondere an @FormulaGermany : meine Gabel hat jetzt nach knapp 2 Monaten Spiel am linken Holm. Ich vermute es sind die Abstreifer. Steuersatz und lockere Achse kann ich eigentlich ausschließen. Wenn ich die Bremse halte und vor und zurück ziehe, merke ich, dass sich was bewegt.
Funktion ist noch einwandfrei. Die Gabel hat jetzt ca. 5-6000 tiefenmeter gesehen. Fahrfertig ca. 0,1t und zum Teil auch verblockte Sachen. Ist das normaler Verschleiß?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (20. Juli 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Eine Frage, insbesondere an @FormulaGermany : meine Gabel hat jetzt nach knapp 2 Monaten Spiel am linken Holm. Ich vermute es sind die Abstreifer. Steuersatz und lockere Achse kann ich eigentlich ausschließen. Wenn ich die Bremse halte und vor und zurück ziehe, merke ich, dass sich was bewegt.
> Funktion ist noch einwandfrei. Die Gabel hat jetzt ca. 5-6000 tiefenmeter gesehen. Fahrfertig ca. 0,1t und zum Teil auch verblockte Sachen. Ist das normaler Verschleiß?



am besten du wendest dich an die Kollegen in unserem Service, die können dir entsprechend auch weiterhelfen


----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2017)

laut BC habt ihr den kostenlosen Service für die Gabeln eingestellt.
Stimmt das so?


----------



## brownbear (23. Juli 2017)

Orakel schrieb:


> laut BC habt ihr den kostenlosen Service für die Gabeln eingestellt.
> Stimmt das so?



Wenn dir eine inoffzielle Antwort reicht : Hast du die Gabel vor dem 01.03.17(Kaufdatum) gekauft bekommst du den kostenlosen Service noch, danach nicht mehr. Ich hatte mir die Gabel, nach Absprache mit BC, extra vor dem 01.03.17 gekauft um noch von dem kostenfreien Service zu profitieren.


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2017)

Oke.
Ich möchte mir evtl eine zulegen.
Dass es den kostenlosen Service nimmer gibt ist aber kein K.O.Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2017)

Noch ne frage,
gibt s die ThirtyFive auch in einer Boost Variante?
Auf der Hp ist kein Achsmaß angegeben.
Danke


----------



## PR-Music (24. Juli 2017)

Ja, heisst Selva


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2017)

Ahh,oke.
Danke.


----------



## Rekoob (29. Juli 2017)

Habe die Tage mal spaßeshalber den Luftkammerdeckel geöffnet um den Ölstand zu kontrollieren.
Siehe da, alles weg. 
Hat sich das Öl in den letzten Wochen komplett ins Casting verabschiedet. Nicht, dass ich nicht wusste, dass das über kurz oder lang passieren würde. Nur dass es so schnell geht, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Also, Casting auf, Brühe ablassen und wieder die 10ml rein, die reingehören. Problematik Luftkammervolumen, war damit aber noch nicht vom Tisch.

Es wurde also Zeit für eine Alternative. Habe keinen Bock zu warten, bis Formula selbst ne vernünftige Tokenlösung auf den Markt bringt.

Gesagt getan. Gott sei Dank, hatte ich noch einen Token, von meiner alten Pike. Das 6-kant Loch des Tokens mit nem M11 Gewindebohrer bearbeitet und in den Deckel der Luftkammer (wo das Schraderventil eingeschraubt ist) ein M11 Gewinde reingeschnitten. So lassen sich jetzt bis zu zwei Rockshox Tokens einbauen und sitzen bombenfest.

Es kann so einfach sein.

Kleiner als M11 würde ich allerdings nicht schneiden, sonst ist die Wandstärke, zum Ventil hin, doch etwas zu dünn.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, dass es vom Volumen nicht zu viel des Guten ist. Denn ein Token hat sicher mehr Volumen als 10ml Öl.


----------



## sevens4 (29. Juli 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Habe die Tage mal spaßeshalber den Luftkammerdeckel geöffnet um den Ölstand zu kontrollieren.
> Siehe da, alles weg.
> Hat sich das Öl in den letzten Wochen komplett ins Casting verabschiedet. Nicht, dass ich nicht wusste, dass das über kurz oder lang passieren würde. Nur dass es so schnell geht, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Also, Casting auf, Brühe ablassen und wieder die 10ml rein, die reingehören. Problematik Luftkammervolumen, war damit aber noch nicht vom Tisch.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch so gelöst, der Bewegliche Kolben ist vermutlich nicht so ideal. Ich denke, darum geht das Oil in das Casting.


----------



## Rekoob (29. Juli 2017)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch so gelöst, der Bewegliche Kolben ist vermutlich nicht so ideal. Ich denke, darum geht das Oil in das Casting.



Hatte vorher eine Manitou Mattoc und dort spaßeshalber auch mit Öl in der Luftkammer rumprobiert. 
Selbst recht zähes 15w50 ging dort nach ner Weile flöten. 

Denke, das wird in nahezu jeder Gabel der Fall sein.


----------



## hulster (2. August 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Hatte vorher eine Manitou Mattoc und dort spaßeshalber auch mit Öl in der Luftkammer rumprobiert.
> Selbst recht zähes 15w50 ging dort nach ner Weile flöten.
> 
> Denke, das wird in nahezu jeder Gabel der Fall sein.



In nem Dämpfer hab ich mal Fett genommen, dass war bei nem Service immer noch da.


----------



## Rekoob (2. August 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> In nem Dämpfer hab ich mal Fett genommen, dass war bei nem Service immer noch da.


Fett ist ja auch Standard.
Die O-Ringe. Vor allem den vom Luftkolben, fette ich immer gut ein. Das hält auch.

Nur ist Gabelöl um einiges dünner und spült das Fett sogar weg mit der Zeit.


----------



## hulster (3. August 2017)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Fett ist ja auch Standard.
> Die O-Ringe. Vor allem den vom Luftkolben, fette ich immer gut ein. Das hält auch.



Da hast du was missverstanden. Es ging mir um die Volumenanpassung mit Fett anstatt mit Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (3. August 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Da hast du was missverstanden. Es ging mir um die Volumenanpassung mit Fett anstatt mit Öl.


Achso,
ja das könnte definitiv ne alternative sein.
Aber mit dem umgebauten Token gehts jetzt auch.
Ich lasse es mal so.


----------



## Nordender (25. August 2017)

Frage an die ThirtyFive und Selva Erfahrenen. Habe die Gabel an meinem neuen Propain. Nun ist mir im Bikepark beim Überfahren von Bremswellen aufgefallen, dass die Gabel dort beim Ausfedern klappert... 

Kennt jemand das Phänomen? Nicht, dass die Gabel nach drei Wochen Gebrauch schon futsch ist....?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. August 2017)

Ich hab die Selva (an meinem Nicolai). Bei mir klappert nix, weder auf nem Wurzelteppich noch bei Steinfeldern oder Bremswellen.


----------



## Nordender (25. August 2017)

Nordender schrieb:


> Frage an die ThirtyFive und Selva Erfahrenen. Habe die Gabel an meinem neuen Propain. Nun ist mir im Bikepark beim Überfahren von Bremswellen aufgefallen, dass die Gabel dort beim Ausfedern klappert...
> 
> Kennt jemand das Phänomen? Nicht, dass die Gabel nach drei Wochen Gebrauch schon futsch ist....?


@FormulaGermany habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Ahija (25. August 2017)

Bei mir klappert auch nichts, Liteville 301 und ne 27,5er ThirtyFive.

Würde mir jemand seine Einstellungen bezüglich Compression und Rebound verraten? Bestenfalls Fahrer/innen in meiner Gewichtsklasse 100 +/-.
Wie ich vorgegangen bin:
- Luftdruck lt. aufgedruckter Tabelle eingestellt und ca. 25% SAG gehabt
- das blaue Rädchen an der Gabelkrone komplett gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht
- das rote Rädchen unten so lange gedreht, dass die Federgabel bei vollem Auflehnen auf den Lenker und plötzlichem loslassen gerade so nicht vom boden springt
- das blaue Rädchen wieder so weit gedreht, bis ich irgendeinen Unterschied spüren konnte (ich hab echt keine Ahnung was ich da tue!)

Habe die letzte Ausfahrt mit der GoPro aufgenommen. Was mir und meinem Mitfahrer dabei stark aufgefallen ist, sind eine Art schmatzende Luftgeräusche beim einfedern. Die hat er an seiner 32er FOX nicht.
Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich ganz zufrieden, weiß aber nicht, ob mein zufrieden irgendein Maßstab sein sollte. Möchte gerne verstehen, was ich da einstellen kann und die Gabel auch nutzen wie so soll!


----------



## Nordender (25. August 2017)

Nordender schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany habt ihr eine Idee?


Ok....peinlich peinlich! Asche auf mein Haupt! Es war der Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (25. August 2017)

Nordender schrieb:


> Ok....peinlich peinlich! Asche auf mein Haupt! Es war der Steuersatz



Passiert  
Happy trails und ein schönes Wochenende. 

Info für die, die es lesen - nächste Woche ist eurobike und ich bin anderweitig ganz ordentlich eingespannt.  
Also nicht verzagen, sollten Antworten später beantwortet werden.


----------



## hofschalk (26. August 2017)

@Ahija 
Das Schmatzen ist ganz normal und stand auch als "Negativpunkt" in diversen Tests
Ich habe bei ähnlichem Gewicht nicht ganz so viel Luft in der Kammer wie angegeben, da war mir die Gabel zu hart. Habe allerdings noch 5ml Öl in die Luftkammer gegeben, damit die Endprogression erhöht ist. Die Compression-Einstellung (der blaue Knopf) steht bei mir auf Mitte und wird je nach Gelände 1-2 Klicks auf oder zu gedreht.


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. August 2017)

Rebound kannst du probeweise auch mal ein zwei klicks langsamer drehen, je nach trailbeschaffenheit und Geschwindigkeit ist schnell nicht immer besser. 
Druckstufe (das blaue) einfach mal auf einem bekannten trail hintereinander probefahren fürs Gefühl, mit komplett offen, geschlossen und mitte (bei insg 13klicks ca 6 oder 7 klicks aus jeder Richtung). Schauen was besser gefällt, die mitte wird wohl so falsch nicht sein. Nur am Parkplatz/Feldweg lässt sich das nicht einstellen. Wenn die Gabel im ruppigen Gelände mit Geschwindigkeit unruhig oder sehr unkomfortabel wird, ist oft etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung eine Lösung, damit die Gabel nicht durch den Federweg rauscht. Selten ist eine wirklich zu stark/hart eingestellte Dämpfung das Problem.

Ein paar ml Öl für die Progression würde ich auch noch beigeben, sofern noch nicht geschehen. Aber eins nach dem anderen, immer zwischendurch erstmal probefahren. Wenn die Gabel neu ist, wird sie auch noch etwas fluffiger nach einigen Ausfahrten.


----------



## Ahija (28. August 2017)

Habs mit Druckstufe 6-7 mal auf dem Hometrail probiert gestern. Das ging gar nicht. Die ist mir so weggeklappt unter mir.
Habs dann wieder weiter zugedreht, bin nun glaube ich wieder dort wo ich angefangen hatte. Bei 10 von 13 klicks.
Rebound war mir gestern auf dem felsigen ruppigen Stück runter auch viel zu flott. Also auch wieder alles eingedämpft.
Was dann mit den Einstellungen zurückkam war das Schmatzen der Federgabel.

Die Gabel ist nicht neu und von mir gebraucht erworben. Verbaut sind vom Vorbesitzer der Low-Progression-Airshaft.
Von mir wurde noch auf Anraten von Formula Germany das CTS Modul "Firm" verbaut. Danach wurde die Gabel wesentlich handelbarer für mich.

Bzgl. des Öls hatte ich auch schon einmal mit Formula gesprochen. Als ich das CTS Modul ausgetauscht habe, konnte ich zwar noch ein wenig Öl sehen, es war jedoch nicht wie auf dem Einbauvideo so, dass es überläuft beim einschrauben des Moduls. Da war nur am Boden noch etwas zu sehen quasi..


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. August 2017)

Dann brauchst du definitiv eine höhere progression. Low progression airshaft raus oder viel Öl in die Luftkammer! Schmatzen der Dämpfung ist normal. Luft ablassen, Ventil raus schrauben, 5ml Ballistol rein, ausprobieren. Bei Bedarf wiederholen.


----------



## Ahija (28. August 2017)

Das mit dem Airshaft habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, traue mir den Umbau allerdings nicht zu. Da war im Video viel zu viel mit Dichtungen, hier schmieren, dort Ölen, da bitte aufpassen beim ablassen.. ich bin mehr einer fürs grobe!

Werde es mal mit 5ml Ballistolöl versuchen.. da komme ich ja mWn ohne groß aufmachen der Gabel ran.


----------



## Rekoob (28. August 2017)

Erst mal schauen, ob die Standard 5ml in der Luftkammer überhaupt noch da sind, oder sich schon ins Casting verabschiedet haben.
Weil, immer weiter nachkippen ist keine Lösung,  dann läuft dir irgendwann das Casting über.

Ich würde auf Gabelfett, statt Balistol umsteigen. Das bleibt da wo es hingehört.

Oder halt ne Tokenlösung bauen, wenn man bissel handwerkliches Geschick hat.


----------



## swoosh999 (29. August 2017)

Meint ihr mit "Low progression Airshaft" das Internal Floating Technology (IFT),
welches mittlerweile bei Formula Standard ist?

Zum Low Progression Airshaft habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden.
Bitte um Aufklärung !


----------



## Ahija (29. August 2017)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit "Low progression Airshaft" das Internal Floating Technology (IFT),
> welches mittlerweile bei Formula Standard ist?
> 
> Zum Low Progression Airshaft habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden.
> Bitte um Aufklärung !



http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/35_2015-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf

Ganz unten in dem PDF.


----------



## Toolkid (15. September 2017)

Hallo @FormulaGermany 
Ich würde gerne die Topcap an meiner Selva etwas drehen. Nur wenn ich die Madenschraube löse, lässt sich da nix drehen. Ich habe versucht einen 15 Maulschlüssel in die ausgefrästen Taschen zu stecken. Leider ist das nur mehr oder weniger vertikal möglich  (Schlüssel kollidiert sonst mit dem Lockouthebel und der Druckstufeneinstellung) und damit kann man nicht wirklich Kraft aufbringen. Kurz und gut ich krieg's nicht gedreht. Wo ist der Trick dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. September 2017)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Hallo @FormulaGermany
> Ich würde gerne die Topcap an meiner Selva etwas drehen. Nur wenn ich die Madenschraube löse, lässt sich da nix drehen. Ich habe versucht einen 15 Maulschlüssel in die ausgefrästen Taschen zu stecken. Leider ist das nur mehr oder weniger vertikal möglich  (Schlüssel kollidiert sonst mit dem Lockouthebel und der Druckstufeneinstellung) und damit kann man nicht wirklich Kraft aufbringen. Kurz und gut ich krieg's nicht gedreht. Wo ist der Trick dabei?



Madenschraube lösen, mit Seegeringzange in den Mulden des "Satelliten", Gleichen in die gewünschte Richtung drehen, Madenschraube fixieren, fertig

Wichtig - bitte langsam drehen!


----------



## Toolkid (15. September 2017)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Madenschraube lösen, mit Seegeringzange in den Mulden des "Satelliten", Gleichen in die gewünschte Richtung drehen, Madenschraube fixieren, fertig
> 
> Wichtig - bitte langsam drehen!


Wow, super, herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Joey12345 (20. September 2017)

@Muellbeutel  was sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der neuen CTS?


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. September 2017)

Habe das rote CTS im Einsatz, funktioniert besonders in ruppigen kontrollierter, der Unterschied ist spürbar zum blauen, für mich besser. straffes Fahrwerk und durchaus fixer fahrstil. Komfort ist ein anderes Thema.
Das grüne hab ich noch nicht testen können, war lange noch nicht lieferbar und jetzt muss ich schulterbedingt bis mitte Oktober pausieren/langsam fahren.


----------



## Joey12345 (20. September 2017)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info. 

Was bei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist und wo vielleicht auch @FormulaGermany kurz darauf eingehen könnte oder eventuell einen Link zur Verfügung stellen kann:

In den Erklärungen heißt es, dass durch die CTS das Highspeedverhalten geändert werden kann und dass mit dem Einstellknopf das Lowspeedverhalten geändert werden kann. 
Wenn ich mir aber das Diagramm ansehe welches die 5 CTS miteinander vergleicht, dann haben die CTS ja über die komplette Druckstufe einen einfluss. Muss man das dann eher so sehen, dass die CTS die Druckstufe im kompletten Bereich ändern und der Einstellknopf folglich auch in jedem Geschwindigkeitsbereich wirkt oder wie ist das ganze dann zu verstehen?

Zudem sehe ich zwar, dass die beiden "Special" CTS einen grundlegend anderen Verlauf im Diagramm haben als die Standard, allerdings kann ich mir dadurch noch nicht ganz erschließen für welchen Fahrertyp oder für welche Vorlieben die entsprechenden CTS-Varianten jetzt genau sind. Gibt es hier eventuell irgendwo eine Erklärung in welcher Fahrsituation die CTS welchen Einfluss haben oder sowas ähnliches?

Ich habe auch irgendwo in einem englischem Test gelesen, dass bei schweren Fahrern mit viel Luftdruck die Stahlnegativfeder nicht mehr so gut funktionieren soll. Gibt es hier verschiedene Federn die verbaut werden können? Im Test war wohl die Empfehlung seitens Formula ein anderes CTS zu verwenden welchen um somit einen niedrigeren Druck fahren zu können. Das erscheint mir aber irgendwie nicht ganz der richtige Weg oder?

Und zu guter letzt:
Gibt es überlegungen seitens Formula das 3 Kammernsystem der DH Gabel auch auf die anderen umzulegen?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen. Finde die Gabel aber extrem interessant und würde da gerne mehr drüber lernen bevor ich mir eine zulege


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. September 2017)

Im Cts ist der Durchlauf für LSC in der mitte, und der farbige Teller mit shim und Bohrungen ist HSC. Grau, blau rot unterscheidet sich vorallem durch die Löcher im Teller - durchflussfläche und Menge sobald der shim öffnet. Die Dicke des shims beeinflusst das eintreten der HSC, ob der bei blau, grau und rot unterschiedlich ist kann ich gerade nicht vergleichen, müsste die Gabel auf machen. Ich schätze genu das ist eine zusätzliche Änderung am special, ein anderer shim, der weniger schnell "auf macht". Und möglicherweie kleinere Bohrungen der LSC.

Die LSC durch den Knopf ist feineinstellung, beeinflusst aber auch immer das Verhalten der HSC. Ist bei jeder Gabel so. Schließt man den Knopf komplett, öffnet die HSC früher (öldruck). Will der fahrer nun eine Straffe Gabel erhalten, öffnet die HSC stattdessen zu früh bei mittlerer Belastung und "rauscht durch", ist im schnellen aber wieder stark gedämpft weil die Durchflussmenge der bohrungen sehr begrenzt ist.
Das Problem soll wohl das special firm angehen, das Verhalten bei mittlerer Belastung/Geschwindigkeit ist beim roten in der Richtung irgendwann unterdämpft bzw mit dem grünen auf straffer hin optimiert.
Wenn man also will, dass die Gabel bei z.b. Wurzeln oder anderen Schlägen weniger Federweg nutzt. Oder bei Stufen und Sprüngen.

CTS erlaubt es das Grundverhalten der Gabel anzupassen, das lässt sich nur mit Knöpfen nicht in der Qualität machen, nicht für vorsichtige 50Kg und schnelle 120kg typen mit der selben Gabel.

Muss grad mit nur der linken Hand tippen. dauert mir zu lang für bessere Beispiele/Gedanken 

P.S. Coil Lösung wäre auch genial


----------



## Joey12345 (21. September 2017)

Auch wenn man sich die Homepage mal anschaut und auch mal auf den Link geht erhält man ja noch einiges mehr an Info:

http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/CTS-Press-Launch-Press-Release-ENGLISH.pdf

Die Unterlage find ich auch noch sehr interessant. Wenn  man jetzt in der Erklärung noch das Zusammenspiel mit Luftdruck und Luftkammervolumen (Öl) einbringen würde wärs der Hammer! Das fehlt mir hier nämlich noch. Mag sein, dass das für viele schon wieder uninteressant ist oder dass viele das eh wissen, ich fänds allerdings einen deutlichen Mehrwert für den Kunden.

Das ganze verleitet mich zwar mit Sicherheit dazu mir noch mindestens 2 andere CTS zu kaufen was ich aber nicht so tragisch sehe, da ich dann jederzeit mal wieder Wechseln kann. Das interessanteste ist mit Sicherheit der Lerneffekt um endlich mal auf ne einfache Variante verstehen zu können was welchen Einfluss bei ner Gabel hat. (--> Gut, kann man bei ner Fox R2C auch machen, aber da fehlen die schönen Grafiken  )

Zudem finde ich auch folgendes Zitat sehr interessant:
Prior to this year, they’ve used 25-50cc oil as the volume adjustment, which allows exact adjustments. Add more oil to reduce volume, or vice versa. Now, they’re developing a chip based system (think Rockshox Tokens), but unique enough that they’re waiting until their patent comes through before telling us anything about it. Why? Branding (“Tokens” are easy to remember) and ease of use for consumers that aren’t comfortable messing with oil. You’re also likely to see a few changes to the air spring side later this year…as in, likely an all-new negative spring design. But the most interesting new bit are the additional CTS inserts…

Kommt aus dem Artikel den ich allgemein sehr gelungen finde.
https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/04/2...uning-next-level-debuts-linea-gravity-wheels/
@FormulaGermany könnt ihr dazu was sagen? Wenns keine genauen Infos sein dürfen zumindest vielleicht ob es Coil Negativfeder bleibt und ob man das Nachrüsten kann wenn man jetzt eine Selva kauft?


----------



## hans7 (21. September 2017)

Ich reihe mich mal ein in die Formula Interessenten. Ich glaub mein nächstes Bike kommt evtl. mit der Selva und der Cura.

Aber zu meinen Fragen:

Die Nuss ist eine Spezialnuss? (Für die Deckel oben an der Gabel)
Der Lockouthebel (goldene) hat auch Zwischenstellungen? Da der Remotelockout auch nur den Lockout dreht, in 13 Positionen, sollte das doch gleich sein. Bloß keine Rasterung, oder?

PS: Das Werkzeug zum CTS tauschen als auch die CTS haben deftige Preise: 50 € für das kleine Teil um das CTS ein- bzw. auszuschreuben...:-(


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. September 2017)

Vielleich hat der ein oder andere Bikeladen/kumpel das CTS tool mal zum ausborgen da, selbiges für die Nuss der Topcaps. Es ist eine "gebräuchliche" Vielzahnnuss die für 12 € im Fachhandel ca erhältlich ist. Im Thread hier ist irgendwo ein Link. Für einen kleinen Service wird aber nur ein 4er Innensechskant benötigt.
Den Lockout kann man auch kurz vor zu einstellen, mit spürbaren Änderungen, mit dem einstellbaren blow off druck zusammen lässt sich viel rum spielen. Der lo. Hebel verstellt sich auch nicht von selber während der Fahrt. 
Ich persönlich hab lockout quasi immer raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (29. September 2017)

Hier erste Erfahrungen zu den neuen CTS-Ventilen.
Bin von Standard M (blau) auf Special M (orange) gewechselt,
weil mir der Support im ersten drittel der Gabel zu wenig und
sie mir zu feinfühlig war - selbst bei fast geschlossener LowSpeed Druckstufe (blaues Rad).

Durch das neue CTS-Ventil ist es gleich was anderes so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Keine komplett andere Gabel aber mit viel mehr Feedback.

Die Diagramme passen da sehr gut und spiegeln genau das wieder.
Im oberen Bereich ist Sie wie gewohnt schluckfreudig und bei Highspeed
toll zu fahren. Die Traktion der Zugstufe sucht meiner Meinung nach sowieso ihres gleichen.

Mir gefiel die 35er out-of-the-box schon so gut wie keine andere Gabel ohne irgendwelches
"Tuning" Hexenwerk - jetzt mit den CTS-Ventilen noch mehjr Möglichkeiten die Gabel auf
seinen Stil anzupassen ohne die Gabel komplett zu verändern.

Einbau dauert keine 3 Minuten !

Kurz mein jetziges Setup:
80kg
65 psi @25% SAG
10mm Öl in der Luftkammer
LSD nun 3-4 Klicks von offen (mit dem neuen SM-Ventil)
Zugstufe 12 Klicks von offen


----------



## hofschalk (29. September 2017)

Wo hast du die Ventile gekauft?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (30. September 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Ventile gekauft?



Kann über den Fachhandel, oder direkt über uns bezogen werden.
Für zweiteres bitte eine email auf [email protected] senden.


----------



## sevman (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe bei der 35ex (180 mm) ein ziemlich ruckeliges Ansprechverhalten bei verkanteter Gabel. Also beispielsweise beim eingeschlagenen Lenker oder einseitiger Belastung auf diesen...
Dies lässt sich im Stand ziemlich gut reproduzieren.
Eingefahren ist sie definitiv.
Es stellt sich mir die Frage: Wäre ein Traveln auf 170 mm vielleicht des Rätsels Lösung weil dann einfach mehr Überlappung zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohr gegeben ist?


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Oktober 2017)

sevman schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der 35ex (180 mm) ein ziemlich ruckeliges Ansprechverhalten bei verkanteter Gabel. Also beispielsweise beim eingeschlagenen Lenker oder einseitiger Belastung auf diesen...
> Dies lässt sich im Stand ziemlich gut reproduzieren.
> Eingefahren ist sie definitiv.
> Es stellt sich mir die Frage: Wäre ein Traveln auf 170 mm vielleicht des Rätsels Lösung weil dann einfach mehr Überlappung zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohr gegeben ist?




Leider nicht - hatte selbiges Problem.
Im Stand federt man ein paar cm ein und dann hakt die Gabel gewaltig mit einem hohen Losbrechmoment.

Ich habe sie eingeschickt - es waren die Buchsen. Wurden getauscht...


----------



## Ahija (4. Oktober 2017)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie eingeschickt - es waren die Buchsen. Wurden getauscht...



Ich hab ne normale 35, auch ein hohes Lochbrechmoment, egal ob verkantet oder nicht.
Auch bei mir waren es die Buchsen. Sind getauscht, seit dem läuft sie wie Butter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (4. Oktober 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab ne normale 35, auch ein hohes Lochbrechmoment, egal ob verkantet oder nicht.
> Auch bei mir waren es die Buchsen. Sind getauscht, seit dem läuft sie wie Butter


Was kostet der Spaß denn ungefähr?


----------



## Ahija (4. Oktober 2017)

Schnäppchen. Ich hab nun 200+ gezahlt.
Das war nun großer Service + Austausch der Buchsen + neue Decals (mein Wunsch).

Achso und die Gabel muss dafür nach Italien geschickt werden. Das dauert dann ein paar Tage länger


----------



## Velo-X (4. Oktober 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schnäppchen. Ich hab nun 200+ gezahlt.
> Das war nun großer Service + Austausch der Buchsen + neue Decals (mein Wunsch).
> 
> Achso und die Gabel muss dafür nach Italien geschickt werden. Das dauert dann ein paar Tage länger


Wieso nach Italien?
Kann das FormulaGermany nicht ausführen?


----------



## sevman (4. Oktober 2017)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie eingeschickt - es waren die Buchsen. Wurden getauscht...



Wenn es die Buchsen sind dann war das im Neuzustand bei mir auch schon so... Dachte immer, die Gabel muss zunächst eingefahren werden.


----------



## Ahija (4. Oktober 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Wieso nach Italien?
> Kann das FormulaGermany nicht ausführen?



Anscheinend nicht. Ich hab die Gabel zu FormulaGermany gesandt, dann einen Anruf bekommen, dass die Buchsen fritte sind und die Gabel für den Austausch dann nach Italien muss.


----------



## Ahija (10. Oktober 2017)

Wenn mein Sag stimmt, ich aber nach der Abfahrt meiner für mich anspruchsvollsten Fahrt noch 2-3cm Federweg übrig habe, welchen Einstellknopf muss ich wie ändern?

Mit dem Ansprechverhalten bei kleineren Stößen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich würde gerne den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen.


----------



## hans7 (10. Oktober 2017)

Probier mal des blaue Rädchen, etwas weniger Druckstufe. Ansonsten anderes CSV. Du hast wahrscheinlich für dein Gewicht zu viel Endprogression.


----------



## Ahija (10. Oktober 2017)

Alter Charmeur. Bei 105kg von zu viel Endprogression zu sprechen.. werd ja gleich rot. 
Verbaut ist allerdings tatsächlich das CTS firm auf Anraten von Formula Germany. Das Modul gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 

Also die Druckstufe etwas weiter öffnen?


----------



## hans7 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wieviel Sag fährst du?
Hab komplett was übersehen: Für die Endprogression ist ja nicht die Druckstufe zuständig sondern das Luftvolumen. D.h. in deinem Fall probier mal etwas Öl aus der Luftfeder zu nehmen. Als Standard sollen wohl 5 ml Ballistol drin sein. versuch mal 4 ml und so weiter


----------



## Ahija (10. Oktober 2017)

Mh.. Sag ist bei gemessenen und dann errechneten 26,X% bei 160mm Federweg.
Mit dem Öl fange ich nicht an herumzuspielen, die Gabel kommt gerade aus dem Service mit dem Hinweis, dass ein 105kg Fahrer darauf sitzen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (10. Oktober 2017)

Das mit dem Öl ist aber aktuell genau die Option zur Einstellung. Das ist auch von Formula in ihren Videos oder Manuals entsprechend aufgezeigt. Ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes als die Token bei anderen Gabeln.


----------



## Ahija (10. Oktober 2017)

Nur eben weniger einfach zu managen, als die Einheit auszuschrauben, einen Plastikzylinder einzuschrauben und das ganze wieder einzubringen.
Danke für den Input..vielleicht wechsel ich noch mal auf das Medium CTS Modul


----------



## hans7 (10. Oktober 2017)

Schau mal die Anleitungen an: Du musst eigentlich nur auf der Luftseite die Kappe abschrauben - Ölmenge entnehmen - fertig.
Das wars.


----------



## Ahija (10. Oktober 2017)

Du meinst die Kappe vom Anschluss über den ich auch den Luftdruck regle? Das könnte ich versuchen.
Die gesamte Einheit ausbauen erfordert einen Spezial Socket.. den habe ich nicht.


----------



## hans7 (10. Oktober 2017)

http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/SELVA-Expert_Setting_ENG.pdf

Seite 4 bis 6.

Du müsstest dir nur tatsächlich die passende Nuß kaufen.

oder das gleiche für die 35 ab Seite 26
http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/35_275_2015-Owner_Manual_ENG.pdf

Da steht auch dein Problem:

Fork not using full travel -> Oil level too high


----------



## mike79 (25. Oktober 2017)

Kurze Frage an die "User"

Welche Reifen Breite passt denn in die 35iger 29 Zoll Variante?

Komm ich mit 27,5*2,8 in Schwierigkeiten?
Und ja ich weiß das eigentlich die Selma für plus Reifen wäre....


----------



## Freeeezer (1. November 2017)

Meine Gabel federt seit kurzem auch bei aktiviertem Lockout ca. 10-15mm ganz leichtgängig ein, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. November 2017)

Luft im Öl. Oder den schwarzen blowoff einsteller aus Versehen verdreht.


----------



## Freeeezer (6. November 2017)

Blowoff ists nicht, federt ganz leichtgängig 10-15mm ein (wie ohne Lockout) und mit mehr Druck dann wie gewollt entsprechend der Blowoff-Einstellung eben noch weiter.
Bedeutet jetzt also Kartusche raus, neu befüllen/entlüften wie hier beschrieben? 



Frage ist aber, wie(so) kam überhaupt Luft ins Öl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (7. November 2017)

Bei mir wars auch so. Da waren die Buchsen ausgeschlagen. Ging zum Service und war danach behoben.


----------



## Freeeezer (7. November 2017)

Hm... ich habe die Gabel zwar gebraucht gekauft, laut Vorbesitzer aber nur 50km gefahren. Glaube ich ihm auch, da wirklich null Gebrauchsspuren dran waren.
Ich selber habe die Gabel 2x auf Hometrails (je ca. 200 hm) und jetzt gerade 4 Tage in Finale ca. 3.800hm bergab bewegt - so schnell darf da doch noch nix ausgeschlagen sein? Spiel ansich bemerke ich auch keines...


----------



## Ahija (7. November 2017)

Ferndiagnose bringt da leider überhaupt nichts. Ich kann dir nur sagen, was es bei mir war. 

Der Lockout hat für mich auf den ersten 10-12mm überhaupt nichts getan, dann jedoch wie gewollt richtig zu gemacht.
Gleichzeitig hatte ich, bei geöffnetem Lockout, ein recht hohes "Losbrechmoment" zu überwinden. Wurde dies überwunden, sackte die Gabel erst einmal in den Federweg und glitt nicht wie jetzt, nach dem Service, von Millimeter 1 an sanft in den Federweg ein.


----------



## Freeeezer (12. November 2017)

Die anderen von dir beschriebenen Symptome habe ich nicht. Habe das Rad jetzt mal auf den Kopf gestellt, da greift der Lockout sofort. Somit mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Luft im Öl.
Bleibt weiterhin die Frage, wieso passiert das @FormulaGermany ?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (13. November 2017)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Die anderen von dir beschriebenen Symptome habe ich nicht. Habe das Rad jetzt mal auf den Kopf gestellt, da greift der Lockout sofort. Somit mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Luft im Öl.
> Bleibt weiterhin die Frage, wieso passiert das @FormulaGermany ?



DAS, lieber Freeeezer, können wir dir auch nicht beantworten ohne die Gabel gesehen zu haben.
mit Sicherheit können wir dir sagen, dass die Bushings nicht verantwortlich für den Fehler sein dürften.
das Einfachste wird sein, die Gabel einzusenden und wir sehen uns das Ganze einfach mal an.


----------



## SwabianBiker (18. November 2017)

Hy Leute, 
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Tutorial finden kann um die Progression meiner Selva zu ändern. Ich weiß das es mit Öl funktioniert aber mit welchem? Und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (18. November 2017)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Tutorial finden kann um die Progression meiner Selva zu ändern. Ich weiß das es mit Öl funktioniert aber mit welchem? Und wo?


Ballistol in die (Positiv-) Luftkammer. Luft ablassen, Ventileinsatz raus und Öl mit einer Spritze einfüllen.
Waren max. 7 ml wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Musst aber vorher gucken, wieviel schon drin ist 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ahija (20. November 2017)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Tutorial finden kann um die Progression meiner Selva zu ändern. Ich weiß das es mit Öl funktioniert aber mit welchem? Und wo?



Tutorials bzw. die offizielle Anleitung findest du auf www.rideformula.com


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,  Tipps für neue Abstreifer für die Thirtyfive?
Die alten sind spröde/rissig....
Alternative zu den originalen?...

P.S : ich frage für einen Freund...

Edit: könnten die auch passen?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...umstoffringe-f-Pike-Lyrik-Yari-Boxxer-p50141/


----------



## hofschalk (19. Dezember 2017)

Warum nicht die originalen? Haben die RS Gabeln 35er standrohre, wie die *35*?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Warum nicht die originalen? Haben die RS Gabeln 35er standrohre, wie die *35*?


Ja, auch 35 er Standrohre.
Wie gesagt  die originalen sind spröde geworden und kosten 35 Ocken.Die oben verlinkten für die Pike kosten nichmal die Hälfte, funktionieren in der Pike gut und sind sogar von skf, daher meine Überlegung.
Nur vom Preis her würde ich es allerdings nicht abhängig machen,  wenn z.b. auch die von RacingBros passen,wäre das auch ok.
Einfach mal die Alternativen abklopfen


----------



## NordBirke (7. Januar 2018)

Hi,
habe meine 35er im Januar 2017 gekauft. Hätte also noch einen Service frei. Ist denn bei diesem Service auch der Cartidge-Ölservice dabei?

Was mich beim Lesen hier gewundert hat, ist, dass im Manual und im Video für die Federwegsverstellung von 10 ml Ballistol-Ölgemisch pro Gabelholm die Rede ist. Im oben gezeigten Video für den Cartridge-Ölwechsel ist aber von 25 ml Ballistol-Ölgemisch pro Holm die Rede. Ist das nun neu, oder habe ich was missverstanden?

Auch hatte ich gelesen, dass ich mir Sorgen machen müsste, wenn die Gabel beim Ausfedern nicht „schmatzt“. Was bedeutet das denn?

Kann ich die „Spezial-Nuss“ für die Kappe und den oben im Video gezeigten Schraubaufsatz für die Ölspritze für den Cartridge-Ölwechsel bei Formula Deutschland beziehen? Bei den Händlern habe ich so etwas für die Formula Gabel leider bislang nicht gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## Ahija (7. Januar 2018)

@NordBirke Schick die Gabel doch einfach zu Formula, lass den Service machen den du frei hast und auf nem Blatt Papier, welches du dabei legst, schreibst freundlich drauf, dass sie dir doch bitte den Cartridge Ölservice auch machen möchten.

Das Werkzeug kannst du über Formula Germany beziehen. Habe bspw. mein CTS Tool von dort.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (8. Januar 2018)

der von uns freiwillig angebotene, kostenfreie Service galt nur für Gabeln, welche vor 2017 gekauft wurden.
hier war jedoch nur der kleine lower-leg Service beinhaltet.
dieser war ein "Einführungsangebot" und besteht als solches nicht mehr.

alle Werkzeuge und Ersatzteile können entweder über uns direkt, oder über jeden Fachhändler geordert werden.
wenn diese nicht gelistet sind, hilft oftmals das einfache Nachfragen 
alle Teile sind lagernd und können somit geliefert werden.

es kommen bei der ThirtyFive in jede Seite des Castings 25ml Ballistol/Öl-Gemisch zum Einsatz und 15ml bei der ThirtyThree.
die 10ml sind noch Angaben der ersten Gabelserie


----------



## NordBirke (8. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Antworten...


----------



## Nforcer (16. Januar 2018)

Weiss jemand wo der abgebildete schwarze Gummiring hingehört?
Dieser flog lose in meiner Gabel rum und hat nervige Geräusche gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (16. Januar 2018)

http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/35_275_2015-Owner_Manual_ENG.pdf

Seite 26 / 27, sieht so aus wie das, was dort abgebildet ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2018)

Dann müsste ja irgendwo noch der Sprengring rumliegen, und das klappern kam eher vom Luftkolben der hat ja dann keine Führung und kein Anschlag mehr


----------



## Nforcer (16. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/35_275_2015-Owner_Manual_ENG.pdf
> 
> Seite 26 / 27, sieht so aus wie das, was dort abgebildet ist.





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja irgendwo noch der Sprengring rumliegen, und das klappern kam eher vom Luftkolben der hat ja dann keine Führung und kein Anschlag mehr



Das hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. Aber der Sprengring und das beschriebene Teil sind weiterhin im Standrohr.
Zumal der von mir o.g. Gummiring vom Durchmesser überhaupt nicht ins Standrohr passt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2018)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. Aber der Sprengring und das beschriebene Teil sind weiterhin im Standrohr.
> Zumal der von mir o.g. Gummiring vom Durchmesser überhaupt nicht ins Standrohr passt.


----------



## Nforcer (16. Januar 2018)

Gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung der ThirtyFive ?


----------



## der freed (16. Januar 2018)

Müsste der durchschlagschutz sein, liegt lose unten in der gabel.
Schutz im kompletten bottom out davor das die rohe auf einander knallen. 

Sieht zumindest bei anderen Herstellern so aus.

Lege sie mal rein, Bau die Gabel komplett zusammen und drücke die dann mal ohne Luft komplett zusammen. Dann sollte der wieder unten fixiert sein....

Hoffe ich erzähle kein Mist aber für mich sieht das stark nach dem Ring aus.


----------



## Nforcer (16. Januar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Müsste der durchschlagschutz sein, liegt lose unten in der gabel.
> Schutz im kompletten bottom out davor das die rohe auf einander knallen.
> 
> Sieht zumindest bei anderen Herstellern so aus.
> ...


Danke. Das hatte ich beim letzten Service bereits gemacht. Aber habe die Gabel nun wieder auseinander weil es klappert.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (17. Januar 2018)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo der abgebildete schwarze Gummiring hingehört?
> Dieser flog lose in meiner Gabel rum und hat nervige Geräusche gemacht:



dieser gehört "lose" ins Casting - stellt quasi den Durchschlagsschutz dar und ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Quelle einer Geräuschentwicklung.
für Weiteres bitte unseren Service direkt kontaktieren: +49(0)8054/908 908 0 , oder [email protected]


----------



## Nforcer (19. Januar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> dieser gehört "lose" ins Casting - stellt quasi den Durchschlagsschutz dar und ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Quelle einer Geräuschentwicklung.
> für Weiteres bitte unseren Service direkt kontaktieren: +49(0)8054/908 908 0 , oder [email protected]



Nunja, mit Sicherheit würde ich nicht sagen: 




Habe den Puffer nun "lose" ins Casting gelegt. So dass dieser richtig als flach auf dem "Boden" sitzt. Dann mit den Standrohren noch "angedrückt". Alles zusammen gebaut und das Geräusch s.o. ist immer noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (22. Januar 2018)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Nunja, mit Sicherheit würde ich nicht sagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann hilft wohl nur einsenden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Januar 2018)

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem CTS-System ? Bin am Überlegen bei mir die Dämpfung Mal etwas härter abzustimmen. Die Gabel rauscht mir in der Mitte zu schnell durch.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ahija (22. Januar 2018)

Machs. Kanns nur empfehlen (105kg, die alte "firm" variante verbaut). Super Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen schnellen Stößen und bei Drops oder richtigen Schlägen gibt mir die Gabel seit dem Wechsel den Gegendruck, den ich vorher vermisst habe.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. Januar 2018)

Könnte dir demnächst ein rotes CTS zum probieren leihen/evtl dann auch günstig dauerhaft vermachen. Das Montagetool hab ich, wäre bequem am Waldrand machbar, Waldkater/Basche oder sowas.


----------



## der freed (22. Januar 2018)

Hab das Grüne seit ein paar Ausfahrten, kann nur sagen Sensationell! 
Wenn jetzt das 3 Kammer Luftsystem der Nero noch kommen würde


----------



## Velo-X (22. Januar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Hab das Grüne seit ein paar Ausfahrten, kann nur sagen Sensationell!
> Wenn jetzt das 3 Kammer Luftsystem der Nero noch kommen würde



Sag doch bitte noch etwas mehr zum Grünen. Ich überlege nämlich auch mal das Grüne zu probieren.
Wo merkst du vor allem die Unterschiede zu vorher? Und was hattest du zuvor drin? Rot oder Blau?
Vielen Dank schon Mal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (22. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe von der Standard blauen auf die grüne gewechselt. War damit jetzt soweit drei vier mal fahren, Taste mich da also schon auch noch ran was die Einstellung angeht. 
Bin soweit aber sehr zufrieden damit. Die Gabel ist deutlich straffer ohne bockig oder unsensibel zu werden. 

Steht höher im Federweg (fühlt sich auf jeden Fall so an). Mir Taugt es sehr. Denke komplett offen ist sie gefühlt wie die blaue ganz zu...vielleicht so als Anhaltspunkt. 
Hab einfach das Gefühl das ich deutlich mehr Support von der Front habe.


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Machs. Kanns nur empfehlen (105kg, die alte "firm" variante verbaut). Super Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen schnellen Stößen und bei Drops oder richtigen Schlägen gibt mir die Gabel seit dem Wechsel den Gegendruck, den ich vorher vermisst habe.



Das klingt doch gut. Die "alte firm-Variante" ist dann das rote ?



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Könnte dir demnächst ein rotes CTS zum probieren leihen/evtl dann auch günstig dauerhaft vermachen. Das Montagetool hab ich, wäre bequem am Waldrand machbar, Waldkater/Basche oder sowas.



Danke für das Angebot, behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, warst du doch mit dem roten ganz zufrieden. Warum/ worauf jetzt der Wechsel ?

edit: Kurze Frage bzgl. Traveln der 29"-Version. Travelbar von 100-140 mm, mehr als 140 mm gehen nicht. Da bräuchte ich dann die 35 EX, die soll von 150-160 mm gehen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die normale 35 auf 150/160 mm umzubauen ?


----------



## Ahija (22. Januar 2018)

Ja, glaube das war die rote. Halt mal auf der Homepage nachsehen bei den CTS Modulen. Es ist keines der neuen Special Varianten. 

Generell kann ich es auch bestätigen, dass die Gabel höher im Federweg stehen bleibt, bei schnellen dicken Schlägen nicht einknickt und so für mich wesentlich mehr Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. Januar 2018)

Hab in Hardtail und enduro fully jeweils das rote drin, auch zufrieden. Aber nun endlich mal ein grünes CTS bestellt... könnte passen. Mit dem roten ist die Gabel super fluffig, rauscht wenig durch. Definitiv schon eine Veränderung zum blauen standard (positiv bei entsprechender Fahrweise). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das grüne CTS die Gabel nochmal etwas höher im Federweg hält, und das wäre mir am Fully recht.

Genau, rot gleich alt/normal firm. Grün spezial firm.


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Generell kann ich es auch bestätigen, dass die Gabel höher im Federweg stehen bleibt, bei schnellen dicken Schlägen nicht einknickt und so für mich wesentlich mehr Sicherheit vermittelt.



Kling genau nach dem was ich suche.



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Hab in Hardtail und enduro fully jeweils das rote drin, auch zufrieden. Aber nun endlich mal ein grünes CTS bestellt... könnte passen. Mit dem roten ist die Gabel super fluffig, rauscht wenig durch. Definitiv schon eine Veränderung zum blauen standard (positiv bei entsprechender Fahrweise). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das grüne CTS die Gabel nochmal etwas höher im Federweg hält, und das wäre mir am Fully recht.
> 
> Genau, rot gleich alt/normal firm. Grün spezial firm.



Da ich deinen Fahrstil kenne werd ich dann auch mal das rote ausprobieren. Ich habe bei den letzten Ausfahrten etwas mit dem Luftdruck gespielt, das hilft leider nur bedingt gegen das Durchsacken und irgendwann wird die Gabel generell zu hart und unsensibel. Ist schon ne tolle Sache das CTS.


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Januar 2018)

Wow, was für ne Gabel. Hab heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der Grünen Druckstufe gemacht. Die steht wie ne eins ohne bei Schlägen zu verhärten - Top!!!
Bin heute bei der schmierigen Suppe nur mit einem Klick zu gefahren. Das ganze 150mm @29 mit 75kg.
@der freed : du bist doch in der gleichen Liga. Wie viel Klicks machst du rein bei wie viel SAG,


----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2018)

Ich muss gestehen das ich den Sag schon länger nicht mehr gescheckt habe.
Bin aber auch so bei ~75kg und bei 4/5 Klicks, manchmal aber auch nur bei 3, kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.


----------



## sevman (28. Januar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen das ich den Sag schon länger nicht mehr gescheckt habe.
> Bin aber auch so bei ~75kg und bei 4/5 Klicks, manchmal aber auch nur bei 3, kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 690522



Ein Slayer mit formula 35. Bestimmt ein sensationelles Gewicht das ganze Bike was?


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Januar 2018)

Und wieder wow - geiles Gerät!
Steht hinter dem bike ne Kapelle?


----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2018)

Ist die Selva also Boost Variante...
Gewicht ist relativ. Sind zwar Tune Anbauteile, LRS und XTR Schaltung. Aber dafür eben Brooks Sattel und DH Drahtreifen und am HR mit Schlauch, daher ist es nicht wirklich leicht...

@Tobiwan genau, Ende Sektion 3. einmal ganz hoch und bei zweiten Mal bis zur Kapelle. 

Sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Ist die Selva also Boost Variante...
> Gewicht ist relativ. Sind zwar Tune Anbauteile, LRS und XTR Schaltung. Aber dafür eben Brooks Sattel und DH Drahtreifen und am HR mit Schlauch, daher ist es nicht wirklich leicht...
> 
> @Tobiwan genau, Ende Sektion 3. einmal ganz hoch und bei zweiten Mal bis zur Kapelle.
> ...


Borderline?


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Januar 2018)

Jupp, die muss auch mal wieder unter die Stollen genommen werden.

Back to Topic.
Ich war wohl mit relativ viel Druck unterwegs. Hab jetzt mal was abgelassen und komm so auf ca. 22% SAG. Bin gespannt wie sich das das nächste Mal fährt.


----------



## hofschalk (31. Januar 2018)

Falls jemand ein original Decalset in ultraviolet für die Gabel sucht, ich habe meines übrig. Gabel wurde ja mit dem Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## oudiaou (14. Februar 2018)

@FormulaGermany : Lässt sich die 35 EX auch auf den Federwegsbereich der normalen 35 runtertraveln (in meinem Fall 29er auf 120 mm), oder geht dies aus irgendeinem Grund nicht? Danke!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (14. Februar 2018)

oudiaou schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany : Lässt sich die 35 EX auch auf den
> Federwegsbereich der normalen 35 runtertraveln (in meinem Fall 29er auf 120 mm), oder geht dies aus irgendeinem Grund nicht? Danke!



diese Frage wurde schon einmal behandelt - es geht aus technischer Sicht nicht.
das ist auch der Grund, weshalb wir das jeweilige Modell in zwei Ausführungen anbieten.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Februar 2018)

@FormulaGermany 

Geht um eine Selva:

Woher bekomme ich denn das Werkzeug/ die Nuss zum Öffnen der Gabel ? Nur über euch zu beziehen oder auch frei verkäuflich ?

Und die 29"-Version der Selva geht ja nur bis 160 mm. Hab heute an meiner (gebraucht gekauften) Gabel nachgemessen, von Oberkante Abstreifer bis Unterkante Gabelkrone sind es genau 178 mm. Wenn ich nun die Luft ablasse und vollständig einfedere, bleiben noch 18 mm vom oben genannten Maß über, d.h. die Gabel hat 160 mm Federweg. Aber warum wird da so viel an Einbaulänge verschenkt ?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Februar 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany
> 
> Geht um eine Selva:
> 
> ...



das TopCap Tool kannst du, wie auch alle weiteren Ersatzteile und Zubehör, über jeden Fachhändler, oder uns direkt, bestellen.


----------



## AK47 (15. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> das TopCap Tool kannst du, wie auch alle weiteren Ersatzteile und Zubehör, über jeden Fachhändler, oder uns direkt, bestellen.


..bräuchte nen neuen O-Ring zur Sag Anzeige und hätte auch gerne die bunten gegen die Schwarz eloxierten Teile an meiner 35 (Generation goldene Standrohre) ausgetauscht. Bekomme ich die Teile einzeln direkt bei Euch?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Februar 2018)

AK47 schrieb:


> ..bräuchte nen neuen O-Ring zur Sag Anzeige und hätte auch gerne die bunten gegen die Schwarz eloxierten Teile an meiner 35 (Generation goldene Standrohre) ausgetauscht. Bekomme ich die Teile einzeln direkt bei Euch?



gibt es und kann generell auch über uns bezogen werden. 
für derartige Anfragen ist jedoch nicht das Forum, sondern unser Service, der ideale Ansprechpartner

[email protected]
+49 (0) 8054 / 908 908 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> das TopCap Tool kannst du, wie auch alle weiteren Ersatzteile und Zubehör, über jeden Fachhändler, oder uns direkt, bestellen.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was sagt ihr zu meiner zweiten Frage ?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Februar 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was sagt ihr zu meiner zweiten Frage ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



es ist wie es ist


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> es ist wie es ist


Ernstgemeinte Frage: Warum bleiben da 18 mm übrig ? Vielleicht stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch ...

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 291825 (15. Februar 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage: Warum bleiben da 18 mm übrig ? Vielleicht stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



ich wiederhole mich ungern,aber...

bauartbedingt: es ist wie es ist


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich ungern,aber...
> 
> bauartbedingt: es ist wie es ist


Das bauartbedingt hat oben aber gefehlt 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AK47 (15. Februar 2018)

THX für die schnelle Antwort seitens Formula,...in Bezug auf Service und Kundenbetreuung einfach nur ein "Daumen hoch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin die Pike gefahren mit AWK Tuning, dann die 2018er, dann Lyrik und werde mit RS wohl nicht glücklich. Jetzt dachte ich an die Bos Deville soll ja eine super Gabel sein und lese zufällig dass die Formula besser sein soll. Ich suche eine Gabel die soft anspricht, satt auf dem Trail sich festsaugt. Ist die Formula den Wünschen nah?  Gibt es hier jmd. der mir bei der Entscheidung helfen kann. Gerne auch eine PN.
Dank euch, Grüße
Markus


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Februar 2018)

Ich kann keinen langzeit Vergleich zur BOS oder RS ziehen, nur zur 55rc3 evo2 Ti, welche wirklich satt liegt. Die 35/Selva lässt sich sehr weit einstellen, auch dank des cts, und hat ein Ansprechverhalten, dass sehr nah an meine 55 ran kommt. Fox 36 oder RS von Kollegen sind, obwohl weniger straff eingestellt, deutlich unsensibeler. Service ist auch gut, denke die Gabeln lassen sich empfehlen.

Nebenbei, das grüne cts gefällt, deutlich straffer aber immernoch wie beschrieben sehr sensibel.


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Februar 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich ungern,aber...
> 
> bauartbedingt: es ist wie es ist



Sorry wenn ich damit nerve aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei der Selva vorgesehen ist, dass beim voll Einfedern das Casting 10 mm über die Gabelkrone fährt. Was passiert denn dann bei montiertem Marshguard und nem Durchschlag ?


----------



## der freed (26. Februar 2018)

@FastFabi93 Welche Version fährst du? Also ich hab die Selva jetzt seit einen Jahr in Gebrauch. 170mm EX Version / Grüne CTS / Boost...blabla 
Daher kommt wohl auch das Bauart bedingt, verbessere mich bitte wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe, aber wenn sie voll "ein federn" würde, dann würde die Brücke ja noch weiter über die Krone stehen. Daher wird es wohl auch die Begründung geben "ist so, bauartbedingt" 

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall sagen das ich noch keinen Marshguard abgerissen habe oder irgendwelche Probleme mit der Gabel hatte in irgendeiner Hinsicht, außer der knackende Gabelschaft (Hab aber kein Bock sie einzusenden)
Weil wenn du wirklich denkst irgendetwas Stimmt nicht, dann musst du das Teil halt über einen Händler zu Formula schicken...? Ohne dich angehen zu wollen aber via Ferndiagnose ist das immer schwer zu lösen...


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Februar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @FastFabi93 Welche Version fährst du? Also ich hab die Selva jetzt seit einen Jahr in Gebrauch. 170mm EX Version / Grüne CTS / Boost...blabla
> Daher kommt wohl auch das Bauart bedingt, verbessere mich bitte wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe, aber wenn sie voll "ein federn" würde, dann würde die Brücke ja noch weiter über die Krone stehen. Daher wird es wohl auch die Begründung geben "ist so, bauartbedingt"
> 
> Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall sagen das ich noch keinen Marshguard abgerissen habe oder irgendwelche Probleme mit der Gabel hatte in irgendeiner Hinsicht, außer der knackende Gabelschaft (Hab aber kein Bock sie einzusenden)
> Weil wenn du wirklich denkst irgendetwas Stimmt nicht, dann musst du das Teil halt über einen Händler zu Formula schicken...? Ohne dich angehen zu wollen aber via Ferndiagnose ist das immer schwer zu lösen...



Die Gabel ist eine Selva in 29", Boost, aktuell auf 160 mm getravelt. Weiter Einfedern tut sie auch nicht, auf den Bildern ist sie schon am Anschlag. Hatte ich weiter oben beschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/formula-thirtyfive-27-5.772815/page-14#post-15089076

Hab die Gabel gebraucht im Bikemarkt gekauft, sie war auch vor dem Kauf noch zum Service (Beleg ist vorhanden). Kann ja sein, dass dort irgendwas falsch gelaufen ist. Ich denke ich werde die Gabel mal aufmachen, evtl. kann ich ja was erkennen.

Es wäre noch super, wenn sich @FormulaGermany nochmal ausführlich zu dazu äußern könnte, warum genau man bauartbedingt 20 mm Einbaulänge verschenkt und das Überlappen des Castings mit der Krone in Kauf nimmt. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ihr sollt euch nicht rechtfertigen, es interessiert mich einfach, weil die Gabel so für mich leider wenig Sinn ergibt


----------



## Ahija (27. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch eine 650b ThirtyFive, 160mm. Ich lass heute gerne mal die Luft ab und schaue nach, wie es sich mit dem montierten Mudguard verhält.
Grundsätzlich die gleichen Erfahrungen wie @der freed - nach einem Jahr im Einsatz noch keinen Mudguard abgerissen. Naja gut, schon, aber das war nicht die Gabel schuld ;-)


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. März 2018)

@FormulaGermany:
Moin, wisst ihr die Einbauhöhe der 35 Ex bei 170 mm? Danke!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (10. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany:
> Moin, wisst ihr die Einbauhöhe der 35 Ex bei 170 mm? Danke!



http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/35-thirty-five/

Steht in den specs


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> http://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/35-thirty-five/
> 
> Steht in den specs



Also 566mm +/- 5mm at 180mm - 10= 556 +/- 5 ?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (10. März 2018)

Korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (10. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Korrekt




Danke!


----------



## Ahija (29. März 2018)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit 2,5" oder gar 2,6" in der ThirtyFive? Auf der Homepage finde ich keine Angabe zur Reifenfreiheit.
Bin bisher selbst 2,4er TrailKing, Kaiser und Baron gefahren - alles ohne Probleme. Jetzt reicht mich etwas größeres.


----------



## hans7 (29. März 2018)

Kommt auf die Reifenmarke drauf an. Geh nach dem Ertro Maß, da sagt dir die Breite in mm. 2,5" sind ja nicht immer gleich. Der Trailking in 2.4 ist soviel ich weiß aber schon richtig voluminös. Schau Mal hier, der ist 63 mm breit, das ist schon richtig viel.

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Trail King-27.5x2.40.html

z.B. ist der maxxis dhr wt 2,6 auch nur 63mm breit


----------



## orudne (3. April 2018)

Wird die 35 auch bald in Boost kommen?

(Ich weiß, vor ein paar Seiten hat jemand geschrieben, dass die „35 mit Boost“ die Selva wäre.
Für mich sind die Zwei aber wie Pike und Lyrik.)


----------



## Deleted 291825 (3. April 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Wird die 35 auch bald in Boost kommen?
> 
> (Ich weiß, vor ein paar Seiten hat jemand geschrieben, dass die „35 mit Boost“ die Selva wäre.
> Für mich sind die Zwei aber wie Pike und Lyrik.)



Die Selva ist die boost-Version der 35.
Da kommt nichts anderes


----------



## orudne (3. April 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Die Selva ist die boost-Version der 35.
> Da kommt nichts anderes


Ok, Danke für die schnelle Info!


----------



## der freed (4. April 2018)

@FormulaGermany bekommen ich die Neopos über euch oder CS? Klingt nämlich sehr interessant. Werde ich morgen glaub gleich mal welche bestellen


----------



## Deleted 291825 (5. April 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany bekommen ich die Neopos über euch oder CS? Klingt nämlich sehr interessant. Werde ich morgen glaub gleich mal welche bestellen



"uns" gibt es leider nicht mehr - somit bitte über CS


----------



## der freed (5. April 2018)

@FormulaGermany heißt auch das unsere gespeicherten Nummer im Shop „tot“ sind?
Andere frage. Welche Viskosität verwendet ihr in der Kartusche? Finde zu dem OJ Fork Oil Type 01 nicht wirklich eine Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

Sieht wirklich interessant aus. Wie verhält sich das Neopos mit der bisherigen Menge Öl für die Progressivität? Hier habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich zu viel drin, nutze nicht den vollen Federweg. Finde das System über Öl rein / raus jedoch viel zu umständlich um die Progressivität als Laie einzustellen.

Mir fehlen gut 15-20mm Federweg (inkl. der ca. 6-8mm Leerweg bauartbedingt). Formula 35, 160mm, nix boost.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (5. April 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany heißt auch das unsere gespeicherten Nummer im Shop „tot“ sind?



du meinst die Kundendaten? oder Seriennummern der Produkte?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (5. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich interessant aus. Wie verhält sich das Neopos mit der bisherigen Menge Öl für die Progressivität? Hier habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich zu viel drin, nutze nicht den vollen Federweg. Finde das System über Öl rein / raus jedoch viel zu umständlich um die Progressivität als Laie einzustellen. *steht alles in der Pressemitteilung*
> 
> Mir fehlen gut 15-20mm Federweg (inkl. der ca. 6-8mm Leerweg bauartbedingt). Formula 35, 160mm, nix boost.


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

Für die, die auch nur nach "Formula Neopos" gegoogled, und nicht zu Formula weitergefunden haben

http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Neopos-Press-Release-ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

@FormulaGermany Hab nun nichts zum Oil Volume in der Pressemitteilung finden können. Könnte man mich bitte auf die richtige Seite verweisen?

Das PDF nach "Oil" durchsuchend gibt es 13 Treffer.. alle führen zu "Coil".


----------



## MichiP (5. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> @FormulaGermany Hab nun nichts zum Oil Volume in der Pressemitteilung finden können. Könnte man mich bitte auf die richtige Seite verweisen?
> 
> Das PDF nach "Oil" durchsuchend gibt es 13 Treffer.. alle führen zu "Coil".



So wie ich es verstanden habe ändert sich auch nichts am Ölvolumen. Du kannst/darfst max. 3 "Korken" verbauen was sich dann ändert ist dann in der Mitteilung beschrieben.

Wenn Du vorher schon den Federweg nicht ausnutzt musst Du auch vorher mit dem Öl probieren bis es passt.

So dünkt es mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso diese Token einen so großen Wirbel verursachen sollen.
Das Volumen in der Kammer wurde vorher, und jetzt weiterhin, über (für mMn den User ein umständliches) das Öl System geregelt. 
Zusätzlich dazu gibt es nun eine neue Technologie für die Luftkammer, welche die Progressivität und die Wiederfreigabe des Federwegs im Negativverhalten beeinflusst.
Obendrauf kommen noch die mittlerweile 7 verschiedenen CTS Varianten, die alle die Kennlinie der Federgabel anpassen.

Bin ich blöd oder wird mir der Wald vor lauter Bäumen einfach zu unübersichtlich?
Über das CTS wird das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel über die gesamte Federkennlinie verändert.
Durch die Hinzugabe von Öl wird die Progressivität der Gabel erhöht, gleichweise verringert bei Entnahme.
Über die Neopos Bauteile wird die Progressivität sowie die Freigabe von Federweg in der Kennlinie "sanfter" gestaltet?

Ich blicke nicht durch..


----------



## Chris5975 (5. April 2018)

Ich verstehe das so dass man nun die Token anstatt des Öls verwenden kann.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso diese Token einen so großen Wirbel verursachen sollen.
> Das Volumen in der Kammer wurde vorher, und jetzt weiterhin, über (für mMn den User ein umständliches) das Öl System geregelt.
> Zusätzlich dazu gibt es nun eine neue Technologie für die Luftkammer, welche die Progressivität und die Wiederfreigabe des Federwegs im Negativverhalten beeinflusst.
> Obendrauf kommen noch die mittlerweile 7 verschiedenen CTS Varianten, die alle die Kennlinie der Federgabel anpassen.
> ...


Du sollst dir alle Tuningsachen ranschrauben, ohne ist die Gabel definitiv nicht fahrbar


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben. Wenn der Kunde das Produkt nicht versteht, ist das Marketing fehlgeschlagen.

Ich schreib mal ne Anfrage über den offiziellen Kanal.. bis dahin


----------



## Tobiwan (6. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts dagegen Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben. Wenn der Kunde das Produkt nicht versteht, ist das Marketing fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> Ich schreib mal ne Anfrage über den offiziellen Kanal.. bis dahin



Also so schwer ist das doch nicht zu durchblicken, du kannst jetzt halt wählen:
Progressionsenstellung bisher: Öl
Progessionseinstellung neu: neodingsdA (+ nen Schuss Öl zur schmierung würd ich noch zugeben)

Und immer locker bleiben. Meine 35 ist auch ohne diese Stöpsel hervorragend!


----------



## der freed (6. April 2018)

Naja Problem beim ÖL bzw. klassischen Token ist wohl einfach um so mehr ich rein packe um so progressiver wird die Gabel hinten raus aber um so mehr Support verliert man in Mid-Stroke Bereich. 
Und genau das soll wohl mit den neuen teilen erreicht werden. Das nicht nur die Progression am Ende steigt sondern die kennlinie nicht so sehr abflacht in der Mitte...
Zumindest interpretiere ich das so wenn man sich das alles durchliest. Ich werde mir die Dinge auf jeden Fall mal holen zum testen. Find es geil was Formula da so treibt in den letzten Jahren. Freue mich auch schon sehr auf die neue Bremse und eventuell dem drei Kammer System der Nero für die Selva


----------



## Ahija (6. April 2018)

Alles richtig was ihr sagt und verstanden was die neuen Tokens tun sollen habe ich auch. Die Aussage von @FormulaGermany , dass meine Frage in der Pressemitteilung erklärt wird, ist jedoch schlichtweg falsch.

Es ist nicht vermessen nachzufragen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Systeme abzustimmen sind. Erst recht dann nicht, wenn es drei verschiedene Methoden gibt die Endprogression zu verändern.
Ich will doch testen. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie und was es mir bringt.

Wenn ich die Öl Seite damit ablösen kann - sign me up.
Wenn die Token in Verbindung mit dem richtigen CTS verwendet werden sollen - sign me up.
Wenn ich das Öl richtig einstellen, das CTS richtig wählen UND das neue Produkt kaufen soll... - bit** please.


----------



## Ahija (12. April 2018)

Es hat ein wenig gedauert, aber ich habe nun Rückmeldung vom neuen deutschen Service Partner von Formula. Übernommen hat dies nun Cosmic Sports GmbH aus Fürth.

Untenstehende Rückmeldung auf meine vorherige Frage, ob das Öl in der Luftkammer komplett unnötig wird mit dem neuen System.
Ich habe, entsprechend dieser Rückmeldung, das neue System bestellt und warte aktuell auf Rückmeldung hierzu. Werde berichten.


----------



## MichiP (12. April 2018)

Direkt bei CS bestellt oder über einen Händler?


----------



## Ahija (12. April 2018)

Direkt über CS angefragt, gerade jedoch die Rückmeldung erhalten, dass dies für Endkunden nicht möglich sei, da sie nur als Großhändler agieren.
In circa einer Woche wäre das System über jeden beliebigen Fahrradhändler bestellbar, was wiederum für mich heißt, dass ich nun bc mal eine e-Mail sende..

/Edit: Rückmeldung BC - noch nicht lieferbar, Termin unbekannt, wird erst auf der Homepage gelistet, wenn ein Liefertermin für den Kunden bestätigt werden kann um unsinnig lange Wartezeiten zu verhindern.
AKA abwarten - Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (12. April 2018)

Danke für die Info....


----------



## orudne (14. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> ...Erst recht dann nicht, wenn es drei verschiedene Methoden gibt die Endprogression zu verändern.
> ...



Die Endprogression kannst Du nur über zwei Methoden einstellen (streng genommen ist es eine Methode - die Luftkammer wird verkleinert)
Öl und Token machen exakt das gleiche.

Mit der Veränderung der Dämpfungskennlinie stellt man nicht die Endprogression ein - aber ja, natürlich hat die Dämpfung einen Einfluss darauf wieviel Federweg genutzt wird.


----------



## Ahija (14. April 2018)

Streng genommen hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Untenstehende Grafik unterstreicht jedoch ein wenig das, was ich als Laie meine, wenn ich drei Methoden sage. Standardmäßig war in meiner 35 das dunkelblaue "Regular - Normal" Modul verbaut. Gewechselt habe ich auf die rote Kennlinie "Regular - Firm". Hierdurch ist die Kennlinie deutlich steiler und aggressiver.
Ein ähnliches Verhalten würde ich bei erhöhter Endprogression feststellen können.

Wäre jetzt natürlich auch wieder eine Frage, wie sich die CTS Module zu dem Neopos System verhalten. Hierdurch soll das ganze im mittleren Federwegsbereich schließelich untersützt werden. Schaut man sich die Verläufe der Graphen unten an, würde dies nur über die neuen Special CTS Varianten gegeben sein. Alle anderen "explodieren" erst im mittleren Segment, haben bis dahin eine sehr flache Kurve und müssen erst dann "Druck" aufbauen, wohingegen die neuen Module bereits im Low Speed Segment mehr Gegendruck haben.


----------



## DrFlow (16. April 2018)

Achtung! Dein Diagramm betrifft die Dämpfung. Schau mal auf die Abszisse, da seht nirgends was von Travel oder Federweg in mm, sondern Compression Speed. Das hat nichts mit dem "mittleren Federwegsbereich" zu tun.

CTS und Neopos sind 2 Paar Schuhe, das erste beeinflusst die Dämpfung, und zwar in Abhängigkeit von der Einfedergeschwindigkeit, das zweite die Federkennlinie über das Volumen und die unterschiedliche Progression.


----------



## SwabianBiker (16. April 2018)

Hat schon jemand nahe Stuttgart ,Reutlingen, Tübingen sich ein Pack Neopos bestellt und wäre bereit 1 Stück für gutes Geld abzugeben?


----------



## Ahija (17. April 2018)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand nahe Stuttgart ,Reutlingen, Tübingen sich ein Pack Neopos bestellt und wäre bereit 1 Stück für gutes Geld abzugeben?





Ahija schrieb:


> /Edit: Rückmeldung BC - noch nicht lieferbar, Termin unbekannt



https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=Neopos

Hat sich am Status noch nichts geändert


----------



## Tobiwan (18. April 2018)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Achtung! Dein Diagramm betrifft die Dämpfung. Schau mal auf die Abszisse, da seht nirgends was von Travel oder Federweg in mm, sondern Compression Speed. Das hat nichts mit dem "mittleren Federwegsbereich" zu tun.
> 
> CTS und Neopos sind 2 Paar Schuhe, das erste beeinflusst die Dämpfung, und zwar in Abhängigkeit von der Einfedergeschwindigkeit, das zweite die Federkennlinie über das Volumen und die unterschiedliche Progression.



Danke dass du es geschrieben hast. War auch schon am hadern ob man dem Fragesteller den Hinweis auf Geschwindigkeits- und Wegabhängige Eigenschaften zu geben.
In Summe war die 35 schon immer gut. Mit CTS und den Neodingsern wird's nochmal besser. Bin gespannt ob und wie ein Update der Luftkammet auch noch folgt. Wer dann noch Wünsche hat????


----------



## Ahija (18. April 2018)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> War auch schon am hadern ob man dem Fragesteller den Hinweis auf Geschwindigkeits- und Wegabhängige Eigenschaften zu geben.



Nur zu - das ist das Internet. Wer das hier zu Ernst nimmt, ist hier falsch.
Ich werde lieber korrigiert und lerne, als das ich etwas nicht erzählt kriege, weil jemand denkt, er/sie könnte mir auf die Füße treten.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. April 2018)

Hab mir bei eBay 2 Neopos "Korken" bestellt, werde die in meiner 16er Lyrik testen. Falls mir einer reicht und das ganze taugt, hab ich einen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (19. April 2018)

eigentlich noch wer mit Blasenschwäche an der Thirtyfive?




Bladder gibt's nicht einzeln, nur die komplette Kartusche (300,-) und die ist nicht lieferbar. Gabel zwei Jahre alt, gar nicht so viel gefahren, schaut aus, als sei das Gummi porös. Schade.


----------



## Nordender (19. April 2018)

Hat sich das vorher bemerkbar gemacht oder hast du das erst nach dem ausbauen festgestellt?


----------



## Ahija (20. April 2018)

Wie nah seid ihr so an der auf der Gabel aufgedruckten PSI Zahl? Hab heute nachgesehen, weil ich beim letzten Ausritt ziemlich durchgeschüttelt wurde. Bin doch recht weit drüber wenn man die Tabelle als Maßstab nimmt.

98kg fahrfertig - 90psi, CTS Firm. Laut Tabelle sollte ich zwischen 77-85 haben.

Und was kann ich als Schmiermittel auf die Abstreifer am Gabelholm geben? Ich habe nach den letzten zwei Ausfahrten im staubigen Wald ein erhöhtes Losbrechmoment, dass vorher definitiv nicht da war.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wie nah seid ihr so an der auf der Gabel aufgedruckten PSI Zahl? Hab heute nachgesehen, weil ich beim letzten Ausritt ziemlich durchgeschüttelt wurde. Bin doch recht weit drüber wenn man die Tabelle als Maßstab nimmt.
> 
> 98kg fahrfertig - 90psi, CTS Firm. Laut Tabelle sollte ich zwischen 77-85 haben.
> 
> Und was kann ich als Schmiermittel auf die Abstreifer am Gabelholm geben? Ich habe nach den letzten zwei Ausfahrten im staubigen Wald ein erhöhtes Losbrechmoment, dass vorher definitiv nicht da war.



"Auf"  die Abstreifer sollte man gar nichts geben, egal bei welcher Gabel! Dadurch zieht es nur noch mehr Dreck in die Gabel rein der da nichts zu suchen hat! Egal ob Gabel Deo oder ähnliches: Finger weg davon!!


----------



## Ahija (21. April 2018)

Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte schon mit einem Kabelbinder eine kleine Lücke öffnen und dort etwas Schmiermittel einbringen. 

Ich weiß nur nicht was man dafür nehmen kann. Dieses „kleben“ muss ja nicht sein..


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte schon mit einem Kabelbinder eine kleine Lücke öffnen und dort etwas Schmiermittel einbringen.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht was man dafür nehmen kann. Dieses „kleben“ muss ja nicht sein..



Hast dein Rad schon über Kopf gestellt und Mal ne Nacht so gelagert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (21. April 2018)

Ne, weil das in der Vergangenheit immer zu Problemen mit der Bremse geführt hat und generell nicht empfehlenswert ist laut Mechaniker. 
Rad hängt immer im Radstander wenn es nicht gefahren wird. Räder nach unten zeigend.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2018)

Luft in der Bremse?
Warum rät der Mechaniker davon ab?


----------



## Ahija (21. April 2018)

Könnte sein mit der Luft - betrifft bei mir immer nur die Hinterradbremse. Ich hab da offensichtlich kein gutes Händchen für. War bei Avid, Shimano und nun Magura immer so..Ist schon mehrfach von mehreren Leuten entlüftet worden (die Magura jetzt) und immer das gleiche Thema nach 2-3 Ausfahrten wieder. Hab mich nun dran gewöhnt den Hebelleerweg regelmäßig neu zu justieren 

Weshalb? Kann ich nicht sagen. Aussage war, dass ich mir das mit dem auf dem Lenker und Sattel (sprich auf dem Kopf) abstellen abgewöhnen sollte, das wäre generell keine gute Idee.
Und da ich Sattel und Griffe dort gekauft habe, gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass er den Verschleiß/Abrieb an den Teilen meinte.. 

Bin nun mal mit einem Gabelbinder durch die Dichtung durch und einmal rund.. da kam schon eine menge Mist hoch / ab. Lässt sich einfach scheiße Reinigen die Stelle.. mit nem Tuch die Standrohre abwischen bis runter scheint nicht genug zu sein.


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. April 2018)

Unten die 4mm schrauben lösen, Casting abziehen, sauber machen, casting wieder montieren, je 20ml Öl (ballistol, Gabelöl, geht alles) durch die Löcher unten geben, zu schrauben, fertig. Dauert vllt 30min und tut der Gabel gut. 
 Von außen an den dichtungen rumfuckeln kann arg in die Hose gehen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Könnte sein mit der Luft - betrifft bei mir immer nur die Hinterradbremse. Ich hab da offensichtlich kein gutes Händchen für. War bei Avid, Shimano und nun Magura immer so..Ist schon mehrfach von mehreren Leuten entlüftet worden (die Magura jetzt) und immer das gleiche Thema nach 2-3 Ausfahrten wieder. Hab mich nun dran gewöhnt den Hebelleerweg regelmäßig neu zu justieren
> 
> Weshalb? Kann ich nicht sagen. Aussage war, dass ich mir das mit dem auf dem Lenker und Sattel (sprich auf dem Kopf) abstellen abgewöhnen sollte, das wäre generell keine gute Idee.
> Und da ich Sattel und Griffe dort gekauft habe, gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass er den Verschleiß/Abrieb an den Teilen meinte..
> ...


Bremshebel ziehen, mit Gummiband fixieren,  dann Rad auf den Kopf stellen. 
Kleiner Service ist natürlich dem Procedere vorzuziehen


----------



## Ahija (21. April 2018)

Ich muss mir den kleinen Service mit Casting ab wirklich mal anlernen. Das YouTube Video schüchtert mich schon ein wenig ein (besonders, wenn er das Casting säubert und so in die Kamera sieht..).
Gabel war mitte / ende letzten Jahres bei Formula zum großen Service - selbst bis nach Italien wurde sie dafür verschickt - blöd, dass nun schon wieder etwas damit ist


----------



## Ahija (26. April 2018)

Gibts ein frei verkäufliches, nicht mit spezialwerkzeugaufschlag versehenes, Tool um die Luftseite zu öffnen?
Die 45€ für das CTS Tool haben mir eindeutig gelangt - da könnt ich mich im Nachhinein immer wieder neu drüber ärgern.


----------



## hans7 (26. April 2018)

Die Werkzeugkosten sind schon etwas sehr hoch für die Teile.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gibts ein frei verkäufliches, nicht mit spezialwerkzeugaufschlag versehenes, Tool um die Luftseite zu öffnen?
> Die 45€ für das CTS Tool haben mir eindeutig gelangt - da könnt ich mich im Nachhinein immer wieder neu drüber ärgern.


Hab ich schon mal im Neopos Thread gefragt, brauchst anscheinend ne Vielzahnnuss, Größe weiss ich nicht mehr , musste nomma lesen(30er?)


----------



## Ahija (26. April 2018)

Laut Formula PDF ists ein "28mm multihex externally turned special tool". Auf Vielzahnnuss wäre ich wohl nicht gekommen in der Übersetzung.
Scheinen generell irgendwelche Schlagschraubermaße zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)




----------



## Ahija (26. April 2018)

Habs gefunden gehabt - nennt sich in der Industrie geläufiger Doppelsechskant und kostet von HAZET Schlappe 12€
https://www.hahn-kolb.de/HAZET-Stec...-3124-Doppelsechskant/58616280.sku/de/DE/EUR/


----------



## Tobiwan (26. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal im Neopos Thread gefragt, brauchst anscheinend ne Vielzahnnuss, Größe weiss ich nicht mehr , musste nomma lesen(30er?)



Statt dem CTS Tool kann man auch ne Spreizzange spitz abschleifen. Die Kräfte zum Öffnen der CTS sind relativ gering


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Habs gefunden gehabt - nennt sich in der Industrie geläufiger Doppelsechskant und kostet von HAZET Schlappe 12€
> https://www.hahn-kolb.de/HAZET-Stec...-3124-Doppelsechskant/58616280.sku/de/DE/EUR/



Gibts billiger
https://www.motointegrator.de/artikel/851188-zwoelfkantnuss-34-toptul-28-mm-12-kant
Und du brauchst wahrscheinlich jemand,der dir die Nuss auf 35mm außen abdreht

Oder du nimmst ne Rohrzange, wie im Neopos Thread vorgeschlagen


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Statt dem CTS Tool kann man auch ne Spreizzange spitz abschleifen. Die Kräfte zum Öffnen der CTS sind relativ gering


Geht um die Luftseite , aber trotzdem guter Tipp!


----------



## Ahija (26. April 2018)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Statt dem CTS Tool kann man auch ne Spreizzange spitz abschleifen. Die Kräfte zum Öffnen der CTS sind relativ gering


Absolut richtig - das geht mit zwei besseren Zahnstochern..

@PORTEX77 - 4,50€ Versandkosten für eine Nuss sind auch mal ne Ansage.. dennoch günstiger. Danke dir.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> @PORTEX77 - 4,50€ Versandkosten für eine Nuss sind auch mal ne Ansage.. dennoch günstiger. Danke dir.


Baumarkt?


----------



## Ahija (26. April 2018)

Bin zwar umgeben von Obi, Baumarkt, Hornbach, Bauhaus und anderen Ablegern diverser "Fachmärkte", konnte dort bisher für solch Kleinkram jedoch nie das richtige für mich finden.
Der kleine Werkzeugladen um die Ecke muss es immer bestellen. Aussage ist immer, dass es morgen / übermorgen in der Lieferung dabei ist. Kommt dann frühestens ne Woche später.

Da zahlt der Endkunde dann auch mal sinnfreie 4,50€ Versandkosten für eine Nuss..


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2018)

Ja,kenn ich, Baumarkt is auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_bruchpilot (30. April 2018)

Die Nuss hab ich einfach am Schleifbock außenrum abgeschliffen. Muss ja nicht so schön sein, nur außen kleiner.
Mit einer Rohrzange würd ich da auf keinen Fall dran gehen.
Hab noch was vergessen. Normalerweise ist so ne Nuss innen angefast, damit man sie leichter ansetzen kann. Die auch gleich mit abdrehen/schleifen, dann rutscht die Nuss nicht so leicht ab.


----------



## Ahija (30. April 2018)

Ich geb das Ding kurz Vadders Händen und der Drehbank und verkaufe es als Heimatbesuch


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. April 2018)

Falls jemand Interesse an einer neuen unbenutzten Formula Selva EX (170/180) hat, bitte per PN melden. Schaft ist ungekürzt.


----------



## Ahija (2. Mai 2018)

Heut Abend gilt es dann.


----------



## SwabianBiker (2. Mai 2018)

Hy Leute, hab seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit meiner Selva EX. Zuerst habe ich einen Öl Film auf dem rechten Standrohr entdeckt, danach habe ich festgestellt dass dieser Öl Film sich weiter zieht an der Gabel nach oben zu den Druckstufen Einstellern. Ich denke dass entweder die blaue Druckstufen Schraube undicht ist oder aber die schwarze für das Ansprechverhalten. Hattet ihr auch schon einmal so ein Problem? Habe Propain schon angeschrieben zwecks dem Problem aber vielleicht kann ich das Problem selbst lösen. Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Ahija (3. Mai 2018)

So heute hats geklappt mit abdrehen der Nuss, also auch gleich rangemacht die Gabel zu öffnen.
Hat ohne Probleme gepasst, Tücher ready fürs Öl. Aber da war nix? Das hat mich richtig gewundert, habe ich doch die letzten 15-20mm Federweg nie ausgenutzt, trotz recht niedrigem Druck (80psi bei 95kg nackig).

Habs nun dennoch mal sauber ausgewischt, ein Film Schmierstoff war schon überall drauf. Aber das waren bestimmt keine 5ml denke ich.
Gabel war im Juli '17 bei Formula zum Service - ich gehe also auch davon aus, dass dort auf die korrekte Befüllung im Anschluss geachtet worden ist.

Nichts destotrotz habe ich nun mal ein Neopos eingebaut. Dazu das rote CTS Firm (alte Variante). Eventuell muss ich nach 10kg Gewichtsabnahme doch wieder umstellen auf das blaue CTS Normal (Ausgangszustand). Mal sehen.

Wie habt ihr so das Compressionrädchen eingestellt? Merkt ihr da einen Unterschied im Stand bei Belastung in komplett offen oder geschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (4. Mai 2018)

Hab zwar die Selva, aber sind ja identisch.
Kompressionsrädchen merke ich deutlich im Stand: Verhärtet ordentlich. Leider bei meiner anderen Selva gerade überhaupt keine Funktion.


----------



## Ahija (5. Mai 2018)

Dann muss ich mir das mal genauer ansehen und reinfühlen. Ich merke da nämlich nix..


----------



## hans7 (5. Mai 2018)

Ich hab das CTS ein und wieder ausgebaute. Dabei ist bissl Öl raus gelaufen und ich merk etwas mehr Veränderung beim Rädchen, aber immer noch weniger als bei der anderen. Keine Ahnung warum die beiden Gabeln so unterschiedlich reagieren. 
Fertigungstoleranzen?

Auf jeden Fall steuert das CTS die Kompression, da wir im CTS eine Nadel hoch und runter geschoben. Also kann's ja fast nur am CTS oder am Öl liegen.


----------



## hans7 (5. Mai 2018)

Update:
In der einen Gabel ist ein grünes CTS, da merkt man richtig heftig jeden click von der blauen Schraube


----------



## rakoth (7. Mai 2018)

hans7 schrieb:


> Update:
> In der einen Gabel ist ein grünes CTS, da merkt man richtig heftig jeden click von der blauen Schraube


Bei mir muss man schon sehr langsam drehen und aufpassen das man den Click "spürt".... der blaue Knopf geht auch ziemlich schwer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Mai 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Bei mir muss man schon sehr langsam drehen und aufpassen das man den Click "spürt".... der blaue Knopf geht auch ziemlich schwer.


Ich glaub, es geht nicht drum den "click" zu spüren, sondern die Veränderung der Druckstufe


----------



## Ahija (7. Mai 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es geht nicht drum den "click" zu spüren, sondern die Veränderung der Druckstufe



Genau das. 
Bin am Wochenende im Bikepark Stromberg gefahren. Ich habe keinen Unterschied gespürt, zwischen Compression komplett gegen den Uhrzeiger gedreht und dann mal zwei Handvoll Klicks mit dem Uhrzeiger. 

Wird doch nicht kaputt sein?!


----------



## hans7 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube, da es bei den CTS unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt ist, auch maßgeblich von der verbauten CTS Einheit abhängig ist.
Wie gesagt bei der blauen CTS Einheit merke ich nur marginalen Unterschied, bei der Grünen ist es fast von weicher Gabel bis fast richtig schwergängig. In etwa vergleichbar mit den RockShox RCT3 Stufen.


----------



## Ahija (7. Mai 2018)

Aktuell ist das rote drin, kann noch auf das blaue wechseln. 

Im Stand hab ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen komplett offen oder geschlossen spüren können...


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Mai 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Hat sich das vorher bemerkbar gemacht oder hast du das erst nach dem ausbauen festgestellt?



Hat sich bemerkbar gemacht. Es dämpfte mal eben gar nicht mehr. Entsprechend auch kein Lockout.
Habe jetzt nen Fox-Bladder drin, mit Kabelbindern... mein Formula-Image ist allerdings im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egev (24. Mai 2018)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Leider nicht - hatte selbiges Problem.
> Im Stand federt man ein paar cm ein und dann hakt die Gabel gewaltig mit einem hohen Losbrechmoment.
> 
> Ich habe sie eingeschickt - es waren die Buchsen. Wurden getauscht...



Hatte selbiges Problem. Meine Gabel hatte jedoch von Beginn an Buchsenspiel, wurde daraufhin nach Italien gesendet. Danach hat sie nach einiger Zeit sehr hakelig angesprochen, zu Beginn des Federwegs, genauso aber auch im mittleren Bereich - kleiner Schmierölservice hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Die Gabel ging dann zu Cosmic Sports. Dort meinte man, die Buchsen müssen eventuell neu kalibiert werden. Nach dem sie wieder da war, war auch alles so wie es sein sollte. Endlich butterweiches Ansprechen..
Nach ein paar Fahrten jetzt stellt sich aber das Haken wieder ein. Beim letzten kleinen Service viel mir auf, dass die Staubabstreifer schon ziemlich verschmutzt waren. Ich habe sie gereingt, geölt und dann trotzdem nochmal eingebaut.
Was glaubt ihr? Liegt das nun wieder an den Buchsen, oder tun es ggf. auch erstmal neue dust caps? 
Im Übrigen habe ich den Eindruck, dass bei komplett offener Druckstufe das Ansprechen schlechter ist? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Xayok (24. Mai 2018)

egev schrieb:


> Hatte selbiges Problem. Meine Gabel hatte jedoch von Beginn an Buchsenspiel, wurde daraufhin nach Italien gesendet. Danach hat sie nach einiger Zeit sehr hakelig angesprochen, zu Beginn des Federwegs, genauso aber auch im mittleren Bereich - kleiner Schmierölservice hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Die Gabel ging dann zu Cosmic Sports. Dort meinte man, die Buchsen müssen eventuell neu kalibiert werden. Nach dem sie wieder da war, war auch alles so wie es sein sollte. Endlich butterweiches Ansprechen..
> Nach ein paar Fahrten jetzt stellt sich aber das Haken wieder ein. Beim letzten kleinen Service viel mir auf, dass die Staubabstreifer schon ziemlich verschmutzt waren. Ich habe sie gereingt, geölt und dann trotzdem nochmal eingebaut.
> Was glaubt ihr? Liegt das nun wieder an den Buchsen, oder tun es ggf. auch erstmal neue dust caps?
> Im Übrigen habe ich den Eindruck, dass bei komplett offener Druckstufe das Ansprechen schlechter ist? Macht das Sinn?



Welche Gabel ist es denn? eine 33, 35 oder Selva?

Beste Grüße
André


----------



## egev (24. Mai 2018)

Ups sorry, 35 MY 2015.


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Mai 2018)

irgendwie scheint 2015 noch Banana-Ware gewesen zu sein. Nach der obigen Erfahrung mit der Dämpferkartusche bin ich erstmal kurriert und werde, auch angesichts der Reparatur- und Gebrauchtpreise der Gabel hier nix mehr dran machen.


----------



## Freeeezer (16. Juni 2018)

Ich habe vor, meine Formula 35 EX von 180mm auf 170mm zu traveln.
Kennt jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle (gerne auch nur ein 10mm-Spacer) als DIESE, oder hat evtl. noch jemand so ein Teil zum Verkauf übrig?


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. Juni 2018)

Ich hab noch einige über, porto plus einen euro...


----------



## Nordender (28. Juni 2018)

...technisch ja identisch, daher auch nochmal in diese Runde die Frage:

Ich habe bei meiner Selva 180mm seit kurzem ein Klappern bei schnellen kleinen Stößen (Kopfsteinpflaster, kleine Steine, Wurzeln), meist im Uphill, wenn also wenig Druck von mir auf den Lenker gegeben wird. Belaste ich die Gabel im Downhill und bei großen Stößen, klappert hingegen nichts. Auch wenn ich den Lockout komplett zu mache, klappert nichts.

Steuersatz und klappernde Bremsbeläge kann ich ausschließen.


----------



## CosmicSports (28. Juni 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> ...technisch ja identisch, daher auch nochmal in diese Runde die Frage:
> 
> Ich habe bei meiner Selva 180mm seit kurzem ein Klappern bei schnellen kleinen Stößen (Kopfsteinpflaster, kleine Steine, Wurzeln), meist im Uphill, wenn also wenig Druck von mir auf den Lenker gegeben wird. Belaste ich die Gabel im Downhill und bei großen Stößen, klappert hingegen nichts. Auch wenn ich den Lockout komplett zu mache, klappert nichts.
> 
> Steuersatz und klappernde Bremsbeläge kann ich ausschließen.



Wie viel SAG fährst du in der Gabel denn etwa? Es wäre möglich, dass die negativ Feder zu einem klappern neigt, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfedert. Hängt etwas von Sitzposition und damit Belastung der Gabel ab.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## Nordender (28. Juni 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Wie viel SAG fährst du in der Gabel denn etwa? Es wäre möglich, dass die negativ Feder zu einem klappern neigt, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfedert. Hängt etwas von Sitzposition und damit Belastung der Gabel ab.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service



Ca. 20-25% gemessen in Grundposition. Im sitzen werden  5-10% Sag genutzt. Könnte also gut sein, dass die Gabel bei Stößen im Sitzen komplett ausfedert.

Möchte nur sichergehen, dass nichts kaputt ist. Funktion ist ansonsten einwandfrei. Ich werde mal mit dem Sag spielen, ob sich eine Verbesserung einstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PackElend (29. Juli 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Gabelöl 5W


Sali,
da ich mich um mehrere Radls kümmern muss, die unterschiedliche Gabel haben ( wie .z.B die Pike wofür es eine super Übersicht gibt), möchte ich nicht für jede Gabel nun ein extra Öl kaufen, mit der Konsequenz dass ich nach eine grössere Ölauswahl als bei uns in der Küche, wo es schon nicht wenig hat .
Ich finde die Angabe 5W ein wenig ungenau, denn SAE Klassen oder Wt sind zu ungenau und nicht vergleichbar.... Wäre es möglich detaillierterer Anforderungen an das Öl zu bekommen. In der Anleitung heist es, dass Formula Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ 01 verwendet aber ich finde das Öl weder auf idemitsu.com oder idemitsu-usa.com. Google führt mich nur zu Idemitsu Malaysia Industrial > Maintenance Oil > Hydraulic Oil. Ein ganz wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringt der Test der Gabel durch Cycleholix.
Es gibt verschiedene Quellen mit Angaben zu verschiedenen Ölen wie:​
mtbr forum -- Formula Thirty Three fork​
Dark Side -- Fork Oil Viscosity​
GasGas Riders Club -- Properties of Suspension Fluids - Sorted by Viscosity at 40C ​
radtechnik -- Öldaten nach Viskosität 20°C sortiert​
http://mahonkin.com/~milktree/motorcycles/oil-weight-script/oil-weight.pl​
Peter Verdone Designs -- Low Speed Damping, Suspension Oils​
Schlussendlich möchte ich zwei bis drei Öle von z.B. r.s.p, ROCK OIL, Putoline, Motorex, Red Line usw. haben, um mir bisher folgendes zu mischen:​
Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ 01​
5W
15W
Rock Shox Federbeinöl 3 WT
Rock Shox Gabelöl Pike 0-W30
Rock Shox Reverb Entlüftungskit inkl. Hydraulik Öl W2,5
Maxima® Maxum4 Extra 15W-50-Öl
Ohlins 01304-01
Motul VI400



FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Anleitungen zur Gabel findet ihr im Übrigen hier: http://www.formula-italy.com/en/support-downloads


der Verweis Thirtyfive Fork Questionnaire geht nicht.

​


----------



## rakoth (29. Juli 2018)

Motorex Racing Fork Oil 2,5W kann ich empfehlen


----------



## CosmicSports (30. Juli 2018)

Idemitsu kann prinzipiell über jeden Händler bestellt werden. Die Kartusche ist speziell mit diesem Öl designt. Durch verschiedene Zusätze ergeben sich bei Ölen sehr unterschiedliche Dämpfungseigenschaften, durch Mischung können diese in den seltensten Fällen erreicht werden. Den Hinweis auf den defekten Link haben wir an Formula weitergegeben.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## PackElend (30. Juli 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Idemitsu kann prinzipiell über jeden Händler bestellt werden


aber unter welchen Produktnamen kann ich es bestellen, denn Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ 01 ist nirgends zu finden. 



CosmicSports schrieb:


> Den Hinweis auf den defekten Link haben wir an Formula weitergegeben.


merci


----------



## CosmicSports (30. Juli 2018)

PackElend schrieb:


> aber unter welchen Produktnamen kann ich es bestellen, denn Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ 01 ist nirgends zu finden.
> 
> 
> merci



Ich kann dir die Artikelnummer geben, dies ist die "SB-B009-00" mit dieser kann jeder Händler das Öl bei uns ordern. Das Öl hat kaum jemand Online gelistet, falls dies deine Frage war, da wirst du explizit nachfragen müssen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Juli 2018)

Moin, an meiner 35 wollte ich letztens einen kleinen Service machen, dazu muss ja das Casting runter. Als ich den Rebound-Knopf abziehen wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass dieser extrem fest sitzt. Ich hab ihn selbst mit einem Stück Schlauch und einer Gripzange nicht rausbekommen 

Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem Hebel der Steckachse (kann man ja abziehen). Bisher habe ich ihn drin gelassen, weil ich das Vorderrad zum Transport im Auto immer ausbauen muss. Langsam fängt er aber an zu klappern, deswegen soll er jetzt raus.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder einfach Pech gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (30. Juli 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Moin, an meiner 35 wollte ich letztens einen kleinen Service machen, dazu muss ja das Casting runter. Als ich den Rebound-Knopf abziehen wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass dieser extrem fest sitzt. Ich hab ihn selbst mit einem Stück Schlauch und einer Gripzange nicht rausbekommen
> 
> Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem Hebel der Steckachse (kann man ja abziehen). Bisher habe ich ihn drin gelassen, weil ich das Vorderrad zum Transport im Auto immer ausbauen muss. Langsam fängt er aber an zu klappern, deswegen soll er jetzt raus.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks oder einfach Pech gehabt ?



Der Reboundhebel kann im Zweifelsfalle mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher, oder besser, einem Reifenheber entfernt werden. Der Sitz ist hier bewusst fest gewählt, dass es nicht wie bei Gabeln anderer Hersteller zu einem Verlust des Drehreglers kommt.

Der Steckachshebel kann vorsichtig von der Gegenseite mit einem langen Inbus hinausgeschoben werden. Bei erneuter Montage etwas Fett verwenden, dann sollte es diese Probleme auch nicht mehr geben.

Dein CosmicSports Team


----------



## Nordender (30. Juli 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Idemitsu kann prinzipiell über jeden Händler bestellt werden. Die Kartusche ist speziell mit diesem Öl designt. Durch verschiedene Zusätze ergeben sich bei Ölen sehr unterschiedliche Dämpfungseigenschaften, durch Mischung können diese in den seltensten Fällen erreicht werden. Den Hinweis auf den defekten Link haben wir an Formula weitergegeben.
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Interessant. In seinen Videotutorials gibt Formula die Empfehlung für Öl mit der Visko 5w30 gemischt mit Ballistol.

Was kostet das Idemitso Öl bei euch und in welchen Gebindegrößen bietet Ihr das an?


----------



## CosmicSports (30. Juli 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Interessant. In seinen Videotutorials gibt Formula die Empfehlung für Öl mit der Visko 5w30 gemischt mit Ballistol.
> 
> Was kostet das Idemitso Öl bei euch und in welchen Gebindegrößen bietet Ihr das an?



Du solltest bitte beachten, dass es da um das Schmieröl geht, und nicht um das Öl für die Kartusche.

Das Idemitsu bekommen wir in Gebinden von 250ml, die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung sind 18,-€, den Preis beim Händler müsstest du bitte dort anfragen.

Dein Cosmic Sports Service Team


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juli 2018)

Der Innensechskant der Achse nudelt leider sehr schnell aus, dann musst Du vor dem aufschlagen von der anderen Seite aus der „Überdrehung“ raus.

@CosmicSports gibt es den Bladder inzwischen einzeln und ist der lieferbar? Mag keine ganze Kartusche kaufen, zumal deren Platzen wohl ein bekanntes Problem sei?


----------



## Xayok (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports gibt es den Bladder inzwischen einzeln und ist der lieferbar? Mag keine ganze Kartusche kaufen, zumal deren Platzen wohl ein bekanntes Problem sei?



Hast du ein paar mehr Informationen zu den geplatzten Kartuschen? Fahre eine Selva und habe davon bisher nichts mitbekommen? 

Grüße


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/formula-thirtyfive-27-5.772815/page-16#post-15212528


----------



## Pyrphoros (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Der Innensechskant der Achse nudelt leider sehr schnell aus, dann musst Du vor dem aufschlagen von der anderen Seite aus der „Überdrehung“ raus.
> 
> @CosmicSports gibt es den Bladder inzwischen einzeln und ist der lieferbar? Mag keine ganze Kartusche kaufen, zumal deren Platzen wohl ein bekanntes Problem sei?




witzig, von einem bisher bekannten Fall (deinem) auf ein bekanntes Problem zu schließen


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

witzig, von einer aussage darauf zu schliessen, dass sie selbst geschlossen wurde.
witzig auch, dass das jemand sagt, der den Nachfolger fährt, wo das vermutlich gefixt wurde.

wurde auf anfrage nach dem bladder von cosmicsports gesagt.


----------



## CosmicSports (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> witzig, von einer aussage darauf zu schliessen, dass sie selbst geschlossen wurde.
> witzig auch, dass das jemand sagt, der den Nachfolger fährt, wo das vermutlich gefixt wurde.
> 
> wurde auf anfrage nach dem bladder von cosmicsports gesagt.



CosmicSports hat hierzu nichts gesagt. Falls hier eine solche Aussage getroffen wurde, würden uns die entsprechenden Aufzeichnungen interessieren. Entsprechend könnten wir uns auch um eine Bearbeitung des Problems kümmern.

Dein Cosmic ServiceTeam


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

stammt von meinem Händler aus Teningen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> stammt von meinem Händler aus Teningen...



Dann würden uns auch dort die Aufzeichnungen interessieren. Wir haben uns mit der Anfrage nach einer Lösungsmöglichkeit an Italien gewendet. Für eine schnelle Bearbeitung lohnt sich aber eine direkte Kontaktaufnahme mit unserem Service. Wir können nur an Problemen arbeiten, die uns bekannt sind. Trotz umfangreicher Suche sind uns keine weiteren Probleme mit geplatzten Kartuschen bekannt, seit wir die Garantie- und Serviceabwicklung von Formula übernommen haben.

Dein CosmicSports Team


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte den Service in Teningen machen lassen - der hatte glaube ich mit Timo? telefoniert.
Er hat mir die Gabel erstmal so geflickt - aber Stand damals war, Bladder gibt es nicht einzeln nur die teure Kartusche, sei ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## Pyrphoros (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> sei ein bekanntes Problem.



Klassische Händleraussage würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## CosmicSports (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Service in Teningen machen lassen - der hatte glaube ich mit Timo? telefoniert.
> Er hat mir die Gabel erstmal so geflickt - aber Stand damals war, Bladder gibt es nicht einzeln nur die teure Kartusche, sei ein bekanntes Problem.



Bei uns kam keinerlei Service Anfrage diesbezüglich an. Ohne Information über einen zerstörten Bladder fragen wir auch nicht nach Ersatz. Wie oben bereits beschrieben, wenn es eine entsprechende Serviceanfrage gegeben hätte, gäbe es darüber bei uns Informationen. Das Problem ist in dieser Form nicht bekannt und nicht dokumentiert.
Die Aussage wird nicht wahrer, wenn du sie häufiger wiederholst. In deinem Interesse wäre eine bei uns dokumentierte Serviceanfrage, damit eine Lösung gefunden werden kann.

Dein CosmicSports Team


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

ist mir für die Gabel ehrlich gesagt zu teuer inzwischen, die noch einzuschicken und reparieren zu lassen. Garantie ist leider rum.

Und es war ja auch keine Service Anfrage, sondern er wollte das Teil kaufen.


----------



## CosmicSports (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ist mir für die Gabel ehrlich gesagt zu teuer inzwischen, die noch einzuschicken und reparieren zu lassen. Garantie ist leider rum.
> 
> Und es war ja auch keine Service Anfrage, sondern er wollte das Teil kaufen.



Wenn kein Interesse an einer Reparatur oder der Lösung des Defektes besteht, dann sind die Beiträge wohl hinfällig.


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

finde ich nicht.
ich habe die gabel gekauft - als ein problem auftrat war ich bei dem händler der mir die gabel macht, der sagte mit der bladder sei geplatzt, ein bekanntes problem laut cosmic - wie gesagt, aussage von ihm - und die ganze kartusche sei nicht lieferbar und teuer.

für mich ist es dann nicht mehr attraktiv mehr als 300 euro in eine (nonboost) gabel zu stecken, die hier z.T. neu für 500-600 euro im bikemarkt gehandelt wird. er hat sie mir gefixt - auf seine weise, was ich klasse fand. für mich sind die formulas jedoch nach den Erfahrungen mit Haltbarkeit und Ersatzteilen erledigt. diese Erfahrung finde ich ist schon erwähnenswert. nicht schön für formula, kann ich verstehen, für mich aber auch nicht.

Ich habe die Whatsapp des Händlers gefunden: 

"Die Formula hatte ich fast fertig, da ist aus dem Bladder/Gummibalg der Kartusche ein Ölstrahl raus gespritzt. Da war ein ganz kleines Loch, sieht aus wie ein Fehler im Gummi. Habe Schnappi bei Cosmic Sports angerufen. Das Problem ist bekannt aber den Gummi gibt es nicht einzeln nur die ganze Kartusche für über 300 Euro und die ist nicht mal lieferbar."


----------



## CosmicSports (31. Juli 2018)

Wenn kein Interesse an einer Reparatur oder der Lösung des Defektes besteht, dann sind die Beiträge wohl hinfällig.

Wenn ein Interesse besteht, dann wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du auf die Angebote eingehst, die dir unterbreitet werden, dies wurde dir oben mehrfach angeboten.

Da du dies nun mehrfach abgelehnt hast, scheint scheinbar kein Interesse an einer Lösung vorzuliegen. Es wäre also hilfreich, wenn du dich entscheidest was du möchtest.

"Das Problem ist bekannt" stimmt so nicht, inwiefern der Anruf stattgefunden hat, ist leider nicht mehr abschließend klärbar. Jedenfalls haben wir bisher keine defekte Kartusche bekommen, mit der wir eine Kulanz oder Garantieleistung abwickeln könnten.

Wenn bei dir also eine Lösung des Problems gewünscht ist, kann ich dich nur wiederholt darum bitten eine Serviceanfrage zu stellen bzw. stellen zu lassen.

Dein CosmicSports Team


----------



## Ahija (31. Juli 2018)

Kurz übersetzt: Ob du behindert bist, @RaceFace67 ?!
Es steht seit vielen Nachrichten geschrieben, was du nicht hören und einsehen willst. Deine Sturheit ändert jedoch nichts an den Tatsachen.
Was du mit deinem Kumpel im Bikeladen verkaspert hast, interessiert im offiziellen Austausch von Teilen oder Garantieansprüchen niemanden. Auch nicht Cosmic Sports.
Wenn es dich interessiert, NICHT ob du es reparieren lassen willst, solltest du eine e-Mail an Cosmic Sports schicken. Ganz einfach.

Meine Güte - wie oft wurdest du als Kind fallen gelassen?! 
Sorry das ich mich da einmischen muss - aber sowas geht mir gehörig auf den Pinsel.

@CosmicSports Hut ab an die contenance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PackElend (31. Juli 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was du mit deinem Kumpel im Bikeladen verkaspert hast


wenn er sagt wie er das im Gummi Repariert hat, dann schon 


RaceFace67 schrieb:


> a war ein ganz kleines Loch, sieht aus wie ein Fehler im Gummi.


----------



## avant (31. Juli 2018)

... bisher habe ich Formula/Cosmic Sports bei meinen Serviceanfragen in der Vergangenheit als sehr kulant empfunden - einfach mal eine eMail den Service. Sich nach einer solchen Aufforderung seitens Cosmic Sports zu zieren hat für mich schon ein Gschmäckle ;-) 
Die 10 min wären es mir wert ...


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Kurz übersetzt: Ob du behindert bist, @RaceFace67 ?!
> @CosmicSports Hut ab an die contenance


Da musst Du wohl noch ein wenig üben.


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

avant schrieb:


> ... bisher habe ich Formula/Cosmic Sports bei meinen Serviceanfragen in der Vergangenheit als sehr kulant empfunden - einfach mal eine eMail den Service. Sich nach einer solchen Aufforderung seitens Cosmic Sports zu zieren hat für mich schon ein Gschmäckle ;-)
> Die 10 min wären es mir wert ...



Ich ziere mich nicht - für mich war die vergangene Anfrage - von meinem Händler - nur eben eine solche Service-Anfrage gewesen. Und dass jetzt eine erneute Anfrage, nach Post im Forum auf einmal anders behandelt wird verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Aber gut, ich scheine mit meiner Meinung dazu in der Minderheit zu sein und bin dann mal hier raus. Versuch ich es halt nochmal bei Cosmic.


----------



## avant (31. Juli 2018)

@RaceFace67 *Daumen*
Dinge passieren und schlechter kann es ja nicht werden. Cosmic/Formula verdienen einen zweiten Anlauf. Wie schon geschrieben, meine Erfahrungen sind sehr gut


----------



## Ahija (31. Juli 2018)

Junge du "zitierst" eine WhatsApp Nachricht von deinem Bikebuddy - behauptest dieser hätte eine Anfrage an Cosmic Sports gestellt und alles was du zur Verifizierung vorbringst ist ein "ich glaube Timo?".

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß Cosmic Sports ist. Aber wenn die mehr als 3 Mitarbeiter haben, würde mich das schwer wundern wenn sich jemand an den Fall erinnern würde.
Also schick eine e-Mail an Cosmic oder lass uns mit deinem Einzelfall in Ruhe. Manche hier haben dieses Forum abonniert um über Themen der Gabel informiert zu werden oder sich darüber auszutauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

nur weil ich mit meinem händler (mit dem ich noch nie gefahren bin) per whatsapp schreibe ist es noch nicht mein bikebuddy.
Den Namen habe ich präzisiert.
Ich hätte das als Austausch verstanden, aber tausch Du Dich ruhig anders aus. Hat ja auch nichts mit Information zu tun, ich lass Dich gern über NeoPos philosophieren, CiaoCiao


----------



## Ahija (31. Juli 2018)

Du hast es nicht verstanden und wirst es wohl auch nicht verstehen.
Cosmic Sports braucht, um DIR zu helfen, eine Anfrage von DIR.

Mehr sagen Sie dir seit mehreren Nachrichten nicht.

Ciao Kakao


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Versuch ich es halt nochmal bei Cosmic.



Was schreib ich denn? Magst Dich nochmal aufregen, damit alle die ein Abo haben noch ne Mail bekommen ?


----------



## PackElend (22. September 2018)

Ich versuche mal das Öl Thema zu Ende zu bringen.

Im Handbuch steht geschrieben, man benötigt Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ01 and Lubricating Oil Ballistol.


Nordender schrieb:


> Interessant. In seinen Videotutorials gibt Formula die Empfehlung für Öl mit der Visko 5w30 gemischt mit Ballistol.


wo findest du dann diese Angabe?



CosmicSports schrieb:


> Du solltest bitte beachten, dass es da um das Schmieröl geht, und nicht um das Öl für die Kartusche.


Dies ist auch klar erwähnt:


> For the cartridge use only hydraulic oil Idemitsu OJ01.
> 
> For the air spring chamber use a mix composed by 50 % of Idemitsu OJ01 and 50% by Ballistol.
> 
> For the legs lubrication, use a mix composed by 50 % of Idemitsu OJ01 and 50% by Ballistol





PackElend schrieb:


> Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ 01 ist nirgends zu finden.


aber mit Hilfe der


CosmicSports schrieb:


> Artikelnummer ..., dies ist die "SB-B009-00"


habe ich OJ RACING FORK OIL (250 ML) bei Top Fun gefunden.

Die Werte zu Viskosität habe ich dann bei  Dark Side und Sherco USA gefunden:
Viskosität bei 40º C  --> 15.06 mm2
Viskosität bei 100ºC --> 3.472
Viskositätsindex --> 106

Für Ballistol Öl bin ich auch fündig geworden, Ballistol stellt das MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET zu Verfügung, darin sind die Viskositäten von 10 °C bis 50 °C angegeben. Den Wert für 100 °C kann man auf Anton Paar oder Core Laboratories interpolieren.
10 °C  73.2
20 °C  41.8
30 °C  28.0
40 °C 19.5
50 °C 13.9
interpoliert: 100 °C 4.26 bis 4.301
Einzig der auf Wikipedia erwähnte Korrosionsschutz müsste man noch mal getrennt diskutieren.


----------



## swoosh999 (22. September 2018)

Danke dir für den Aufwand.
Die Kartusche lasse ich immer von Formula bzw. Cosmic direkt servicen.

Für Luftkammer und Lower Legs nehme ich seit Jahren 100% Fox Gold und es funktioniert im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wie geschmiert


----------



## PackElend (22. September 2018)

So ich habe mich nun mal ganz tief rein gekniet und habe für alle mein Komponenten mal die Öle gesammelt und deren Eigenschaften und mache mich nun auf die Suche nach 2 Ölen mit denen ich alles mischen kann.
Vielleicht hilft es jemand anderem weiter oder jemand hat noch ein Kommentar dazu. Es wird alles in der Unterhaltung Die Misschung machts, zwei drei Öle für alles: Alles in einem für Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattel abgehandelt.


----------



## röma (1. Oktober 2018)

hallo wissende,

ich habe eine 35EX die als aftermarkt gabel ausgeliefert wurde. bei dieser wurden 2 10mm und 2 20mm spacer mitgeliefert. das macht mir keinen reim. ich lese immer nur was von 170-180mm und ausserdem braucht es doch auch nur einen spacer zum traveln. mir käme es aber sehr entgegen wenn ich auf 160mm runter käme. 

bin bei formula gabeln totaler anfänger, also bitte verzeihen wenn das alte hüte sind. in den anleitungen habe dazu aber nichts finden können.

schöne grüße,

marc


----------



## der freed (1. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn es wirklich eine EX ist, dann geht da laut Formula auch nur 170/180.

Genau bei der 170mm ist ein kleiner Ring verbaut. 
Vielleicht gibt es halt nur ein Zubehör Tütchen das Formula bereitlegt die dann EX und nicht EX Modelle abdeckt?


----------



## röma (2. Oktober 2018)

hm, schade....


----------



## röma (2. Oktober 2018)

also ich habe gerade den 2cm spacher ohne gegenwehr der gabel eingebaut, mal schauen ob das fährt... habe ich eien denkfehler gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-BBG (4. Oktober 2018)

röma schrieb:


> also ich habe gerade den 2cm spacher ohne gegenwehr der gabel eingebaut, mal schauen ob das fährt... habe ich eien denkfehler gemacht?


Rein offiziell dürfte man ja nur den kleinen 1cm Spacer verbauen...was sagt denn der jetzt gemessene Federweg und wie verhält die gabel sich?


----------



## röma (4. Oktober 2018)

also ich habe nur noch 155mm platz Standrohr gemessen... evtl ist die Negativfeder zu lang für kürzere Federwege. Ich habe dann wieder auf 170mm umgerüstet. da Stehen übrigens aber auch nur noch 165mm am Standrohr zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max-BBG (5. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du die Tauchrohre etwas aus dem Casting ziehen um die 170 zu bekommen? Bei mir müssten es exakt 170mm von Abstreifern zu Gabelkrone sein(was man ja eigentlich theoretisch nicht komplett ausnutzen kann?)


----------



## röma (5. Oktober 2018)

ich denke schon, muss ich später mal probieren.


----------



## SerpentrasD (9. Oktober 2018)

PackElend schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das Öl Thema zu Ende zu bringen.
> 
> Im Handbuch steht geschrieben, man benötigt Hydraulic Oil Idemitsu OJ01 and Lubricating Oil Ballistol.
> 
> ...


Super , danke für diese Mühe .

Hast du zufällig auch herausgefunden wo man die Spritze bekommt mit dem Aufsatz um die Kartusche zu befüllen? Das habe ich selbst bei Cosmic nicht gefunden. Da ist die Übersicht aber auch ziemlich für den Eimer was Formula angeht.


----------



## CosmicSports (9. Oktober 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Super , danke für diese Mühe .
> 
> Hast du zufällig auch herausgefunden wo man die Spritze bekommt mit dem Aufsatz um die Kartusche zu befüllen? Das habe ich selbst bei Cosmic nicht gefunden. Da ist die Übersicht aber auch ziemlich für den Eimer was Formula angeht.



Das hat in dem Bezug auch seine Gründe, da ein Ölaustausch in der Kartusche normalerweise nicht vorgesehen ist. Die Kartusche ist quasi wartungsfrei, sollten damit Probleme auftreten ist ein Einsenden nahezu unausweichlich.

Möglicherweise wird der Anschlussstutzen (SB-A047-01) dennoch in naher Zukunft auch über den Handel zur Verfügung stehen. Aktuell ist dieser Artikel nur vom Händler auf Nachfrage zu beziehen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## SerpentrasD (9. Oktober 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Das hat in dem Bezug auch seine Gründe, da ein Ölaustausch in der Kartusche normalerweise nicht vorgesehen ist. Die Kartusche ist quasi wartungsfrei, sollten damit Probleme auftreten ist ein Einsenden nahezu unausweichlich.
> 
> Möglicherweise wird der Anschlussstutzen (SB-A047-01) dennoch in naher Zukunft auch über den Handel zur Verfügung stehen. Aktuell ist dieser Artikel nur vom Händler auf Nachfrage zu beziehen.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Vielen dank für diese Rückmeldung.

Nun da Formula selbst zum Warten der Gabeln mehr oder weniger ein Video online hat um die Kartusche neu zu füllen bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen das es nicht vorgesehen ist.

Das Problem das ich hier aber auch sehe ist wenn man zu häufig das CTS gewechselt hat wird Öl in der Kartusche fehlen, selbst wenn alles noch recht frisch ist.

Da ich heut so oder so bei meinem LBS bin kann ich mit dieser Nummer das Teil bekommen also vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hello

Eine Frage: ist es richtig das der einzige Unterschied zwischen 35er und Selva 100 VS 110(Boost) ist und bei der Selva 3 Druckstufendinger zur Verfügung stehen welche es für die 35 nicht gibt?

Bin am überlegen mir eine 160/170 mm Luft Endurogabel anzuschaffen, und ich will die Beste


----------



## rakoth (11. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Eine Frage: ist es richtig das der einzige Unterschied zwischen 35er und Selva 100 VS 110(Boost) ist und bei der Selva 3 Druckstufendinger zur Verfügung stehen welche es für die 35 nicht gibt?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir eine 160/170 mm Luft Endurogabel anzuschaffen, und ich will die Beste



Die CTS passen bei beiden. Ansonsten ja, boost und etwas mehr steifigkeit bei der Selva  ist der einzige Unterschied.

Ob 160 oder 170 musst Du vorher wissen, da die EX von 170-180 geht und die normale Selva bis 160.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerpentrasD (11. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Eine Frage: ist es richtig das der einzige Unterschied zwischen 35er und Selva 100 VS 110(Boost) ist und bei der Selva 3 Druckstufendinger zur Verfügung stehen welche es für die 35 nicht gibt?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir eine 160/170 mm Luft Endurogabel anzuschaffen, und ich will die Beste



Ich nehme an du redest von den CTS , die passen sogar in die XC Gabel 33. Der große Unterschied zur neusten Selva wird die doppelte Luftkammer sein. Diese ist nur in der Selva R vorhanden und haben die 2018 oder älteren Gabeln nicht. 
Dort entfällt bei der R die negativ Stahlfeder und man hat ein zweites Ventil extra für die negativ Kammer. 
Alles andere bleibt gleich.


----------



## Pyrphoros (11. Oktober 2018)

SerpentrasD schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du redest von den CTS , die passen sogar in die XC Gabel 33. Der große Unterschied zur neusten Selva wird die doppelte Luftkammer sein. Diese ist nur in der Selva R vorhanden und haben die 2018 oder älteren Gabeln nicht.
> Dort entfällt bei der R die negativ Stahlfeder und man hat ein zweites Ventil extra für die negativ Kammer.
> Alles andere bleibt gleich.



stimmt mWn so auch nicht ganz

Unterschied Selva zu 35, ist neben boost, auch ein komplett überarbeitetes Casting. 
da wurde doch das HEXdesign integriert.
ansonsten dürften beide (alle drei, inkl. 33), ein technisch identisches Innenleben besitzen.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (11. Oktober 2018)

Und nicht zu vergessen das Gewicht. Die 35er wiegen je nach Ausführung unter oder um die 1.800gr. Die Selvas knacken die 2kg Marke.


----------



## SerpentrasD (11. Oktober 2018)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> stimmt mWn so auch nicht ganz
> 
> Unterschied Selva zu 35, ist neben boost, auch ein komplett überarbeitetes Casting.
> da wurde doch das HEXdesign integriert.
> ansonsten dürften beide (alle drei, inkl. 33), ein technisch identisches Innenleben besitzen.


Das sollte offensichtlich sein aber es gibt genug Menschen die auch nicht in der Praxis boost merken. Das gleiche bei der Steifigkeit.
Ich bezog mich auf Selva vs Selva R da gibt's keine weiteren Unterschiede.

Meine 650b 180mm EX wiegt unter 2 kg aber ich brauche das ILS auch nicht an der Gabel.


----------



## Pyrphoros (11. Oktober 2018)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen das Gewicht. Die 35er wiegen je nach Ausführung unter oder um die 1.800gr. Die Selvas knacken die 2kg Marke.



klar, das Gewicht steigt mit Boost. Das betrifft jedoch alle vergleichbare Gabeln im Markt


----------



## swoosh999 (11. Oktober 2018)

Pyrphoros schrieb:


> Unterschied Selva zu 35, ist neben boost, auch ein komplett überarbeitetes Casting.
> da wurde doch das HEXdesign integriert.
> Ansonsten dürften beide (alle drei, inkl. 33), ein technisch identisches Innenleben besitzen.



Cool..das heißt ich werde meine "alte" 35er EX mit der neuen Luftkammer der Selva R mit zwei Luftkammern upgraden
können 

Bzgl. dem Wechsel des CTS sehe ich es genauso wie @SerpentrasD:
Es geht unweigerlich Öl verloren und damit Luft in die Kartusche,
was ein entlüften und befüllen nötig macht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerpentrasD (11. Oktober 2018)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Cool..das heißt ich werde meine "alte" 35er EX mit der neuen Luftkammer der Selva R mit zwei Luftkammern upgraden
> können
> 
> Bzgl. dem Wechsel des CTS sehe ich es genauso wie @SerpentrasD:
> ...


Hehe dafür brauchst du aber dann auch das Selva R Casting da das Ventil auf der unteren Seite ist  :-D

Ich habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Händler Erhalten das er herausgefunden hat welches Teil zum Befüllen nötig ist. Die angebene Nummer von Cosmic stimmt nicht mit dem Anschlusstutzen. Der Verkäufer wusste selbst nicht was es ist , mussten erst in der Werkstatt nach fragen :O .


----------



## Pyrphoros (11. Oktober 2018)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Cool..das heißt ich werde meine "alte" 35er EX mit der neuen Luftkammer der Selva R mit zwei Luftkammern upgraden
> können



das denke ich nicht. soweit ich weiß, ist das innenleben schon anders ausgelegt, zwischen 35 und Selva. 
deshalb sagte ich ja "technisch ident", nicht gleich


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2018)

Das heißt also in Kurzform:  Selva hat das bessere Innenleben, die bessere Dämpfung die man ich nicht besser anpassen kann und ist steifer?
Somit nicht F35 kaufen sondern Selva ? Und diese wiederum gibt es nur mit Boost?


----------



## Pyrphoros (11. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das heißt also in Kurzform:  Selva hat das bessere Innenleben, die bessere Dämpfung die man ich nicht besser anpassen kann und ist steifer?
> Somit nicht F35 kaufen sondern Selva ? Und diese wiederum gibt es nur mit Boost?



habe ich alles so nicht gesagt.
sie sind vom aufbau her beide gleich, aber halt doch anders.
und die Dämpfung kann bei beiden über die CTS Ventile angepasst werden.
ob die eine nun "besser" ist oder nicht?! das merken wir Hobbetten doch eh nicht 

edit: wenn du auf Wiederverkauf setzen möchtest, würde ich die Selva nehmen. Boost ist mittlerweile der etablierte "must-have" Standard. 
und wie hat ein weiser Mann einst gesagt: "....neu ist immer besser"


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Oktober 2018)

Bisher war Formula sehr darauf bedacht alle Neuerungen Rückwärstkompatibel zu gestalten. Sprich, Innenleben von 35 und Selva sind gleich, die wichtigen Daten am Casting/Standrohr, nämlich Gewinde, Innenabmessungen etc auch.

Im Artikel unten sieht es so aus, als würde die Lufteinheit kein anderes Casting benötigen. Ich glaube soetwas auch mal gelesen zu haben. Müsste also sowohl in einem Casting einer "alten" Selva, wie auch in dem einer 35 passen. Ob einzeln erhältlich, ist eine andere Frage. Ich mag nebenbei die Stahl Negativfeder durchaus.
https://singletrackworld.com/2018/07/formula-goes-uber-premium-with-the-new-selva-r-fork/

Also, der einzige Unterschied ist wirklich die Boost Einbaubreite und eine etwas höhere Steifigkeit (und Gewicht) der Selva gegenüber der 35. Alle Neuerungen der Selva passen bisher in die 35.
Du kannst den Kauf also von deinem laufradsatz abhängig machen. Adapter von 100x15 auf 110x15 sind allerdings erhältlich, was die Selva auch für non Boost nicht ausschließt.


----------



## bastitone (5. November 2018)

So genug gesucht, in Tests und Verkauf Seiten steht was anderes wie im Handbuch und Forum, suche bringt komischerweise auch nix.
Ist die EX mit 203 er Bremsscheibe fahrbar oder ist der 180 Sticker auf dem Casting ernstzunehmen?


----------



## rakoth (5. November 2018)

bastitone schrieb:


> So genug gesucht, in Tests und Verkauf Seiten steht was anderes wie im Handbuch und Forum, suche bringt komischerweise auch nix.
> Ist die EX mit 203 er Bremsscheibe fahrbar oder ist der 180 Sticker auf dem Casting ernstzunehmen?



Ich fahr sie mit 203, alles ohne Probleme. Wird auch so bei propain ausgeliefert, das passt also


----------



## Lorebo (6. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand schonmal eine Formula ThirtyFive (non EX!) von 180mm auf 140mm getravelt?


----------



## Freeeezer (6. November 2018)

Es gibt keine non-EX mit 180mm, die endet bei 160mm.


----------



## malolo (16. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hat noch einer einen 10 mm Spacer zum Traveln übrig und würde ihn mir verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (18. November 2018)

bei BC haben sie welche übrig.


----------



## bummel42 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe meine 35 in ein Stanton eingebaut. So weit, so spannend. ;-)
Leider musste ich beim Einbau feststellen, dass die Gabel anscheinend nicht mit den Superstar Steuersätzen (EC44/40) kompatibel ist. Der Gabelschaft schliff immer an der unteren Einpresshülse des Steuersatzes. Eine Cane Creek 40 funktionierte problemlos.
Der Superstar funktionierte aber in Verbinung mit einer Pike, es scheint also nur die erst erwähnte Kompi nicht zu harmonieren.


----------



## bummel42 (19. Dezember 2018)

P.S. Auch wenn BC soviele Spacer hat, dass sie die verkaufen....
Ich suche einen 10mm und 20mm zum reduzieren des Federweges.
Wenn jemand so etwas loswerden möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## yeeehaaa (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß es ist nicht so gewollt, aber ich habe jetzt Fox Fluid (das Blaue) in meiner Selva zum schmieren verwendet.  Sind Folgeschäden zu erwarten? Eigentlich gehe ich davon aus, dass es keine Probleme macht, da bei anderen Gabeln und Dämpfern die selben Anforderungen bestehen. Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen was die Schwarmintelligenz denkt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Dezember 2018)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist nicht so gewollt, aber ich habe jetzt Fox Fluid (das Blaue) in meiner Selva zum schmieren verwendet.  Sind Folgeschäden zu erwarten? Eigentlich gehe ich davon aus, dass es keine Probleme macht, da bei anderen Gabeln und Dämpfern die selben Anforderungen bestehen. Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen was die Schwarmintelligenz denkt.


Einfach mal ausprobieren 
Was soll passieren?
N Kumpel hat sich für den Service der 35 das Ballistol mit dem Öl (wie von F empfohlen) im Glas angemischt, 2 Sachen sind aufgefallen: 
Zum einen trennt sich die Emulsion nach ner gewissen Standzeit wieder, zum anderen haben sich Flocken gebildet im Winter/bei Kälte,war alles in dem Glas zu beobachten ...
Entscheide selbst ob du so ne Brühe in der Gabel haben willst...
Da erscheint mir dein Fluid bzw. stinknormales 5erMotoröl (wie bei anderen Gabeln halt auch) wesentlich sympatischer

Guten Rutsch


----------



## yeeehaaa (31. Dezember 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch



Ebenso


----------



## CosmicSports (2. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren
> Was soll passieren?
> N Kumpel hat sich für den Service der 35 das Ballistol mit dem Öl (wie von F empfohlen) im Glas angemischt, 2 Sachen sind aufgefallen:
> Zum einen trennt sich die Emulsion nach ner gewissen Standzeit wieder, zum anderen haben sich Flocken gebildet im Winter/bei Kälte,war alles in dem Glas zu beobachten ...
> ...



Es gibt für den Zweck entsprechendes Öl von Formula, das inzwischen statt Ballistol und dem Kartuschenöl verwendet werden sollte. Bessere Perfomance bei Kälte, bei der es ansonsten wie schon beschrieben zur Kristalliseriung des Ballistol kommen konnte. Zudem Verbesserung der Gleiteigenschaften auch langfristig.

Euer Cosmic Service Team


----------



## JayF (9. Januar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Es gibt für den Zweck entsprechendes Öl von Formula, das inzwischen statt Ballistol und dem Kartuschenöl verwendet werden sollte. Bessere Perfomance bei Kälte, bei der es ansonsten wie schon beschrieben zur Kristalliseriung des Ballistol kommen konnte. Zudem Verbesserung der Gleiteigenschaften auch langfristig.
> 
> Euer Cosmic Service Team



Hi, welches wäre das denn und wo kann es bezogen werden?

Für die Kartusche wird aber immer noch das gleiche Öl verwendet?

Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## CosmicSports (9. Januar 2019)

JayF schrieb:


> Hi, welches wäre das denn und wo kann es bezogen werden?
> 
> Für die Kartusche wird aber immer noch das gleiche Öl verwendet?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

Artikelnummer ist die folgende: SB40207-00
Kann dir jeder bei uns gelistete Händler bestellen, Ende nächste Woche ist wieder ausreichend auf Lager.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayF (9. Januar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Artikelnummer ist die folgende: SB40207-00
> Kann dir jeder bei uns gelistete Händler bestellen, Ende nächste Woche ist wieder ausreichend auf Lager.
> ...



Merci


----------



## bummel42 (20. Januar 2019)

Falls jemand eine 35 für 29"sucht, meine steht zum Verkauf  
Mein Projekt  Hardtail 97 war nicht erfolgreich ..


----------



## crisotop (22. Januar 2019)

Lt. email mit Formula kann man eine EX auch auf 160mm traveln, mechanisch kein Problem, nur die Kennlinie der Luftkammer und somit Federperformance sei dann nicht mehr optimal.
Ich hab bei meiner 27,5" Selva EX mal ca. die Länge von Luftkammer auf Negativfeder gemessen. Falls jemand seine non EX, oder eine 29er Gabel offen hat würde mich das interessieren


----------



## CosmicSports (22. Januar 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Lt. email mit Formula kann man eine EX auch auf 160mm traveln, mechanisch kein Problem, nur die Kennlinie der Luftkammer und somit Federperformance sei dann nicht mehr optimal.
> Ich hab bei meiner 27,5" Selva EX mal ca. die Länge von Luftkammer auf Negativfeder gemessen. Falls jemand seine non EX, oder eine 29er Gabel offen hat würde mich das interessieren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817941



Bei der 35 mit 160mm Federweg wäre der entsprechende Teil 189mm lang. Bei der 2017er 35 mit 160mm 194mm. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## crisotop (1. Februar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Bei der 35 mit 160mm Federweg wäre der entsprechende Teil 189mm lang. Bei der 2017er 35 mit 160mm 194mm.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Danke fürs messen -- das würde ja eine deutlich größere Positiv-Luftkammer bei meiner 170mm EX bedeuten?


----------



## CosmicSports (1. Februar 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Danke fürs messen -- das würde ja eine deutlich größere Positiv-Luftkammer bei meiner 170mm EX bedeuten?



Nein, das sind nur etwa 4 Millimeter, das liegt aber auch an dieser ungewöhnlichen Messweise. Bei der abgebildeten Kolbenstange müssten zum Vergleich zwei 10mm Spacer eingefügt werden.

Dann würden die Längen mit etwa 185, 189 und 194 gegenüberstehen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisotop (4. Februar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Nein, das sind nur etwa 4 Millimeter, das liegt aber auch an dieser ungewöhnlichen Messweise. Bei der abgebildeten Kolbenstange müssten zum Vergleich zwei 10mm Spacer eingefügt werden.
> 
> Dann würden die Längen mit etwa 185, 189 und 194 gegenüberstehen.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team



Bei mir ist ja auch ein 1cm Spacer drinnen (also 170mm Federweg bei der EX)


----------



## CosmicSports (5. Februar 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ja auch ein 1cm Spacer drinnen (also 170mm Federweg bei der EX)



Dann ist es entsprechend weniger, das ist richtig. Daher hatte Formula auf die etwas unterschiedliche Luftkammer hingewiesen.

Dein Cosmic Service


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (5. Februar 2019)

@CosmicSports : welches Fett empfiehlt Formula für die Abstreifer?

Ich kann leider in der Manual der Selva S keine Angabe dazu finden.

EDIT: Könnt ihr mir bitte auch das technische Datenblatt und das MSDS für das Formula FX Öl zuschicken/zur Verfügung stellen?


Grüße
1nk0gn1t0


----------



## CosmicSports (11. Februar 2019)

1nk0gn1t0 schrieb:


> @CosmicSports : welches Fett empfiehlt Formula für die Abstreifer?
> 
> Ich kann leider in der Manual der Selva S keine Angabe dazu finden.
> 
> ...



Formula empfiehlt ein Klüber Fett, wir setzen an der entsprechenden Stelle jedoch seit Jahren ohne Probleme Slick Honey ein. 

Das MSDS haben wir angefragt, technische Informationen stehen zum FX Öl nicht zur Verfügung.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (11. Februar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Formula empfiehlt ein Klüber Fett, wir setzen an der entsprechenden Stelle jedoch seit Jahren ohne Probleme Slick Honey ein.



Habt ihr zufällig auch Erfahrung mit RSP SlickKick an der entsprechenden Stelle?


----------



## *Souly* (2. März 2019)

Ich habe heute versucht meine neue 35 zu öffnen um den Federwegsspacer zu entfernen. Leider kann ich die Schraube unten an der Gabel, welche den Kolben hält nicht heraus drehen. Sie lässt sich zwar drehen, aber schraubt sich nicht aus dem Schaft. Hatte jemand schon das Problem, kann man die Kolben innen gegen halten?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. März 2019)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ich habe heute versucht meine neue 35 zu öffnen um den Federwegsspacer zu entfernen. Leider kann ich die Schraube unten an der Gabel, welche den Kolben hält nicht heraus drehen. Sie lässt sich zwar drehen, aber schraubt sich nicht aus dem Schaft. Hatte jemand schon das Problem, kann man die Kolben innen gegen halten?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Welche Seite, Luft oder Dämpfung?


----------



## rakoth (2. März 2019)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ich habe heute versucht meine neue 35 zu öffnen um den Federwegsspacer zu entfernen. Leider kann ich die Schraube unten an der Gabel, welche den Kolben hält nicht heraus drehen. Sie lässt sich zwar drehen, aber schraubt sich nicht aus dem Schaft. Hatte jemand schon das Problem, kann man die Kolben innen gegen halten?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



Luft abgelassen? Die muss nämlich drin bleiben um die Schraube zu lösen. Danach erst Luft ablassen.
Gleichen Fehler hab ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. März 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Luft abgelassen? Die muss nämlich drin bleiben um die Schraube zu lösen. Danach erst Luft ablassen.
> Gleichen Fehler hab ich auch schon gemacht


Daher meine Frage
Wenn Luftseite, eher voll aufpumpen, wenn Dämpfungsseite ,Luft ablassen. 
In beiden Fällen Gabel komprimieren(zurrgurt z.b.) damit die Kolbenstange innen aufs Casting drückt und somit evtl. am Mitdrehen gehindert wird


----------



## yeeehaaa (3. März 2019)

Ah okay, das erklärt auch meine Schwierigkeiten. Hab's irgendwann mit einer Zange gelöst bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (3. März 2019)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Ah okay, das erklärt auch meine Schwierigkeiten. Hab's irgendwann mit einer Zange gelöst bekommen.


Ich hatte es mal bei ner mattoc.
Manchmal hat man diesbezgl. Pech, meistens machts aber auch ohne Luft keine Probleme,  also war oben die Vorgehensweise mehr Troubleshooting denn Standardvorgehen


----------



## *Souly* (4. März 2019)

Es war die Luftseite und ich hatte die Luft abgelassen, war ich von meinen anderen Gabeln gewohnt. Mit Druck in der Kammer hab ich die Schraube raus bekommen und konnte den Federwegsspacer entfernen. Leider fühlt sich die Gabel, nach dem Zusammenbau, nicht mehr geschmeidig an. Hab die richtige menge Öl eingefüllt, muss man das Öl erst noch verteilen, dass es zu den Buchsen kommt? Habe eigentlich alles nach Anleitung bzw. Anleitungsvideo gemacht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2019)

Hast du die Gabel zusammengeschoben/komprimiert,als du die Bodenschrauben wieder festgezogen hast?


----------



## *Souly* (4. März 2019)

so weit, dass ich das Gefühl hatte das die Kolbenstange am Boden anliegt.


----------



## Msize (31. März 2019)

*Souly* schrieb:


> so weit, dass ich das Gefühl hatte das die Kolbenstange am Boden anliegt.



Hallo

hat sich dein Problem gelöst?
Wie hast du die Gabel wieder geschmeidig bekommen?

Meine 35 EX zickt auch total rum. Nach der letzten Saison (wenig Einsatz, <50h) und einem vollständig Service davor  durch Formula (samt Buchsentausch) ist ein einstellen des Sag unmöglich und nutzen will man ja sowas auch nicht. 
Ich kenne sie ja auch anders. 
Am Öl kann es nicht liegen denn die Luftkammer ist leer.  Habe erstmal balistol pur eingefüllt um zu sehen ob es der Quadring des Luftkolbens ist der bremst. 

Auf der Suche nach Öl und Fett bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. 
Klüberfett hab ich hier gelesen aber die Ölfrage ist offen und macht mich irre. 
Hat irgendjemand schon ein echtes Alternativprodukt anhand der Viskosität und restlichen Eigenschaften ausfindig machen können? Fox gold, 5w40 aber das ist alles wage. Oder? 
Mineralöl wird von Formula verwendet aber 5w40 ist teilsynthetisch... 
Wie hab ihr das gelöst? Bitte auch gerne Antworten von CS und Formula. 

Ach so ohne Luft läuft sie frei und ohne hakelig zu sein durch den Federweg.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. März 2019)

Was heißt denn zickt rum?
Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt dein Problem nicht ganz?


----------



## Msize (1. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn zickt rum?
> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt dein Problem nicht ganz?



Du hast recht, ich hätte es präzisieren sollen. Ich habe gedacht der Kontext mit dem Zitat oben reicht.
Es geht um die hakelige Funktion der Gabel. Sprich das losbrechmoment ist sehr hoch. Nichts mehr vom gewohnt sanften Lauf zu spüren.
EDIT:
Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen das ich das falsche Zitat herangezogen hatte. Gemeint war soul's Aussage darüber.


----------



## Msize (2. April 2019)

Wisst ihr was dazu? 
Schön mal ne schwer laufende Formula gehabt? Würde mir echt helfen. 
Grüße


----------



## rakoth (2. April 2019)

Msize schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was dazu?
> Schön mal ne schwer laufende Formula gehabt? Würde mir echt helfen.
> Grüße


Das ist bei meiner immer ein Zeichen das die Gabel einen Service braucht. Danach ist alles wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (3. April 2019)

Msize schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was dazu?
> Schön mal ne schwer laufende Formula gehabt? Würde mir echt helfen.
> Grüße



Klingt ungewöhnlich und tatsächlich so, als wäre etwas undicht oder nicht richtig verbaut. Entweder zu einem unserer Servicecenter oder in die Zentrale einsenden. Wir sehen uns das gerne einmal an.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Msize (4. April 2019)

Hallo, 

falls es interessiert, die Gabel läuft wieder satt. Service hat geholfen. Also ich kann nur sagen/empfehlen den Service bei Nutzung in staubigen Gebieten öfter durchzuführen als empfohlen. Das Öl und die Schaumstoffringe waren "schwarz". 
Grüße


----------



## matze4t (20. Juni 2019)

Hei.
Bin gerade am Ölwechsel im Casting meiner Formula 35 EX 180 mm (vermutlich aus 2014 / 2015, noch güldene Standrohre aus einem Liteville 601 MK3). 
Hab ich richtig rausgelesen: 
 - Pro Gabelholm kommen 25 ml Öl von unten rein, statt 10 wie im Manual?
 - Ich kann für den Sommer das 50/50 Gemisch nehmen, Ballistol und 5WT Gabelöl oder 5W30 Möl? Fürn Winter nicht ideal, wäre jetzt zweitrangig.
 - Für die Luftkammer nehm ich nur Ballistol? Neopos sind keine drin. Fürn Winter nicht ideal, aber siehe oben...

Danke und Grüße Matze


----------



## Msize (21. Juni 2019)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Bin gerade am Ölwechsel im Casting meiner Formula 35 EX 180 mm (vermutlich aus 2014 / 2015, noch güldene Standrohre aus einem Liteville 601 MK3).
> Hab ich richtig rausgelesen:
> 
> ...



Hey Matze,

 ich habe es an der schwarzen '15er EX so gemacht:
25ml 50/50 Balistol und Motorex 5w40 unten in die Holme. Es gab Diskussionen über Menge und Öl im Forum und daher habe ich mich über Cosmic und Formula rückversichert. 
Neue Empfehlung ist natürlich das Formula eigene Gabelöl. Habe ich ebenfalls gekauft und kommt beim nächsten Service zum Einsatz. Nur zum Vergleich, weil es noch weniger Reibung haben und weniger aufschäumen  soll. 
Ich kann aber vorbehaltlos die obere Ausführung empfehlen (haben die in ihrem eigenen alten Service-Video so beschrieben). Läuft super die Forke. Volumen der "alten" Forke musst du aber noch Mal selber checken, bzw. den Aufbau vergleichen. Ist er gleich wie bei neueren Versionen kannst du auch 25ml reinkippen.

Zur Luftkammer: gleiches Vorgehen wie oben natürlich mit deinem Volumen für die Progressionsanpassung. Ich fahre auch 50/50, bin aber auch kein Winterfahrer. Jedenfalls nicht mit der Kiste.

Das 5WT ist Dämpferöl und gehört nicht in Luftkammer oder Gabelholme zur Schmierung. Für den Dämpfer bitte die originale "Pampe" verwenden da keine haltbaren Angaben zur Viskosität vorliegen und sich die Hersteller auch nochmal unterscheiden. Außer die fährst zum Spaß das Öl frei und schaust selbst was dir taugt...wer die Zeit hat!


----------



## matze4t (21. Juni 2019)

Hei.
Klar, dämpfung bleibt zu. Geht nur um luftkammer und Casting.
Ich hab als Gabelöl noch Fuchs silkolene 5wt, das ist explizit auch für die schmierung im Casting bei offenen ölbädern. Hab ich als 10Wt auch in der alten FOX 36 VAN OB R drin.
Mir im Endeffekt egal, ist sowohl möl 5w30 als auch das silkolene vorhanden.
Gibt's bezüglich Füllmenge denn 35 EX Gabeln die die 25 ml nicht vertragen?
Grüße Matze
P.s: Bei Formula und Cosmic hab ich auch angefragt, nur ob übers lange Wochenende da jemand schafft muss ich abwarten


----------



## Msize (21. Juni 2019)

Hey,

also das 5WT hat nichts mit dem 5W zu tun. Eines ist Viskosität und das andere ist über Temperaturbereich definiert...
Im Zweifelsfall immer Originalmedien einfüllen. Das silikolene Zeug ist doch Schmiermittel für Pneumatikkram oder?

Wie gesagt ich hab das möl genommen.
Auch in der Luftkammer das Gemisch. War früher üblich und die Schmierung sollte auch besser sein. 
Formula empfiehlt ja auch nur noch sein neues Öl einzufüllen. Oben wie unten.

Soll ich dir die Bezeichnungen nochmal raussuchen?

So long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze4t (22. Juni 2019)

Hei.
Das mit den Angaben ist klar.
Das Silkolene Pro RSF ist ein Gabelöl, das eben auch zur Schmierung im Casting ist, wies halt bei offenen Ölbädern manchmal zwangsweise der Fall ist. Der Anwendungsfall "Casting / Buchsen schmieren" ist also explizit eingerechnet.
Egal, ich hab 5W30 da, dann nehm ich das halb / halb mit dem Ballistol, sowohl unten je 25 ml und Luftkammer mal 5 ml.
Thx und Grüße


----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2019)

Fixe Frage in die Runde: Kann ich die 160mm 35 relativ kostengünstig auf die 180er 35 Variante umbauen lassen oder muss viel getauscht werden / geht gar nicht?


----------



## intrasurg (21. Juli 2019)

Geht nicht...


----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2019)

Danke. Dachte man kann den Airshaft tauschen oder sowas


----------



## Bread (19. August 2019)

Ich hab nach einer halben Saison mit knapp 300km auf dem Rad massives Buchsenspiel bei meiner 2015 Formula 35 29". Hatte ich so noch bei keiner meiner Federgabeln.

Lohnt sich ein Service aus eurer Sicht bei der Gabel? Was kostet das inkl. wechseln der Buchsen?


----------



## freetourer (19. August 2019)

Bread schrieb:


> Ich hab nach einer halben Saison mit knapp 300km auf dem Rad massives Buchsenspiel bei meiner 2015 Formula 35 29". Hatte ich so noch bei keiner meiner Federgabeln.
> 
> Lohnt sich ein Service aus eurer Sicht bei der Gabel? Was kostet das inkl. wechseln der Buchsen?



Nach knapp 300km !?

Würde ich reklamieren. Meine 35er haben da nix auffälliges.

Ich hatte das mal bei einer Pike nach relativ wenig km - hat dann auf Garantie ein neues LowerLeg bekommen.

Ansonsten kannst Du bei Cosmic auch einen Buchsentausch im Zuge eines großen Service vornehmen lassen - geht bei RockShox z.B. nicht, da heißt verschlissene Buchsen immer LowerLeg neu.


----------



## Bread (19. August 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nach knapp 300km !?
> 
> Würde ich reklamieren. Meine 35er haben da nix auffälliges.
> 
> ...


Danke - ja, nach knapp 300km. Tracke alles mit Garmin. Hab aber keine Rechnung für die Gabel, von einem User hier neu gekauft, aufgrund von schwerem Unfall erst jetzt eingebaut und gefahren. Da wird wohl nix auf Garantie gehen?


----------



## Ahija (19. August 2019)

Wohl eher nicht auf Garantie, wohl aber über den Service. Ich hatte meine auch privat bezogen und zum Service eingeschickt. Die Gabel wurde dann nach Italien weiterverschifft und dort die Buchsen getauscht. Das alles ohne Aufpreis für mich.
War allerdings noch der vorherige Partner - nicht über Cosmic.


----------



## Bread (19. August 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht auf Garantie, wohl aber über den Service. Ich hatte meine auch privat bezogen und zum Service eingeschickt. Die Gabel wurde dann nach Italien weiterverschifft und dort die Buchsen getauscht. Das alles ohne Aufpreis für mich.
> War allerdings noch der vorherige Partner - nicht über Cosmic.


Und war die Gabel dann dauerhaft in Ordnung, oder sind die Buchsen eine regelmäßige Schwachstelle?


----------



## Ahija (19. August 2019)

Seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit den Buchsen gehabt. Jährlich 1x zum großen Service, sonst bekommt sie keine Pflege außer nem feuchten Lappen. Sorglosgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread (19. August 2019)

Cool. Und nach wie vor mit Performance zufrieden?


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. August 2019)

Habe am WE die 35ex meine Frau auf 2Air umgebaut. Durch ihr geringes Gewicht, zieht die Negativfeser die Gabel bei den geringen Drücken einfach immer ein Stückchen zusammen. 2Air soll da hoffentlich helfen.
Nach längerem Hin und Her mit Cosmic und Formula habe ich die beiden Sets:
SB40215-00: Formula Air Cartridge Kit - long travel 170-180mm Selva R 27.5" +
SB40175-00: Formula Lower Bolts Kit w/ Rebound Knob Selva R bestellt.
Zuerst war die Aussage von Formula, die Sets wären nicht zu 100% kompatibel zu 35, dann auf Nachfrage, was denn 100% bedeuten würden: kann nicht verbaut werden. Also Risiko gegangen und bestellt. Nachdem ich eh einen Reboundknopf benötige, war's mit 133,5 Euro wenigstens einigermaßen erträglich. Zudem hätte ich für den Reboundversteller eh 32,40 Euro berappen müssen. In Summe hat es also ca. nen Hunderter gekostet.

Nicht 100% kompatibel stimmt:
a) die bronzene Abdeckkappe stößt am Kasting an, bevor sie ganz aufgeschraubt ist


. Das lässt sich aber leicht lösen: 

, und
b) der Reboundknopf der Selva ist 16mm länger als bei der 35. 



Eine vorsichtige Trockenmontage ergab keinerlei Schwierigkeiten:
1) Die Dämpferseite ist länger als die Luftseite, sie kann also beim komplett Ausfedern nicht beschädigt werden und
2) Die Luftseite stößt nicht oben am Absatz am Innendurchmesser im Bereich der Gabelkrone an, sie kann also problemlos ganz einfedern. 



Also fertig eingebaut, mit 1 Neopos. Ganz ausgefedert ist das Standrohr ca. 185-190mm lang, d.h. die Negativfeder darf das Kasting ganz leicht zusammenziehen, damit sich der maximale Federweg ergibt. 


So hab ich dann auch befüllt.
Zuerst den Druck der Positivkammer auf den vorherigen Wert eingestellt und dann die Negativkammer soweit befüllt, dass sich die Tauchrohre ca. 5mm einziehen. Das ergibt bei dieser Gabel ca. 10 psi mehr auf der Negativseite.
Ausgiebige Fahrtests stehen noch aus, ein kurzes Herumrollen fühlt sich aber schon mal recht gut an.


----------



## Ahija (19. August 2019)

Bread schrieb:


> Cool. Und nach wie vor mit Performance zufrieden?


Absolut. Hab mir noch ein anderes CTS besorgt was ich testen muss und fahre zwei Neopos. Da werde ich wohl mal auf einen reduzieren und ebenfalls wieder testen.


----------



## Goddi8 (23. August 2019)

@Ahija da wäre ich an Erfahrungen interessiert. Fahre das Blaue CTS (medium) und hatte auch mit 2 Neopos und 5ML Öl begonnen.
Das hat sich eigentlich gut angefühlt aber Federweg von ca. 1.5 bis 2 cm nicht genutzt (160er).
Ich wollte das Öl rausmachen, das hatten aber die beiden Neopos vollständig aufgesaugt. Also Neopos ausgepresst und im Moment nur noch einen drin. 
Achja, Sag ca. 3.5cm, Gewicht 75-80kg


----------



## Ahija (23. August 2019)

Bezüglich des Öls und der Neopos hatte ich eine Anfrage an Cosmic oder den Vorgänger gestellt. Da kam per Mail zurück, dass die Neopos den Platz des Öls einnehmen. Ist ja auch logisch, denn wie du gemerkt hast, saugen sie das Öl auf.
Ich bin von Blau zu Rot zu Blau und jetzt vor kurzem auf Orange gewechselt. Einhergehend habe ich jedoch auch 15kg Körpergewicht verloren, der initiale Grund weshalb ich zum Roten wechseln musste.

Das letzte mal auf Blau, als ich nur einen Neopos testete, gab mir die Gabel zu wenig Support, knickte weg.
Mit zwei Neopos, egal ob mit Blau oder bislang auf Orange, habe ich dieses Gefühl nicht. Bin dann auch bei 155m genutztem Federweg.
Wichtig nicht vergessen: Die Standrohre der 35 sind 165mm frei sichtbar! 5mm Rest sind Bauart bedingt notwendig. Steht hier auch irgendwie im Thema wieso.

Ich brauch einfach noch 2-300km Trails um mich zwischen Blau und Orange zu entscheiden. Mit dem Coil hinten gefällt mir die linearere Kennlinie des Orangenen mehr auf Papier. Deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Blau und Orange kann mein Holzar*** jedoch nicht so einfach herausfühlen.

Sag: 25%, Gewicht 90kg, 2 Neopos, aktuell orangenes CTS.


----------



## Goddi8 (23. August 2019)

Danke. Die 5mm extra sind klar. Das Special Medium - also orange- habe ich auch noch hier. Am Wochenende wird ein wenig gestolpert, ich pack es mal gleich in den Rucksack zum unterwegs wechseln.
Bzgl Öl ja oder neu gibt oder gab es widersprüchliche Aussagen. Ich hatte die Neopos vorher in einer Mattoc, das Schmier(Motor)Öl haben sie nicht so stark aufgesaugt. Das Ballistol ist aber deutlich dünner.


----------



## Goddi8 (25. August 2019)

Update, 1 Neopo und blau taugt mir nicht, 1 Neopo und orange ist deutlich besser.  Mit dem blauen säuft sie mir ab beim Stolpern. Das orange ist da deutlich stabiler, wirklich schnell unterwegs war ich damit noch nicht und auch nix was den Federweg gebraucht hätte. Maximal 140 habe ich genutzt.


----------



## Ahija (26. August 2019)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Update, 1 Neopo und blau taugt mir nicht, 1 Neopo und orange ist deutlich besser.  Mit dem blauen säuft sie mir ab beim Stolpern. Das orange ist da deutlich stabiler, wirklich schnell unterwegs war ich damit noch nicht und auch nix was den Federweg gebraucht hätte. Maximal 140 habe ich genutzt.


Kann ich auf der gestrigen Tour so bestätigen. War noch kein harter Hit dabei, nur mal so nen meter ins Flache. Hab jetzt noch so 1cm Rest. Vll. kann ich noch etwas mit dem Druck runter. Bin glaub ich knapp bei 70psi gewesen. Orange, 1 Neopos, 90kg. 25% Sag, also um die 42mm.


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist grad eine Formula 35 reingelaufen. Hier steht 650b, ist da ein Unterschied in Technik oder Performance zur 29"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (29. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Mir ist grad eine Formula 35 reingelaufen. Hier steht 650b, ist da ein Unterschied in Technik oder Performance zur 29"?



Gleiche Technik, Features und Performance wie die 29er.

Grüße
André


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2019)

mal mitlesen hier 
mitlerweile 2   35er  in meinen Rädern


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Oktober 2019)

Gibts vor dem ersten Einsatz was zu beachten? Wie zb Späne aus den Standrohren rausspülen wie bei den Pikes damals oder ÖL nachfüllen weil Werksseitig zu wenig ? Oä?


----------



## Xayok (29. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gibts vor dem ersten Einsatz was zu beachten? Wie zb Späne aus den Standrohren rausspülen wie bei den Pikes damals oder ÖL nachfüllen weil Werksseitig zu wenig ? Oä?



Späne waren da eigentlich nie ein Problem, aber mehr Öl schadet nie. Bei den Aftermarket Versionen ist normalerweise das entsprechende Öl im Lieferumfang. Unten aufmachen und links und rechts noch ein wenig rein.


----------



## Ahija (29. Oktober 2019)

Hab meine 35 abzugeben. Frisch vom großen Service, wahlweise blaues oder grünes CTS. Schaftlänge 180mm, fachmännisch verlängert auf 210mm.
Fotos und alles weitere per privater Nachricht.

Ersetzt durch eine 180mm Selva EX. Die Formulas sind ne Wucht!


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hab meine 35 abzugeben. Frisch vom großen Service, wahlweise blaues oder grünes CTS. Schaftlänge 180mm, fachmännisch verlängert auf 210mm.
> Fotos und alles weitere per privater Nachricht.
> 
> Ersetzt durch eine 180mm Selva EX. Die Formulas sind ne Wucht!


wo ist da der unterschied?

Ahja, und was hat es mit den CTS auf sich von denen ihr immer schreibt? Gibts da eine Kurzversion für jemand der gerade Haus saniert und keine Zeit hat das WWW Abende lang zu durchforsten _gg_

BZW... kann mir jemand in kurzen Worten diese Graphik erklären:




Ich 95 kg, flott und in hochalpinem Gelände daheim, viele BBS Touren. Fette Sprünge und Drops eher nicht, maximal so 1 m Drop.. Alutech Tofane is das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (29. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wo ist da der unterschied?


35 = Non Boost, max. 160mm Federweg in meiner Variante.
Selva EX = Boost, 180mm Federweg.
Casting ist auch anders laut meinen Informationen.



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ahja, und was hat es mit den CTS auf sich von denen ihr immer schreibt? Gibts da eine Kurzversion für jemand der gerade Haus saniert und keine Zeit hat das WWW Abende lang zu durchforsten _gg_







__





						CTS – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com
				




Hier findest du alles wichtige zu den verschiedenen Modellen.
Kurzum: Beeinflusst die Druckstufe maßgeblich - deutliche Unterschiede spürbar.


----------



## crisotop (30. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wo ist da der unterschied?
> 
> Ahja, und was hat es mit den CTS auf sich von denen ihr immer schreibt? Gibts da eine Kurzversion für jemand der gerade Haus saniert und keine Zeit hat das WWW Abende lang zu durchforsten _gg_
> 
> ...



X-Achse Einfedergeschwindigkeit, Y-Achse Dämpfung der Druckstufe. Mit den unterschiedlichen CTS kannst du die Dämpfung beim Einfedern der Gabel simpel und effektiv verändern, ohne die Gabel öffnen zu müssen. Fürs Bikebergsteigen würde ich zu den "Special" Modulen greifen, die eine stärkere Lowspeed Druckstufe (der "Buckel" zu Beginn) haben -- hält die Gabel bei Steilstücken höher im Federweg und gibt bei harten Schlägen doch Federweg frei. Nachdem die Luftseite meiner Empfindung nach selbst ohne Token sehr progressiv ausfällt, passen die "Regular" CTS nur bei schnellen, "richtigen" Downhillstrecken mit vielen tiefen Schlägen gut.


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> X-Achse Einfedergeschwindigkeit, Y-Achse Dämpfung der Druckstufe. Mit den unterschiedlichen CTS kannst du die Dämpfung beim Einfedern der Gabel simpel und effektiv verändern, ohne die Gabel öffnen zu müssen. Fürs Bikebergsteigen würde ich zu den "Special" Modulen greifen, die eine stärkere Lowspeed Druckstufe (der "Buckel" zu Beginn) haben -- hält die Gabel bei Steilstücken höher im Federweg und gibt bei harten Schlägen doch Federweg frei. Nachdem die Luftseite meiner Empfindung nach selbst ohne Token sehr progressiv ausfällt, passen die "Regular" CTS nur bei schnellen, "richtigen" Downhillstrecken mit vielen tiefen Schlägen gut.


OK, dann nehm ich ein BBS CTS ...


----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> OK, dann nehm ich ein BBS CTS ...



Nimm ein Special Firm und 2 oder 3 NeoPos.

Das sollte dann gut funktionieren


----------



## crisotop (30. Oktober 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nimm ein Special Firm und 2 oder 3 NeoPos.
> 
> Das sollte dann gut funktionieren



Ich bin kein Token Fan für alles was nicht "vollgas" Downhill fahren anbelangt, die Kennlinie hängt dann noch mehr durch, gerade beim Stolperradeln will ich Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Die Dämpfung hilft da auch nur während des Einfedervorgangs, gerade wenn man lange Steilstücke fährt säuft die Gabel dann auch mit viel Druckstufendämpfung ab. Da hilft nur eine Stahlfeder, oder wenig Progression und höherer Druck in der Luftkammer


----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Token Fan für alles was nicht "vollgas" Downhill fahren anbelangt, die Kennlinie hängt dann noch mehr durch, gerade beim Stolperradeln will ich Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Die Dämpfung hilft da auch nur während des Einfedervorgangs, gerade wenn man lange Steilstücke fährt säuft die Gabel dann auch mit viel Druckstufendämpfung ab. Da hilft nur eine Stahlfeder, oder wenig Progression und höherer Druck in der Luftkammer



Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht genau.

Dich stören meine empfohlenen Neopos?


----------



## crisotop (30. Oktober 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht genau.
> 
> Dich stören meine empfohlenen Neopos?



Stören wär übertrieben, aber meine Empfehlung für den Einsatzzweck und der ohnehin progressiven Luftfeder der Formulas wäre es nicht


----------



## Ahija (30. Oktober 2019)

Je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil macht das mit den Neopos aber durchaus absolut Sinn.
Wenn nun ein 70kg fahrfertiger Mensch die Gabel belastet, okay, dann gerne ohne. Aber ab 85kg+ finde ich persönlich, nach nun vier unterschiedlichen CTS Versionen, braucht die Gabel mindestens einen Neopos und fährt sich damit ausgeglichener.

Ich bin nun ca. 92kg fahrfertig, CTS Special Orange, 1 Neopos. Gut 10psi unter dem empfohlenen Luftdruck. 
Mein Ansprechverhalten zu Beginn ist butterstweich. Ab dem mittleren Segment spüre ich deutlichen Rückhalt und im letzten Ende habe ich sogar Federweg übrig, wenn mal richtig was daneben geht.
Zum Durchschlag kann ich sie selbst mit einem Drop ins Flache nicht zwingen. Das sind so 4-6 Stufen, was wird das sein, n Meter vielleicht?

Ohne Neopos ist sie mir jedoch nach dem ersten Drittel zu weich. ICH bilde mir ein dies deutlich zu spüren und mag das ohne Neopos nicht.


----------



## crisotop (31. Oktober 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil macht das mit den Neopos aber durchaus absolut Sinn.



Definitiv, wenn man flott auf Naturtrails unterwegs ist und dort das maximum an Traktion bei kleinen Schlägen rausholen will auf jeden Fall. Wenn man eher langsam / "trial-ig" in steilem, technischem Gelände unterwegs ist, fährt man meiner Erfahrung nach lieber etwas mehr Druck und dafür keine Token, um mehr Gegenhalt zu Beginn und im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu haben. Je mehr Token, desto mehr hängt die Kennlinie durch und die Gabel bietet Federseitig wenig gegenhalt.


----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Definitiv, wenn man flott auf Naturtrails unterwegs ist und dort das maximum an Traktion bei kleinen Schlägen rausholen will auf jeden Fall. Wenn man eher langsam / "trial-ig" in steilem, technischem Gelände unterwegs ist, fährt man meiner Erfahrung nach lieber etwas mehr Druck und dafür keine Token, um mehr Gegenhalt zu Beginn und im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu haben. Je mehr Token, desto mehr hängt die Kennlinie durch und die Gabel bietet Federseitig wenig gegenhalt.



Hast Du die NeoPos selbst schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (31. Oktober 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hast Du die NeoPos selbst schon mal ausprobiert?


Ich würde nein sagen. Denn für mich hängt da nichts durch und genau das beschriebene Szenario ist einer der Hauptgründe für Neopos anstatt Tokens.
Es gibt nicht einfach nur mehr Endprogression, sondern eine, über den gesamten Federwegsverlauf, geänderte Kennlinie.


----------



## Msize (1. November 2019)

Theoretisch stimmt das mit der durchhängenden Federkennlinie, aber aufgrund der kompressibibiltät der Neos ist die Kurve weniger "durchhängend" und am Ende nicht so exponentiell ansteigend.
Es ist aber wie immer: selber rausfahren!
Cheers


----------



## crisotop (1. November 2019)

Schön das mir hier zeugs in den Mund gelegt wird. Würds nicht schreiben, hätt ich’s nicht getestet. Bin mittlerweile so gut wie alles gefahren, Token, AWK, Neopos, Ghetto Coil und ACS-3. Die Neopos verhalten sich ab ~50psi wie ein normaler Token, werden bereits auf ca. 1/3 der Originalgröße komprimiert. Die halten leider nicht das, was die Marketingabteilung bei Formula verspricht. Hat sich bei meinem Test auch genauso verhalten. Einfach viel Endprogression mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen


----------



## freetourer (1. November 2019)

crisotop schrieb:


> Schön das mir hier zeugs in den Mund gelegt wird. Würds nicht schreiben, hätt ich’s nicht getestet. Bin mittlerweile so gut wie alles gefahren, Token, AWK, Neopos, Ghetto Coil und ACS-3. Die Neopos verhalten sich ab ~50psi wie ein normaler Token, werden bereits auf ca. 1/3 der Originalgröße komprimiert. Die halten leider nicht das, was die Marketingabteilung bei Formula verspricht. Hat sich bei meinem Test auch genauso verhalten. Einfach viel Endprogression mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen



Legst Du hier im Forum besonders viel Wert auf die Deutungshoheit? - Kommz irgendwie so rüber.

Deine Beschreibung der Neopos deckt sich aber nicht mit meinem Empfinden und dem vieler anderer - ich empfinde die Neopos eben auch deutlich anders zu einem normalen Token - die Kennlinie hat mMn weniger Hängebauch in der Mitte und weniger Ramp am Ende. 

Den Schwanzvergleich finde ich etwas peinlich - aber ich schreibe jetzt hier auch mal einfach rein, dass ich quasi schon so gut wie alles gefahren bin .....

Zur Ausgangsfrage des Fragenden:

Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung: Special Firm plus 2 Token. Das sollte speziell für den Kompromiss aus "flott unterwegs" und "steiles technisches Gelände" ziemlich gut funktionieren (ich setze jetzt mal voraus, dass Du nicht übertrieben viel SAG fahren willst - irgendwie scheint der Kollege @crisotop da ja irgendwie immer drauf hängen zu bleiben).

Falls benötigt hätte ich sogar noch eine neue "Special Firm" CTS Einheit übrig - nach vielem Testen mit mehreren Leuten und Kombinationen aus CTS-Einheiten, Neopos ist noch eine Einheit aus einer Sammelbestellung übrig geblieben.

Würde ich zum Händler-EK zzgl. Versand abgeben.


----------



## crisotop (1. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Legst Du hier im Forum besonders viel Wert auf die Deutungshoheit? - Kommz irgendwie so rüber.
> 
> Deine Beschreibung der Neopos deckt sich aber nicht mit meinem Empfinden und dem vieler anderer - ich empfinde die Neopos eben auch deutlich anders zu einem normalen Token - die Kennlinie hat mMn weniger Hängebauch in der Mitte und weniger Ramp am Ende.
> 
> ...



Kein Stress, kommt halt so rüber wenn Dinge wie „hat er nicht getestet“ geschrieben werden ohne mich zu kennen / gefragt zu haben. Man kann ja wohl auch „normal“ miteinander Diskutieren, ohne gleich ausfällig zu werden.
Den Schwanzergleich lass ich mal unkommentiert 



> Deine Beschreibung der Neopos deckt sich aber nicht mit meinem Empfinden



Glaub ich dir sofort und ist ja auch gut wenn unterschiedliche Empfehlungen gegeben werden. Ich hab’s nicht so empfunden und wenn ich dann sehe bzw. „messen“ kann wie sich die Neopos bei keinen 50psi in einer Plastikflasche schon zu normaler RS/Fox Tokengröße zusammengepresst haben, kann ich (für mich) davon ausgehen das die Dinger bei meinen ~75-80psi in der Selva nicht das halten was sie versprechen


----------



## rzOne20 (1. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Legst Du hier im Forum besonders viel Wert auf die Deutungshoheit? - Kommz irgendwie so rüber.
> 
> Deine Beschreibung der Neopos deckt sich aber nicht mit meinem Empfinden und dem vieler anderer - ich empfinde die Neopos eben auch deutlich anders zu einem normalen Token - die Kennlinie hat mMn weniger Hängebauch in der Mitte und weniger Ramp am Ende.
> 
> ...


Das ist die stärkste Einheit, sehe ich das richtig ? Ich denke die Probier ich ... ohne die Gabel je gefahren zu sein !

2 Neopos hab ich noch in einer F34 stecken, die werd ich dort raus grübeln


----------



## crisotop (1. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das ist die stärkste Einheit, sehe ich das richtig ? Ich denke die Probier ich ... ohne die Gabel je gefahren zu sein !
> 
> 2 Neopos hab ich noch in einer F34 stecken, die werd ich dort raus grübeln



gibt noch die Special „e-bike“, die ist lt. Kennlinie noch stärker gedämpft.


----------



## Kirschii (25. Dezember 2019)

@freetourer  Gibt es noch die Special Firm CTS Einheit noch ? wenn ja was macht das mit Versand ? Gerne auch PN 
Zum Thema Neopos finde die Teile Super in meiner 2015 36  Fox ist  es auch deutlich Spürbar .


----------



## Kirschii (25. Dezember 2019)

Bei Alltricks gibt es die Formula ex 35 für 449 € wer eine Brauch gucken 






						| Alltricks
					






					www.alltricks.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (29. Dezember 2019)

Passt eigentlich auch ein 27,5 Plus Reifen in die Gabel?


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich auch ein 27,5 Plus Reifen in die Gabel?


in die normale EX35  27,5 ? ich hab da einen 2,5 Maxxis auf W35 Felgen drin 
2,8 oder gar 3,0 mit Enduroprofil würd ich nicht einbauen


----------



## paulipan (29. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ist die normale EX...


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> in die normale EX35  27,5 ? ich hab da einen 2,5 Maxxis auf W35 Felgen drin
> 2,8 oder gar 3,0 mit Enduroprofil würd ich nicht einbauen


Also ich hatte mal n 2,8er Butcher Grid reingehangen, sah eigentlich gut aus von der Clearance....
(Bin es letztlich so aber nicht gefahren , hab mich gegen Butcher am Vorderrad entschieden...)


----------



## Msize (29. Dezember 2019)

Fahre jetzt ne 2.6er Magic Marry, vorher die 2.5er MM liteville edition der sogar minimal breiter baute. Dafür ist der 2.6er unwesentlich höher, was aber auf den Verschleiß des alten zurückzuführen sein könnte. Alles auf einer W40 mit 31,5mm Maulweite. Passt gut rein und ist auch Schlamm und Dreck erprobt. Manchmal zerrt es einen kleinen Kienapfel durch den mudguard aber selbst dafür reicht es noch. Klar mit ner Plus Gabel zu vergleichen ist das nicht, aber von der Höhe her geht da auch nicht viel mehr.
Ich sage geht gut!


----------



## matze4t (2. Januar 2020)

Hei.
Ich hab lange nen 2.8 DHF auf 30mm Innenweite gefahren, war auch bei dreckigen Bedingungen kein Problem. Klar ist das nicht soviel Platz, problematisch das der Reifen klemmt o.ä. aber nicht.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2020)

Wie sind inzwischen die Erfahrungen zu Schmiermittelalternativen und Dichtungsverträglichkeit? Fox Gold? Motorex Supergliss (mein all time favourite)?
Gleiches für die Dämpfung?


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2020)

Meine fährt mit 5er Motoröl zur Schmierung wie immer ?
Ballistol stinkt wie Sau und flockt im Winter als Gemisch aus ?‍♂️
Dämpfung war ich noch nicht dran.
(Flasche Formula original Öl war bei der Gabel dabei, würd ich persönlich dann auch benutzen)


----------



## Chillout_KA (5. Februar 2020)

Hab bei meiner das Fox Gold als Schmieröl drin, keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## matze4t (5. Februar 2020)

Dito, auch zweimal Fox Gold ins Casting, lief geschmeidig. Nehm ich auch bei Rock Shox, bisher hat sich keine beschwert. 
Grüße Matze


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2020)

Kirschii schrieb:


> Bei Alltricks gibt es die Formula ex 35 für 449 € wer eine Brauch gucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Formulas sind echt klasse....fahre seit 2015  selbst 2.

Bei Bedarf....
Einfach ne PN an mich:
Etwas offtopic. Ich habe 2 neue 8 EINE WEIẞE UND EINE SCHWARZE) ganz neu mit Rechnung von Alltricks übrig und abzugeben. Eine 3. 180er fahre ich gerade selbst ...geiles Teil


----------



## bastitone (8. Februar 2020)

Fox Gold im Casting, läuft.

In der Kartusche habe ich rockshox 2,5, fox 5wt teflon infused und rsp damp champ 2,5 probiert.
Bei allen musste ich die Druckstufe erhöhen.
Bin am ende bei Damp champ und dem Orangen CTS geblieben mit 4 klicks.
Damp Champ war von den 3 einfach am Temperaturbeständigsten.
Zeitraum ca. 1,5 bis 2 Jahre und es ist eine Ex35.
Und Trotz dem vielen Tausch des Öls keine Probleme mit der Dichtheit und Funktion der Dämpfung bis jetzt seit 8 Monaten nach dem Damp champ wechsel.

Bin begeistert von dem Teil!
#Edit     bin 68kg fahrbereit 180 er gabel 25%Sag keinen Korken aber 15ml fox float fluid.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Februar 2020)

Moin,

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die 35EX nicht auf 140mm getravelt werden kann, weil? (die +Kammer zu klein wird?)

Sind die Buchsen geschlitzt zwecks besserer Schmierung?


Gut zu wissen, dass Fox Gold hier auch funktioniert. Das verwende ich schon seit Jahren und finds top.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Februar 2020)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> eigentlich noch wer mit Blasenschwäche an der Thirtyfive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@CosmicSports wie ist den der Stand der Dinge? Mich interessiert die 35 (und 33), aber wenn es keine banalen Ersatzteile wie Bladder gibt, kaufe ich was anderes (bin ja nicht bescheuert). Danke im Voraus.


----------



## CosmicSports (10. Februar 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> @CosmicSports wie ist den der Stand der Dinge? Mich interessiert die 35 (und 33), aber wenn es keine banalen Ersatzteile wie Bladder gibt, kaufe ich was anderes (bin ja nicht bescheuert). Danke im Voraus.



Den obigen Bladder konnten wir leider nie in Augenschein nehmen, abgesehen von diesem Problem sind uns keine Probleme am Bladder bekannt. Der Austausch des Bladders war bisher bei keiner Kartusche in den letzten 2 Jahren nötig. Sind Probleme an der Kartusche aufgetreten, wurde diese von Formula ausgetauscht. 
Überholungen von Kartuschen finden ausschließlich bei Formula statt, der Kunde erhält hierzu Austausch. Solltest du also Bedenken haben wäre eine Ersatzkartusche denkbar. Aus unserer und Formulas Sicht ist dies allerdings nicht nötig, da Ausfälle an einer Hand abzuzählen sind, defekte Bladder gehörten nicht dazu, Kartuschen die in den ltzten zwei Jahren getauscht werden mussten, hatten ein Problem mit der Lautstärke eines Shims, die Kartusche machte Geräusche. Neben einer Entlüftung oder Neubefüllung der Kartusche ist diese wartungsfrei.

Andere Berichte sind uns diesbezüglich auch nicht bekannt, wir sind aber auf das Feedback aus der Community gespannt.

Das Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2020)

Prima. Und wo gibt es die Anleitungen und - viel wichtiger - die Ersatzteile für einen Kartuschenrebuild? Wir haben immerhin 2020 und sogar Fox bekommt das inzwischen hin. Das wird doch hoffentlich nicht wieder so ein "Federgabeln-aus-Italien"-Ding, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2020)

Meine  beider Formula 35 machen leider ebenfalls von Anfang an laute schlürfende Geräusche. Sonst in die Funktion gut. Leider haben beide 35 Gabeln inzwischen deutlich fühlbares Buchsenspiel und knarzen beim Fahren, bei Verwindung nervig. vermutlich müssen die Gabeln zum Service und nen Buchsenwechsel ist wohl angeraten. Sind aber 3 jahren mit kleinem Servicce und Staubbdichtungs und Abstreiferwechsel gut ausgekommen


----------



## matze4t (10. Februar 2020)

War das schlürfen nicht serienmäßig und normal und unbedenklich? Ich hab noch keine gefahren die das nicht gemacht hat. 
Grüße


----------



## Cube_Heinz (10. Februar 2020)

matze4t schrieb:


> War das schlürfen nicht serienmäßig und normal und unbedenklich? Ich hab noch keine gefahren die das nicht gemacht hat.
> Grüße


Also ich habe zwei 35er und eine 33er im Einsatz. 
Eine davon seit 4 Jahren. Keine davon schlürft oder schmatzt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Februar 2020)

Kommt drauf an, wie schnell die Zugstufe ist.
Zumindest bei mir und bei einer 35 vom Kollegen so reproduzierbar, langsame Zugstufe "zischt", sage ich jetzt mal.
Schlürfen hört sich ja in Verbindung mit Federelement immer irgendwie nach Luft in der Dämpfung  an.
Die Formula ist halt keine leise Gabel


----------



## CosmicSports (10. Februar 2020)

matze4t schrieb:


> War das schlürfen nicht serienmäßig und normal und unbedenklich? Ich hab noch keine gefahren die das nicht gemacht hat.
> Grüße



Die Geräusche sind absolut normal und völlig unbedenklich.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Prima. Und wo gibt es die Anleitungen und - viel wichtiger - die Ersatzteile für einen Kartuschenrebuild? Wir haben immerhin 2020 und sogar Fox bekommt das inzwischen hin. Das wird doch hoffentlich nicht wieder so ein "Federgabeln-aus-Italien"-Ding, oder?



Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Kartusche zu überholen. Es findet im Defektfall ein Austausch der Kartusche statt. Sollte dies auf einen Produktionsfehler zurückzuführen sein auf Garantie und in den kaum auftretenden Fällen zumeist auf Kulanz. Bisherige Erfahrungen zeigten, dass keine Rebuilds nötig sind, Entlüftung, Neubefüllung, oder - falls ein Defekt auftritt - Austausch.
Rebuilds finden ausschließlich in Italien bei Formula statt. Dies ist der ausdrückliche Wunsch des Herstellers.
Nach unseren persönlichen und professionallen Erfahrungen fahren damit 98% der Formula Fahrer sehr gut.


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2020)

Moin,
als ich bei meiner 35 EX (180mm) das CTS getauscht habe war anders als in den Servicevideos kein Öl zu sehen bei der Entnahme des CTS, normal oder zu wenig Öl. Die Gabel ist 1,5 Jahre alt und läuft. Die Servicevideos zum Öl Tausch / Wechsel wie hier in einigen Beiträgen erwähnt sind nicht zu finden. Ölmenge würde mich interessieren und ob es über die CTS Öffnung Einfüllbar ist.


----------



## Xayok (10. Februar 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> als ich bei meiner 35 EX (180mm) das CTS getauscht habe war anders als in den Servicevideos kein Öl zu sehen bei der Entnahme des CTS, normal oder zu wenig Öl. Die Gabel ist 1,5 Jahre alt und läuft. Die Servicevideos zum Öl Tausch / Wechsel wie hier in einigen Beiträgen erwähnt sind nicht zu finden. Ölmenge würde mich interessieren und ob es über die CTS Öffnung Einfüllbar ist.



Die Kartusche ist die gleiche, nur die Einsteller wurden wegen der Bauhöhe angepasst: 




Beim CTS Tausch kannst du auch dort direkt ein paar Tropfen Öl nachfüllen.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (10. Februar 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> als ich bei meiner 35 EX (180mm) das CTS getauscht habe war anders als in den Servicevideos kein Öl zu sehen bei der Entnahme des CTS, normal oder zu wenig Öl. Die Gabel ist 1,5 Jahre alt und läuft. Die Servicevideos zum Öl Tausch / Wechsel wie hier in einigen Beiträgen erwähnt sind nicht zu finden. Ölmenge würde mich interessieren und ob es über die CTS Öffnung Einfüllbar ist.


Das hier kennst Du: https://www.rideformula.com/cat/mountain-bike/


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2020)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Überholungen von Kartuschen finden ausschließlich bei Formula statt, der Kunde erhält hierzu Austausch. Solltest du also Bedenken haben wäre eine Ersatzkartusche denkbar. Aus unserer und Formulas Sicht ist dies allerdings nicht nötig, da Ausfälle an einer Hand abzuzählen sind, defekte Bladder gehörten nicht dazu, Kartuschen die in den ltzten zwei Jahren getauscht werden mussten, hatten ein Problem mit der Lautstärke eines Shims, die Kartusche machte Geräusche. Neben einer Entlüftung oder Neubefüllung der Kartusche ist diese wartungsfrei.





CosmicSports schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Kartusche zu überholen. Es findet im Defektfall ein Austausch der Kartusche statt. Sollte dies auf einen Produktionsfehler zurückzuführen sein auf Garantie und in den kaum auftretenden Fällen zumeist auf Kulanz. Bisherige Erfahrungen zeigten, dass keine Rebuilds nötig sind, Entlüftung, Neubefüllung, oder - falls ein Defekt auftritt - Austausch.
> Rebuilds finden ausschließlich in Italien bei Formula statt. Dies ist der ausdrückliche Wunsch des Herstellers.
> Nach unseren persönlichen und professionallen Erfahrungen fahren damit 98% der Formula Fahrer sehr gut.


Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, die Kartusche zu reparieren, falls was kaputt geht? Man muss eine neue Kartusche kaufen? So ein lächerlicher Bladder kostet bei Fox <20€
Ein Zeitraum von zwei Jahren ist ja nichts, was ist denn in 5 oder 8 Jahren? Kommt dann von Formula sowas wie "tut uns Leid, das Modell ist discontinued, dafür gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr. Aber wir bieten die 7% Rabatt auf eine aktuelle Gabel an..."
So eine Kartusche ist auch nicht wartungsfrei, das wäre die reinste Augenwischerei.

Für mich mögen die Produkte noch so gut sein, wenn ich keine Ersatzteile bekomme, kauf ich es nicht (Ersatzteile kann meinetwegen ja gern Formula einbauen, wenns wenigstens was gibt). Es ist das Jahr 2020, da sollte man so langsam auf die Idee kommen, dass Einwegprodukte nicht auf Wohlgefallen beim Kunden stoßen.

Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, dass Formula doch kostengünstig alles reparieren kann, auch nach Jahren, dann tut es mir Leid und ich nehme alles zurück.

Ich hab nur mal Ersatzteile für eine RX kaufen wollen, aber das wäre ein finanzieller Totalschaden geworden. Da hab ich mich schon über die miserable Ersatzteilpolitik  und Pricing geärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (12. Februar 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, die Kartusche zu reparieren, falls was kaputt geht? Man muss eine neue Kartusche kaufen? So ein lächerlicher Bladder kostet bei Fox <20€
> Ein Zeitraum von zwei Jahren ist ja nichts, was ist denn in 5 oder 8 Jahren? Kommt dann von Formula sowas wie "tut uns Leid, das Modell ist discontinued, dafür gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr. Aber wir bieten die 7% Rabatt auf eine aktuelle Gabel an..."
> So eine Kartusche ist auch nicht wartungsfrei, das wäre die reinste Augenwischerei.



Die Kartusche kann repariert werden, da dies jedoch ausschließlich in Italien passiert wird der Austausch der Kartusche empfohlen. Die getauschte Kartusche geht daraufhin zu Formula nach Italien und wird dort repariert.
Es ist nicht wie bei einigen Sattelstützen, dass die Kartuschen dann einfach im Müll landen.

Formula ist von ihrer Kartusche so überzeugt (und nach unserem bisherigeren Ermessen auch mit Recht), dass sie diese als wartungsfrei bezeichnen, wie oben beschrieben. Im Defektfall möchten sie diese defekten Kartuschen bei ihnen im Haus haben, die sollen also nach Italien gehen, um dort die Erkenntnisse aus den Defekten zu ziehen. Daher findet ein Austausch statt. Dazu jedoch nochmals, dies kam in anderthalb Jahren bei uns im Haus keine 10 Mal vor.

Die Kartuschen in ihrer jetzigen Bauform, mit minimalen Anpassungen die aber auch retrospezifizierbar sind, existieren seit über 5 Jahren, in 33, 35 und Selva Modellen.
Formula hat ihre bisherigen Produktänderungen auch für ältere Modelle zugänglich gemacht (Selva Technik kann beispielsweise auch weitestgehend in 35er Gabeln verwendet werden), Selva Gabeln untereinander sind über alle Modelljahre von den Bauteilen gleich geblieben und die Bauteile sind austauschbar.

Einwegprodukt kann so daher nicht stehenbleiben, im Gegenteil, im Vergleich zu Mitbewerbern, bei denen nach teils 2 Jahren andere Innenleben und andere Techniken verbaut werden, bauen Formula Entwicklungen aufeinander auf.

Bisher konnten wir Gabeln, auch bis zu 5 oder 6 Jahre alt, kostengünstig reparieren, insbesondere, da die Ersatzteile bei Formula (Stanchions, Lower Legs) vergleichsweise preiswert sind.

Der Fall mit der RX tut uns leid, für derartige Fälle bieten wir inzwischen entweder ein Upgradprogramm an, oder weiterhin soweit möglich, die Reparatur der Bauteile/Bremsen.

Wir hoffen dir hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Die Kartusche ist die gleiche, nur die Einsteller wurden wegen der Bauhöhe angepasst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super  Danke

@ cube_heinz, ja und nein, hatte die Video tutorials übersehen


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2020)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Kartusche kann repariert werden, da dies jedoch ausschließlich in Italien passiert wird der Austausch der Kartusche empfohlen. Die getauschte Kartusche geht daraufhin zu Formula nach Italien und wird dort repariert.
> Es ist nicht wie bei einigen Sattelstützen, dass die Kartuschen dann einfach im Müll landen.
> 
> Formula ist von ihrer Kartusche so überzeugt (und nach unserem bisherigeren Ermessen auch mit Recht), dass sie diese als wartungsfrei bezeichnen, wie oben beschrieben. Im Defektfall möchten sie diese defekten Kartuschen bei ihnen im Haus haben, die sollen also nach Italien gehen, um dort die Erkenntnisse aus den Defekten zu ziehen. Daher findet ein Austausch statt. Dazu jedoch nochmals, dies kam in anderthalb Jahren bei uns im Haus keine 10 Mal vor.
> ...


Danke, das war ein guter Beitrag. Ihr macht hier einen guten Job.


----------



## ollo (3. März 2020)

Moin zusammen,
wo gibt es denn diese 60 ml Spritze mit dem schlauch und dem Gewindeanschluss zum Kartusche befüllen ? Alternativ was ist das für ein Gewinde M6 ?


----------



## MK83 (3. März 2020)

Servus!

Hier z.B.: Bike24
Mit der Artikelnummer geht's als Sonderposten auch bei Bike-Components. 

SG
Manfred


----------



## ollo (3. März 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hier z.B.: Bike24
> Mit der Artikelnummer geht's als Sonderposten auch bei Bike-Components.
> ...




perfekt, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Msize (4. März 2020)

Moin, 
danke für den Hinweis. Irgendwo hier im Forum hatte ich gelesen dass irgendein Bremsenentlüftungsset passend wäre. Konnte es nicht mehr finden. Kosten wären wahrscheinlich ähnlich und somit ist das hier die bessere Wahl.

Noch was zum Schmiermittel für die Gabel. Weiter vorn hatte ich mal kommentiert, dass ich wie im Servicevideo empfohlen Motorex 5w40 benutze weil das originale (neue) Formula FX nicht rechtzeitig angekommen ist. Inzwischen habe ich umgestellt und muss sagen es ist was dran am Werbeversprechen "wir haben es verbessert". 
Die Viskosität ist deutlich höher und es ist sehr schmierfähig. Die Gabel läuft für mein Empfinden noch besser. Was das Fox Gold kann weiß ich nicht aber das Formula Zeug ist besser als das Motorex Öl.

Gruß


----------



## trischi24 (4. März 2020)

Msize schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke für den Hinweis. Irgendwo hier im Forum hatte ich gelesen dass irgendein Bremsenentlüftungsset passend wäre. Konnte es nicht mehr finden. Kosten wären wahrscheinlich ähnlich und somit ist das hier die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Noch was zum Schmiermittel für die Gabel. Weiter vorn hatte ich mal kommentiert, dass ich wie im Servicevideo empfohlen Motorex 5w40 benutze weil das originale (neue) Formula FX nicht rechtzeitig angekommen ist. Inzwischen habe ich umgestellt und muss sagen es ist was dran am Werbeversprechen "wir haben es verbessert".
> ...



Hi, 

kurze Frage in diesem Kontext: Welches Fett hast du denn verwendet?

Danke und Grüße
trischi24


----------



## Msize (4. März 2020)

Hi, 
da ich ursprünglich aus dem Fox Lager komme habe ich RSP Slick Kick noch "liegen".
Das ist jetzt bei diesem Service aufgebraucht worden. Ich nutze dann das Formula...


----------



## trischi24 (4. März 2020)

Alles klar, Danke! 
Ich habe vorletzte Woche beim Service die SRAM Butter verwendet. Allerdings kam mir die etwas "dünn" vor. Werde dann auch mal das Formula Fett kaufen und bei Zeit verwenden.


----------



## Msize (4. März 2020)

Hi trischi24,

die Butter ist Top. Da würde ich wenn noch genug da ist nicht wechseln. 
Dünn wäre eigentlich, sofern du es noch appliziert bekommst, kein Kriterium um es auszutauschen. Für (bzw. gegen) die Reibung kann's nur gut sein...

Gruß


----------



## trischi24 (5. März 2020)

Hi Msize, 

bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist nur oben etwas von der Butter aus den Staubabstreifern gekommen. Deswegen dachte ich es sei zu dünn. Hat sich aber mittlerweile gegeen. Werde jetzt mal so fahren.

Grüße


----------



## matze4t (5. März 2020)

Hei.
Ich hab auch ne zeitlang Butter verarbeitet, jetzt RSP Slick Kick, hauptsächlich weils mir aus der Tube zwecks Sauberkeit sympathischer ist. 
Beim Verhalten kann ich da keinerlei Unterschied erspüren, vom verarbeiten find ich das Slick Kick etwas besser weils besser anhaftet. Und das aus der Dichtlippe anfangs ein bischen was rauskommt, wenn man die Abstreifer gut gefettet hat, hatte ich bei beiden.
Ob jetzt das Formula Fett nen deutlichen Unterschied macht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
@Msize: Das Formula FX hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern, hab aber den Wechsel von Gabelöl + Ballistol auf Fox Gold in der 35 gemacht, und das war ein deutlicher Unterschied. Auch in den Rock Shox Gabeln (Lyrik + Pike) deutlich fühlbar. 
Grüße


----------



## trischi24 (5. März 2020)

matze4t schrieb:


> Und das aus der Dichtlippe anfangs ein bischen was rauskommt, wenn man die Abstreifer gut gefettet hat, hatte ich bei beiden.
> Ob jetzt das Formula Fett nen deutlichen Unterschied macht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.



Danke! Beruhigt mich wenn das normal ist 

Grüßle


----------



## Msize (5. März 2020)

So muss es beim ersten Mal auch sein. Zeigt nur das ausreichend Fett in die Abstreifer eingebracht worden ist. Das was zu viel ist wird verdrängt und dann hat es sich.
Zum RSP-Fett kann ich nur sagen dass mir die Konsistenz nie wie ein richtiges Fett vorkam. Es wirkt eher wie eine Paste die nicht so adhäsiv wie ein Fett ist. Eher kurz vor wässrig an der Kontaktstelle. Wer das Zeug kennt weiß glaube ich was ich meine. 
Hat evtl. Vorteile das es den Dreck nicht so anzieht/festhält? 

Zum Öl: So ungefähr war es auch beim "normalen Gabelöl" (Motorex 5W + Balistol) zum FX. Allerdings habe ich auch noch einen Schluck Balistol untergemischt. Die damalige Empfehlung kann jetzt nicht schlecht sein und Dichtungspflege (eigentlich Quatsch bei den modernen Materialien) rede ich mir wahrscheinlich ein.
Ihr lasst das Balistol vollständig weg?
Ich finde es funkt und riecht gut wenn die Forke arbeitet.

Ich finde es super das auch abseits der Herstellerempfehlung keine Probleme auftauchen (von wegen Schmiermittel auf Dichtungsmaterial abgestimmt und so...). Wahrscheinlich haben die Dichtungshersteller gar nicht so ein riesen Potpourri an Materialien auf das man etwas abstimmen müsste. 

Andere Frage, ist irgendjemand mit ner knackenden Gabelkrone konfrontiert und in der 90-100kg Fraktion?
Ich vermute zwar meinen Steuersatz/Rahmen aber fester kann ich da nicht anziehen ohne die Lager zu schädigen.

Gruß


----------



## ollo (5. März 2020)

@Msize
hatte auch meine Gabelkrone in verdacht, war aber ein loses Tretlager (Antriebsseite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze4t (6. März 2020)

Hei.
Ja, ich hab das Ballistol aus dem Casting komplett weggelassen, nur noch in der Luftkammer.
Kronenknacken hatte ich mal vermutet (liege mit Klamotten und Austüstung so zwischen 83 und 90 kg), war schlußendlich dann aber doch Lenker-Vorbau-Klemmung (Syntace Megaforce und Syntace Vector Carbon). 
Mittlerweile hab ich das Rad samt Gabel nicht mehr, der neue Besitzer liegt allerdings mit Klamotten eher so im 100 kg Bereich, und ich hab von ihm noch nix in der Richtung gehört.
Grüße


----------



## Msize (6. März 2020)

Hey, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ist bei mir exakt die gleiche Kombination gewesen. Inzwischen zumindest den Lenker für mehr rise und Breite getauscht. Ebenfalls mit Klamotten über 100kg ?. Das drückt ordentlich auf die Steuerzentrale...
Naja ich werde es gleich nach dem kompletten Service des Rades wissen ob es wieder aufkommt. Es ist ja nur bei stoppies oder ähnlich aggressiven Lasteinträgen. "Normales" fahren ist so genial smooth und leise. Ich liebe das Rad und die Gabel.
Ich mag nur nicht nach der Abfahrt in die Schlange vorm Lift mit knacksen reinzubremsen... 
Grüße Msize


----------



## f7q (6. März 2020)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte 35 geholt. Macht optisch einen recht guten Eindruck. Alle Einsteller funktionieren, sie sifft nicht und verliert vermutlich auch keine Luft. Leider habe ich ein anderes Problem: Das Losbrechmoment beim Ein und Ausfedern ist enorm. Wenn Sie mal in Bewegung ist fällt mir nichts auf. Liegt das an einer zu geringen Schmierung, oder könnte es noch weitere Gründe geben?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (7. März 2020)

f7q schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte 35 geholt. Macht optisch einen recht guten Eindruck. Alle Einsteller funktionieren, sie sifft nicht und verliert vermutlich auch keine Luft. Leider habe ich ein anderes Problem: Das Losbrechmoment beim Ein und Ausfedern ist enorm. Wenn Sie mal in Bewegung ist fällt mir nichts auf. Liegt das an einer zu geringen Schmierung, oder könnte es noch weitere Gründe geben?



Wenn die Gabel gebraucht ist, weißt du nicht, wann der letzte Service gemacht wurde, oder ob überhaupt. 
Mach die Gabel auf, auch die Luftkammer, mach alles sauber und schmier sie neu ab. 
Danach läuft alles wieder wie es soll. 
Unter der negativfeder sitzt ein gummipuffer - hier ebenfalls ein wenig fett auftragen.


----------



## f7q (7. März 2020)

Super Dankeschön. Service wurde angeblich im letzten dreiviertel Jahr gemacht, aber ich wollte sowieso traveln, daher müsste ich die gabel sowieso auf machen.


----------



## Msize (7. März 2020)

Hallo f7q, 
wie von Weezer geschrieben unbedingt aufmachen. Die ist garantiert verschmutzt oder trocken. War bei mir auch so, und ich vermutete schon einen Defekt. 
Wenn du diesen Thread durchliest findest du genau diese Themen. Es ist sogar das Servicevideo verlinkt welches sehr gut beschrieben ist. Die neuesten Angaben bzgl. Füllmenge in den lower Legs ist 25ml. Hört sich viel an ist aber der Funktion zuträglich und funkt sehr gut. Luftkammer je nach Progressionsvorliebe befüllen. Mit 5ml starten und dies über Laufzeit auch Mal kontrollieren. Meins verschwindet je nach Nutzung trotz neuem Quadring in ner halben Saison vollständig. Inzwischen service ich das Teil halt 2x die Saison und tropfe oben in die Ventilöffnung vorher etwas nach. Vielleicht ist das mit dem Formula FX, da dickflussiger vorbei. 
Bei guter Pflege eine geile Gabel.
Gruß


----------



## f7q (7. März 2020)

Okay. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Weil du schreibst "defekt", was vermutest du da? Dichtungen oder irgendwas irreparables?


----------



## Msize (7. März 2020)

Nein nein, falsch verstanden. 
Ich vermutete schon (bei meiner) einen Defekt weil sie so hackelig wurde, sprich das Losbrechmoment (eigentlich kein Moment aber egal) so groß war. Es ist nach einem Service alles wieder io. Beschreiben auch viele hier. Unglaublich wie man bei dieser Gabel den Schrei nach Service "hören" kann. Kenne ich von keiner Gabel so.
Mach einfach den Service und das Teil bereitet wieder Freude.
Ach ja hier stand was von Negativfeder...unbedingt wie im Video beschrieben, beachten dass die Feder eingerastet ist sonst klappert alles, von der ordentlichen Funktion ganz zu schweigen.
?


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

meine 35 hat leider deutliches Buchsenspiel entwickelt und spricht inzwischen sehr schlecht an. Lange Zeit war sie jedoch absolut top und ich würde sie gerne reparieren lassen.
Kann mir jemand einen guten *Serviceanbieter* in der *Schweiz* empfehlen?

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2020)

Msize schrieb:


> So muss es beim ersten Mal auch sein. Zeigt nur das ausreichend Fett in die Abstreifer eingebracht worden ist. Das was zu viel ist wird verdrängt und dann hat es sich.
> Zum RSP-Fett kann ich nur sagen dass mir die Konsistenz nie wie ein richtiges Fett vorkam. Es wirkt eher wie eine Paste die nicht so adhäsiv wie ein Fett ist. Eher kurz vor wässrig an der Kontaktstelle. Wer das Zeug kennt weiß glaube ich was ich meine.
> Hat evtl. Vorteile das es den Dreck nicht so anzieht/festhält?
> 
> ...



Ja ne knackende Krone hatte ich auch an 2 Modellen. Die wurden vom Händler nach Italien geschickt . Dort wurden neue Schäfte verpresst. Alles innerhalb der 2 ersten Jahre. Jetzt habe ich an beiden Buchesenspiel nach 5 Jahren Einsatz. Beim Importeur bauen sie mir nun neue Gleutbuchsen ein für 75 € je Gabel. Leider sind die Standrohre trotz permanenter Pflege direkt über den Abstreifern von schwarz zu silbergrau abgenutzt. Ich hoffe das es mit neuen Buchsen aber getan ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Mai 2020)

Moin, hat jemand ein oranges CTS übrig?


----------



## Bread (25. Mai 2020)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja ne knackende Krone hatte ich auch an 2 Modellen. Die wurden vom Händler nach Italien geschickt . Dort wurden neue Schäfte verpresst. Alles innerhalb der 2 ersten Jahre. Jetzt habe ich an beiden Buchesenspiel nach 5 Jahren Einsatz. Beim Importeur bauen sie mir nun neue Gleutbuchsen ein für 75 € je Gabel. Leider sind die Standrohre trotz permanenter Pflege direkt über den Abstreifern von schwarz zu silbergrau abgenutzt. Ich hoffe das es mit neuen Buchsen aber getan ist.


Beim Importeur = wen muss ich kontaktieren? Hab das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Nordender (25. Mai 2020)

Bread schrieb:


> Beim Importeur = wen muss ich kontaktieren? Hab das gleiche Problem.








						International Distributors – Formula
					






					www.rideformula.com


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand ein oranges CTS übrig?


Ja?


----------



## Bread (25. Mai 2020)

OK. Hat jemand Interesse an einer 29 Formula 35, die wahrscheinlich Buchsenspiel hat, aber nur ~300km drauf hat? Also wie neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja?




Hast du einen Vergleich zum goldenen oder blauen Ventil?


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vergleich zum goldenen oder blauen Ventil?


Nein, hab nur orange und blau getestet.


----------



## cmmaier (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da habe ich was für die Ölfetischisten gefunden. Da hat sich einer ziemlich Mühe gemacht verschiedenste Öle zu vergleichen und in einer Tabelle nach Viskosität sortiert (bei 20°) aufgeführt






						Radtechnik für Profis - http://radtechnik.awiki.org
					






					radtechnik.awiki.org
				




Leider nichts zum Thema Schmieröle...ich habe im Keller noch Supergliss 100K gefunden und überlege das mal in der Gabel zum Schmieren zu testen. In der Vergangenheit war das auch nicht schlecht...im Gegenteil. Im laufe der Jahre und Gabeln hat sich da ziemlich was angesammelt

Viele Grüsse C-M


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nein, hab nur orange und blau getestet.



Doch.


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Mai 2020)

Was ist da gleich nochmal für ein Öl in der Kartusche?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Mai 2020)

Wenn man das wüsste.
Offiziell ist es das OJ Racing Special Fork Oil Type 1 von ARI Chimica srl.

Das ist so eine Aprillia Extrawurst.


----------



## 1nk0gn1t0 (29. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Aprillia Extrawurst.



ApriLia☝ alternativ geht auch Abrüllja?


----------



## kasimir2 (30. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,

hat zufällig jemand die Maße von einem 10mm Federwegspacer?
Auf Fotos sieht es aus als ob die Teile zwei Unterschiedliche
Außendurchmesser haben.
Danke im voraus fürs nachsehen!

Gruß Marc


----------



## ollo (31. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

würde jemand einen 20 mm Spacer gegen einen 10 mm Spacer tauschen? Wenn ja PN an mich, danke !


----------



## steffen ott (3. August 2020)

Hallo, habe mir gerade eine Formual 33 Gabel gekauft. Möchte den Federweg auf 110 mm traveln und bräuchte dazu einen 10mm Spacer. Ich vermute, dass bei mir ein 20 mm Spacer verbaut ist. Somit könnten wir also tauschen. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich hier eine persönliche Nachricht senden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (27. März 2021)

Hi 35 User, nachdem mir die Thread-Suche keine Ergebnisse ausgespuckt hat (...ev. User Fehler...), kann mir hoffentlich so jemand Auskunft geben:

Lt. Formula Manual verträgt die Gabel Reifen bis max. 2.4". Das klingt ja leider nicht sehr üppig; wie schaut das den in der Praxis aus? Passt zB ein 2.5er oder 2.6er Maxxis?

Zusatzfrage, vielleicht kennt ja zufällig wer beide Modelle: Ist die max. Reifenbreite beim 29" und 27.5" Modell gleich?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Xayok (27. März 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Hi 35 User, nachdem mir die Thread-Suche keine Ergebnisse ausgespuckt hat (...ev. User Fehler...), kann mir hoffentlich so jemand Auskunft geben:
> 
> Lt. Formula Manual verträgt die Gabel Reifen bis max. 2.4". Das klingt ja leider nicht sehr üppig; wie schaut das den in der Praxis aus? Passt zB ein 2.5er oder 2.6er Maxxis?
> 
> ...


Ehr nicht, für mehr Reifen-Freiheit müsste es die Selva sein.

Grüße
André


----------



## matze4t (27. März 2021)

Hei. 
Ein Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.6 auf 30 mm Maulweite und ein DHF 2.5 WT auf 28 mm Maulweite hat bei mir stressfrei funktioniert. 27,5er Ausführung. Auch im richtigen Dreck
Grüße
PS: vergessen, ich hab auch einige Zeit nen 2.8 DHF gefahren, das ging auch ..


----------



## Xayok (27. März 2021)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Ein Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.6 auf 30 mm Maulweite und ein DHF 2.5 WT auf 28 mm Maulweite hat bei mir stressfrei funktioniert. 27,5er Ausführung. Auch im richtigen Dreck
> Grüße
> PS: vergessen, ich hab auch einige Zeit nen 2.8 DHF gefahren, das ging auch ..


Hast du Bilder davon?


----------



## trialsrookie (27. März 2021)

Hm, also ein klares "Jein"  
2.6 Mary wäre schon perfekt, muss nichtmal für Schlammfahrten reichen... dafür hab ich ein altes HT 

Selva ist cool (ultraviolet  ) aber ich hab kein Boost-LR und Adapter vermeide ich, wo nur geht...


----------



## matze4t (28. März 2021)

Xayok schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder davon?



Morgen.
Hab tatsächlich was gefunden. Ist schon zwei Jahre her das ich das Rad verkauft hab.
Mit den 2.8ern bin ich gern gefahren, hat sich maßlich allerdings zum 2.6 Mary Schwalbe nicht viel getan. Seitlich sieht's knapp aus, nach oben ist aber viel Platz. Probleme mit verstopfen durch Schlamm hatte ich nie, kenn ich vom Einsatz meiner alten Fox 36 in 26 Zoll mit 27,5 Rad, da passiert das im Schlamm gerne.
Grüße


----------



## trialsrookie (28. März 2021)

Vielen Dank! Ich hab die 29" 35 zu Hause, allerdings noch nicht verbaut (Rahmen irgendwo im Nirvana unterwegs). Hab heute mal testweise die Gabel in den Montageständer eingespannt und das LR mit montiertem 2.4 Hellkat eingebaut:

Bei der engsten Stelle (Karkassenwulst seitlich, da wo die Rohre der 35 bei den Abstreifern am dicksten sind) hab ich seitlich knapp einen cm Platz (8-9 mm, schwer zu messen). Ich schätze also ein 2.5er sollte sich easy ausgehen, ein 2.6er auch noch gut, zumindest im Trockenen. Mehr brauch ich eh nicht  

Wenn es also beim 27.5-Modell ebenso ist - was ich den Bildern oben entnehme -, dann sollte das super passen👍


----------



## matze4t (28. März 2021)

Hei.
Ja ich denk um die 6 7 mm war seitlich. Sieht schon eng aus, hat über rund 2tkm problemlos funktioniert und es waren ein paar echt fiese Matsch Tage dabei. 
Bei meiner 26er Fox Van ist das Problem die fehlende Höhe, wenn sich Dreck im Reifen sammelt. Leider mag ich die Gabel so arg  
Grüße


----------



## trialsrookie (5. April 2021)

Toll, ich hab gleich das erste Problem  Beim Versuch die Tauchrohre abzuziehen ist es leider so, dass die Schraube auf der Seite der Luftkammer durchdreht. Dadurch kann ich die Gabel nicht zerlegen. In einem YT-Video habe ich in den Kommentaren über selbiges Problem gelesen, aber ohne Lösung. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. April 2021)

Hast du mal probiert etwas Luft in die Luftkammer zu geben? Dadurch sitzt der Kolben fester und bleibt eher in der  "Halterung/Nut" im Inneren sitzen. Hat mir in der Hinsicht geholfen.


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. April 2021)

Servus zusammen, 

hat zufällig jemand von euch einen Spacer mit 10mm übrig, damit ich meine 35er von 180 auf 170 traveln kann?

Der volle Federweg ist doch etwas over the top. 
Gerne auch per PN

Greets M


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (5. April 2021)

marc_us schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand von euch einen Spacer mit 10mm übrig, damit ich meine 35er von 180 auf 170 traveln kann?
> 
> ...


meld dich einfach mal


----------



## trialsrookie (5. April 2021)

matou schrieb:


> Hast du mal probiert etwas Luft in die Luftkammer zu geben? Dadurch sitzt der Kolben fester und bleibt eher in der  "Halterung/Nut" im Inneren sitzen. Hat mir in der Hinsicht geholfen.


Phantastisch, das war's! Vielen Dank!


----------



## trialsrookie (11. September 2021)

Ich habe heute bei meiner Formula 35 27.5 (OEM denke ich) das CTS Modul entfernt, und siehe da... es hat keine Farbcodierung. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich herausfinde, um welche Abstimmung es sich handelt? Fotos könnte ich posten, aber ich nehme mal an dass die "uncodierten" von einer frühen Serie sind und alle gleich sind...?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. September 2021)

Mach am besten mal ein Photo. Von oben und von unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RB_Toyride (12. September 2021)

In den früheren Generationen war idR das silberne verbaut, also ganz soft. 

Vielleicht hast du auch deshalb die Unterscheidung nicht erkannt. Das Silber setzt sich nur sehr dezent vom Rest des metalles ab. 

Greets M


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. September 2021)

Ich hatte bis dato drei 35er in der Hand/am Rad. 
Ab Werk war immer das blaue cts verbaut .

Was verstehst du unter "frühere" Generationen?


----------



## RB_Toyride (12. September 2021)

Ich habe zwei 35er bei mir in der Garage stehen. 

Die aktuellere mit den Schwarz beschichteten Standrohren hatte das blaue verbaut, die frühere mit den silbernen das silberne cts. 

Greets M


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. September 2021)

marc_us schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei 35er bei mir in der Garage stehen.
> 
> Die aktuellere mit den Schwarz beschichteten Standrohren hatte das blaue verbaut, die frühere mit den silbernen das silberne cts.
> 
> Greets M


Ah ok, so alt also .
Kenn sie nur mit schwarzen Standrohren.
Dann deckt sich das mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## der freed (12. September 2021)

Die ohne schwarze Rohre war / ist meines Wissens nach aber die „Formula 35“. In den Selvas war so viel ich weiß immer das blaue drin.

Hab meine zwar nicht mehr, hätte aber schon auch Bock auf eine Selva Coil…bissle Zubehör habe ich immer noch für die Gabeln rumliegen


----------



## Xayok (13. September 2021)

der freed schrieb:


> Die ohne schwarze Rohre war / ist meines Wissens nach aber die „Formula 35“. In den Selvas war so viel ich weiß immer das blaue drin.
> 
> Hab meine zwar nicht mehr, hätte aber schon auch Bock auf eine Selva Coil…bissle Zubehör habe ich immer noch für die Gabeln rumliegen


Auch die 35 gab es mit schwarzen Stanrohren, wir reden da über 6 Jahre, in denen die Beschcitung sich geändert hat und zudem das Feature "CTS" eingeführt wurde. Zu Beginn kam die Formula mit einer voreingestellten kartusche, da war schon CTS montiert, die Ausdifferenzierung geschah aber erst einige Jahre später (ab 2018). Die Gabeln gibt es seit 2015, evtl sogar schon etwas ehr. 
Bioe Formula war das eine langsame Evolution, aus der 35 wurde dann die Selva.


----------



## Pyrphoros (15. September 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bei meiner Formula 35 27.5 (OEM denke ich) das CTS Modul entfernt, und siehe da... es hat keine Farbcodierung. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich herausfinde, um welche Abstimmung es sich handelt? Fotos könnte ich posten, aber ich nehme mal an dass die "uncodierten" von einer frühen Serie sind und alle gleich sind...?


dürfte eine der ersten generation sein - da wurde mWn soft verbaut, bevor auf die blaue geswitched wurde


----------



## trialsrookie (15. September 2021)

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert, da ich das Modul kurz nach der Antwort von @Tyrolens aus der Bauteilkiste rausgeholt habe, nur um es unmittelbar zu verlegen  Jetzt habe ich es endlich wieder gefunden, ich hoffe die Fotos zeigen die richtigen Stellen.

Meine 35er hat ein weißes Casting und anodisierte (also zumindest keine schwarzen) Standrohre, FWIW.

@marc_us ich dachte auch zuerst an silber, aber zumindest im aktuellen CTS Compression Kit (https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-CTS-Compression-Kit) finde ich gar kein silber, auch nicht in der Grafik. Lediglich anthrazit aber das wurde ja erst deutlich später eingeführt u. ist - zumindest laut Bild - ein dunkles grau und somit deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2021)

Was ein Shim ist, weißt du, oder? Wenn du auf der Shimseite des Kolbens keine V-Nut findest, dann ist es das special soft Ventil, wenn's die Nut hat (sieht man auf dem Photo nicht), dann ist es das regular soft Ventil.


----------



## trialsrookie (15. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was ein Shim ist, weißt du, oder? Wenn du auf der Shimseite des Kolbens keine V-Nut findest, dann ist es das special soft Ventil, wenn's die Nut hat (sieht man auf dem Photo nicht), dann ist es das regular soft Ventil.


Nein, in dem Zusammenhang weiß ich nicht wo/was die Shimseite ist 
Ich sehe an dem Teil, der sonst vmtl. eingefärbt ist, eine kleine Nut. Sprich auf der Seite, die eingebaut nach unten schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. September 2021)

Okay. Dann ist das ein regular soft Ventil. Farbe = dessert.


----------



## trialsrookie (16. September 2021)

Vielen Dank, spannend!   

Dann hätte ich noch eine Folgefrage: beim Ausbau hat sich der obere Teil, in den das Einstellrad geschraubt wird, gelöst. Jetzt habe ich einen losen Sprengring (?, siehe Foto) und auch ein kleines Kügelchen (wie aus einem Mini-Kugellager, nicht am Foto).

Gibt's da irgendwo eine Anleitung, wo steht, wie ich das wieder zusammenbauen kann? Also nachdem mir mit meinen 90+kg das Ventil eh viel zu weich ist, ist es nicht sooo wichtig ... aber wär trotzdem schade drum.


----------



## domodossola (16. September 2021)

Ich suche noch eine 29er ThirtyFive Gabel, gut erhalten oder gar nicht benutzt, mit 44mm Offset. Die wenigsten Verkäufer können aber sagen welchen Offset die Gabel hat. Kann man das irgendwie anhand von Serien-Nr etc. feststellen? Es gibt ab und zu auch noch die älteren Versionen mit der bronzenen Anodisierung der Standrohre zu kaufen. In den ersten Tests wurde für die immer nur 44mm Offset angegeben. Kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle mit den anodisierten bronzenen Standrohren also 44mm Offset haben? Oder wurden die später auch schon mit 51mm verkauft?


----------



## rzOne20 (27. September 2021)

Heute ist bei meiner Formula Thirty Five am rechten Standrohr irgendwie mehr Schmier/Öl als sonst rauskommen.
Was bedeutet so was normal? Denkt ihr das ist „Betrieb“ oder hat’s da was gröberes? Bin dann im Park noch 1 x runter und es hat sich normal angefühlt. Gabel ist echt selten im Einsatz und hat vlt 10k TM runter und nur 1 x Park (gestern)!


----------



## rzOne20 (27. September 2021)

Hier noch Fotos dazu


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. September 2021)

Das ist zuviel!
Würde vermuten, da es die Dämpfungsseite ist, diese ein Problem hat.


----------



## hans7 (28. September 2021)

Das sieht aus, als ob die Staubabstreifer nicht mehr ganz dicht sind. Evtl. viel Öl im Casting?

Ansonsten Staubabstreifer wechseln, Ölservice und fertig.


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2021)

Eine Frage noch, Im Zuge des Service, kann ich die 35 auch auf Coil umbauen, oder geht das nur bei Selva?
Hab nämlich nur das hier gefunden: https://www.bike24.at/p1417441.html

@niconj : du hast mal geschrieben das bei deiner Selva nach der TT oben Öl raus gekommen ist, sah das in etwa so aus wie bei meiner F35? Falls innen was kaputt ist wärs bei meiner nämlich blöd, Blader bekommen die wohl nicht mehr als Ersatzteil!


danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, Im Zuge des Service, kann ich die 35 auch auf Coil umbauen, oder geht das nur bei Selva?
> Hab nämlich nur das hier gefunden: https://www.bike24.at/p1417441.html
> 
> @niconj : du hast mal geschrieben das bei deiner Selva nach der TT oben Öl raus gekommen ist, sah das in etwa so aus wie bei meiner F35? Falls innen was kaputt ist wärs bei meiner nämlich blöd, Blader bekommen die wohl nicht mehr als Ersatzteil!
> ...


Nicht so extrem aber ja, das sieht aus wie bei mir. Einfach mal einen Lower Leg Service machen und neue Abstreifer nehmen. Dann noch oben links ein Fett-Ölgemisch rein und gut ist. Das haut dann nämlich nicht so schnell nach unten ab und überfüllt das Casting links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (12. Oktober 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, spannend!
> 
> Dann hätte ich noch eine Folgefrage: beim Ausbau hat sich der obere Teil, in den das Einstellrad geschraubt wird, gelöst. Jetzt habe ich einen losen Sprengring (?, siehe Foto) und auch ein kleines Kügelchen (wie aus einem Mini-Kugellager, nicht am Foto).
> 
> Gibt's da irgendwo eine Anleitung, wo steht, wie ich das wieder zusammenbauen kann? Also nachdem mir mit meinen 90+kg das Ventil eh viel zu weich ist, ist es nicht sooo wichtig ... aber wär trotzdem schade drum.


Gratulation - du hast das Ventil kaputt gemacht.
lass mich raten - beim Abschrauben des blauen Einstellers, hast du diesen nicht gegengehalten und einfach die Schraube auf Block rausgedreht?


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2021)

Und weiß noch jemand was zum Umbau auf Coil?


----------



## Nordender (12. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, Im Zuge des Service, kann ich die 35 auch auf Coil umbauen, oder geht das nur bei Selva?
> Hab nämlich nur das hier gefunden: https://www.bike24.at/p1417441.html
> 
> @niconj : du hast mal geschrieben das bei deiner Selva nach der TT oben Öl raus gekommen ist, sah das in etwa so aus wie bei meiner F35? Falls innen was kaputt ist wärs bei meiner nämlich blöd, Blader bekommen die wohl nicht mehr als Ersatzteil!
> ...


Hier stand Quatsch.


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2021)

Nordender schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Kit noch gebraucht bei mir rumliegen. Habe meine C auf 160 mm umgebaut. Vielleicht ist das für dich ja interessant?


Ja das wär interessant.

Meine ist aber die "alte" 35 und hat nur 160 mm. Da muss ich erst rausfinden ob das zusammengeht.

Ich komme auf dich zurück. Wär voll gut. Hast du Feder auch, da würde ich die Härteste am Planeten benötigen.


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2021)

RidewiththeFlow schrieb:


> Gratulation - du hast das Ventil kaputt gemacht.
> lass mich raten - beim Abschrauben des blauen Einstellers, hast du diesen nicht gegengehalten und einfach die Schraube auf Block rausgedreht?


Ja ganz genau so... Na bravo, einmal vorher nicht das Howto-Video angeschaut und schon was geschrottet  Aber gut, ich habe im anderen Bike auch eine 35 und dort ist noch ein weiches Modul drin...


----------



## Nordender (13. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ja das wär interessant.
> 
> Meine ist aber die "alte" 35 und hat nur 160 mm. Da muss ich erst rausfinden ob das zusammengeht.
> 
> Ich komme auf dich zurück. Wär voll gut. Hast du Feder auch, da würde ich die Härteste am Planeten benötigen.


Für den Umbau auf C brauchst aber ein bisschen mehr als den verlinkten Schaft, daher hatte ich meinen Beitrag auch wieder zurückgenommen. Für 170mm wäre es bspw. SB40238-00






						Stahlfeder-Upgrade 170 mm FORMULA SELVA R/S 27,5" #SB40238-00 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Stahlfeder-Upgrade 170 mm FORMULA SELVA R/S 27,5" #SB40238-00 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Ich habe nämlich nur den Schaft rumliegen. Alles andere ist ja in der Gabel geblieben.

Ich habe noch eine firm Feder. Es gibt aber wohl auch noch eine extra firm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

Nordender schrieb:


> Für den Umbau auf C brauchst aber ein bisschen mehr als den verlinkten Schaft, daher hatte ich meinen Beitrag auch wieder zurückgenommen. Für 170mm wäre es bspw. SB40238-00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe beide Federn hier liegen. Sogar noch eine härtere (60er) von Öhlins.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hmm dann ist das gar nicht mal so günstig wie ich dachte.

Es steht dort auch dabei das 27,5“ und Selva, also nix von 35. 

Ich denke ich kontaktiere direkt Formula um das zu klären.

danke schon mal


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (29. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen,

fahre meine Formula 35 ca. 4 Jahre ohne einen großen Service gemacht zu haben. Habe sie gebraucht gekauft, wie lange sie der Vorgänger gefahren ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Kurzum, sie funktioniert meiner Meinung nach noch ganz gut, trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl sie könnte einen großen Service bekommen

Kann mir jemand eine Adresse empfehlen?


----------



## rzOne20 (7. November 2021)

Werde meine Formula 35 29“ verkaufen falls jemand akut Interesse hat. Komme mit der Lyrik viel besser zurecht.


----------



## nailz (3. März 2022)

Hat schon jemand die Abstreifer mit RS Judy Butter montiert? Das hätte ich noch vorrätig.

Noch was....Als Vielzahnnuss für die Topcap wird ja immer 28mm angegeben. Diese will ich mir auch noch besorgen. Beim Vermessen der Topcap komme ich in den Nuten gegenüberliegend auf 29mm? Kann das jemand bestätigen, bzw passt das so?

Falls jemand ein CTS Tool abzugeben hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## MK83 (3. März 2022)

28 mm Vielzahn stimmt
Falls du auf einen 3D-Drucker Zugriff hast könnte ich dir ein Modell für das CTS Werkzeug zukommen lassen.


----------



## Sephrahim (26. März 2022)

Ich hab hier eine Formula 35 und eine RS Pike die beide einen Lower Leg-Service brauchen.
Der Einfachkeit und der Kosten halber will ich keine zwei verschiedenen Gabelöle rumstehen haben, daher meine Frage:
Funktioniert das 0-W30 Öl das in die Pike gehört auch in der Formula 35? Oder umgekehrt das Formula-Öl auch in der Pike.
Ich brauche nicht das letzte quäntchen performance, es sollte halt nicht zu einem Schaden durch das falsche Öl kommen.


----------



## crisotop (30. März 2022)

Schmieröl in den Lowers ist auswechselbar, hier machst du nichts kaputt.


----------



## nailz (26. April 2022)

Gibt es zwischenzeitlich Erfahrung mit Putoline HPX in der Kartusche?
Ich habe noch etliche Öle, u.a. Putoline HPX 2.5 und 7.5
Ich experimentiere momentan mit dem Setup und CTS. Dabei geht imemr minimal Öl aus der Kartusche verloren. Das original OJ habe ich aktuell nicht da und, sollte das HPX funktioniern, würde ich komplett tauschen, damit nicht noch ein weiteres Öl im Schrank steht


----------



## Inigo Montoya (26. April 2022)

Weiß nich mehr woher ich die info hab aber OJ Racing 01 sollte 15,00 [email protected] haben.
Putoline HPX R 2.5W hat 6,61 @40°C








						HPX R 2.5W productinformatie. - Putoline
					

Putoline Oil bietet ein breites Sortiment von hochwertigen Schmiermitteln und Wartungsprodukten. Als Spezialhersteller konzentrieren wir uns ausschließlich auf Produkte für Krafträder. Jahrelange Erfahrung und kontinuierliche Forschung resultieren in einem optimalen Preis-/Qualitätsverhältnis...




					www.putoline.com
				



Das Putoline HPX R 7.5W hat 30 @40°C








						HPX R 7.5W productinformatie. - Putoline
					

Putoline Oil bietet ein breites Sortiment von hochwertigen Schmiermitteln und Wartungsprodukten. Als Spezialhersteller konzentrieren wir uns ausschließlich auf Produkte für Krafträder. Jahrelange Erfahrung und kontinuierliche Forschung resultieren in einem optimalen Preis-/Qualitätsverhältnis...




					www.putoline.com
				



Also passen tun eigentlich beide nicht würde ich vermuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (26. April 2022)

Wenn es nur daran liegen sollte...Ich habe noch ein Gemisch aus beiden mit cSt 16. 
Das hatte ich mal für RS Pike oder Lyrik gemischt. Leider bin ich komplett raus aus der Materie. Zwischen 6,61 und 30 sollte alles mischbar sein, wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liegen. Ich muss mich wohl nochmal einlesen


----------



## MK83 (27. April 2022)

Ich hatte (beim Service durch Cosmic Sports wurde wieder das originale Öl eingefüllt) das HPX 2,5 für ca. ein halbes Jahr in Verwendung. Hauptgrund für den Wechsel war die deutlich niedrigere Temperaturempfindlichkeit und die höhere allgemeine Viskosität gegenüber dem Original.

Allerdings gab es den Hinweis seitens Formula, dass die Schmierung für die Wintertauglichkeit mehr Einfluss hat als die Dämpfung. Ich hatte damals beides zusammen recht zeitnah getauscht und kann somit nicht genau sagen welcher Tausch sich jetzt auf die Kältestabilität bzw. reduzierte Dämpfung mehr ausgewirkt hat.

Ich persönlich würde das HPX ohne Bedenken einfüllen. Soll es etwas weniger Dämpfung sein das 2,5er und wenn mehr gewünscht ist das 7,5er. Ist die aktuelle Dämpfung gut abgestimmt dann die beiden Öle vermischen. Der Wechsel und das Entlüften geht wirklich einfach und sauber wenn man den Trichter von Formula hat (SB40119, Video).


----------



## RB_Toyride (18. Mai 2022)

Servus zusammen, 

ich habe eine 35 mit 170/180mm Federweg und würde gerne an der Front weniger Federweg fahren. 
Die Gabel lässt sich mit den Innereien mWn aber nicht <170mm traveln mit den Spacern. 
Was müsste ich denn tauschen, damit das möglich ist?
Oder sollte ich mich nach einer anderen Gabel umsehen?

Greets M


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (18. Mai 2022)

Ahoi, ich habe meine 35 auf 160 getravelt und fahre damit 2 Jahre ohne Probleme


----------



## RB_Toyride (18. Mai 2022)

mtbpfeiffe schrieb:


> Ahoi, ich habe meine 35 auf 160 getravelt und fahre damit 2 Jahre ohne Probleme


War das ursprünglich eine 170/180er?

Mein Plan wäre, auf 150mm zu gehen. 
Die Spacer hätte ich sogar da, vielleich versuch ichs doch mal. 

Greets M


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (18. Mai 2022)

180mm, hatte sie auch beim Service und wurde nicht montiert


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. September 2022)

Hat jemand auch mal untermaßige Staubabstreifer gehabt? Ich hatte letzten Sommer neue Verbaut und es zieht mir immer ein bisschen Öl mit raus, wenn die Gabel etwas heftiger arbeiten muss. Abstreifer sind Originale von Formula.


----------



## Msize (8. September 2022)

Hallo,
gibt's die überhaupt? Wenn Öl austritt muss es eine Ursache haben. Riefen in den Standrohren, Abstreifer beim montieren beschädigt, zu viel Öl im Tauchrohr/Casting oder unwahrscheinlich Undichtigkeiten in der Luftkammer die dann das Öl bei Kompression rausbläst. Würde aber bedeuten daß danach der Sag nicht mehr stimmt oder die Gabel getaucht bleibt...ergo merkt man schnell.
Wenn du beim Service Fett in den Abstreifer einbringst wird auch Anfangs erstmal "das zuviel" zwischen den Dichtlippen rausgefördert...
Welcher Fall vorliegt kannst nur du jetzt rausarbeiten.
Was früher noch  bei Simmeringen gemacht wurde ist die Spiralfeder einzukürzen und damit die Spannung dieser zu erhöhen --> führt zu mehr Reibung an der Lippe und damit auch zu Verschleiß und schlechterer Performance. Alles ein Kompromiss.
Lass hören wie es aussieht. Ride on


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. September 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch mal untermaßige Staubabstreifer gehabt? Ich hatte letzten Sommer neue Verbaut und es zieht mir immer ein bisschen Öl mit raus, wenn die Gabel etwas heftiger arbeiten muss. Abstreifer sind Originale von Formula.


Keine Probleme gehabt bisher.

Bei meiner 35 wurden im Rahmen eines Services (Buchsentausch) die Abstreifer mitgetauscht, obwohl mMng nach nicht nötig.

Die "alten" Abstreifer wurden mir mit der Gabel zurückgeschickt.

Kann ich dir gerne geben, falls du Bedarf hast?
Gabel war neu, lief nun 2 Jahre .
Also noch ok, würde ich sagen 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (8. September 2022)

Ja, dass es Anfangs etwas sifft fand ich normal und hab ich nicht weiter beachtet. Hat halt nie aufgehört. Montage ohne Schäden mit Unior Tool, Standrohre ohne Macken, Kratzer, Riefen. Ölmenge passt, Luftkammer ist dicht.

@PORTEX77 danke für dein Angebot, wenn ich sie vor einem großen Service nochmal erneuere, mach ich doch lieber neue rein.

Mir ist grad noch ein Fall eingefallen: Buchsenspiel. Hat die Gabel erhöhtes. Wenn das Casting nicht coaxial zu den Stabdrohren läuft, drückt es die Abstreifer etwas zur Seite, dann, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist die Dichtwirkung nicht mehr gut und das gut haftende Öl wird mit raus genommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. September 2022)

Komische Sache,das mit den Abstreifern.

Meine 35 hat auch nach 2 Jahren Buchsenspiel gehabt. Gesifft hat da nix, auch nicht nach nem frischen LowerLeg Service.

Der @Symion hat mir neue Buchsen eingebaut und kalibriert.
Läuft wieder 1a😘

Welche Abstreifer er da genommen hat, weiß ich nicht .

Vielleicht mal anfragen?


----------



## Msize (8. September 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ja, dass es Anfangs etwas sifft fand ich normal und hab ich nicht weiter beachtet. Hat halt nie aufgehört. Montage ohne Schäden mit Unior Tool, Standrohre ohne Macken, Kratzer, Riefen. Ölmenge passt, Luftkammer ist dicht.
> 
> @PORTEX77 danke für dein Angebot, wenn ich sie vor einem großen Service nochmal erneuere, mach ich doch lieber neue rein.
> 
> Mir ist grad noch ein Fall eingefallen: Buchsenspiel. Hat die Gabel erhöhtes. Wenn das Casting nicht coaxial zu den Stabdrohren läuft, drückt es die Abstreifer etwas zur Seite, dann, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist die Dichtwirkung nicht mehr gut und das gut haftende Öl wird mit raus genommen.


Dieser Fall kann stimmen aber dann klappert es schon ordentlich im Karton und da ist's auch kein Spaß mehr mit der Gabel zu fahren. Der Standrohrverschleiß durch extreme Reibung. Das siehst du schnell...
Eventuell sind die Abstreifer "alt" (wenn auch neu verbaut) und schon hart?


----------



## Bread (8. September 2022)

Buchsenspiel hatte meine auch massiv nach kurzer Zeit. Hab sie dann einem von euch (mit Angabe des Buchsenspiels natürlich  ) verkauft. Scheint ein verbreitetes Thema zu sein bei den 35ern


----------



## Msize (8. September 2022)

Nein eher nicht! Das passiert nur wenn ohne Service mit Dreck oder ohne Öl gefahren wird. Wenn's von Anfang an ist ist klar der Monteur Schuld. Die Gabel ist, und das wissen die meisten Nutzer (die eventuell von der Konkurrenz umgestiegen sind), somit das geilste Teil. Wenn ein Rennfahrer hier und da noch nen Schräubchen mehr braucht oder ein kräftiges Kerlchen mehr Steifigkeit dann gibt's noch andere schöne Töchter, aber nichts was so butterweich läuft wie 35 oder Selva. Fakt.


Bread schrieb:


> Buchsenspiel hatte meine auch massiv nach kurzer Zeit. Hab sie dann einem von euch (mit Angabe des Buchsenspiels natürlich  ) verkauft. Scheint ein verbreitetes Thema zu sein bei den 35ern


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. September 2022)

Msize schrieb:


> Nein eher nicht! Das passiert nur wenn ohne Service mit Dreck oder ohne Öl gefahren wird.


Öj! Jetzt mal nicht persönlich werden 😃


Msize schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist, und das wissen die meisten Nutzer (die eventuell von der Konkurrenz umgestiegen sind), somit das geilste Teil.


Schon besser😁


Msize schrieb:


> nichts was so butterweich läuft wie 35 oder Selva


Jo, wobei so ne grip2 schon auch richtig gut ist(für mich).

Die 35 funktioniert immer besser,je rumpeliger es wird. Verleitet mich eher dazu, die Bremse aufzumachen, obwohl es nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung ist 🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

